# plus size and pregnant !



## donnarobinson

I no you have to gain weight in pregnancy , but I'm petrified :( 

When I 1st met my partner in 2008 I was around 10 stone , in february 2009 I was 10 stone 9, by the time I fell pregnant with my son in .may 2011 I was 12stone 8, 
I only put around a stone on maybe a little more when pregnant with him , and I was pretty much back to that weight when he was 6 weeks old, but since then I've put on 2stone ! :( 
I hate being fat and was trying hard to lose it but it was so hard and I'm over the moon I'm pregnant but I'm scared I'm going to end up so big :( last time it was just my bump that got bigger so I'm praying this time ill be the same but I've got a feeling it won't , :( 

Anyone else a bigger girl x


----------



## Jonesy25

Hiya, what do you weigh now?? Im 16stone9!!!! Was 11 in 2009 :(


----------



## sammi.bump

i am, im not sure how much i weigh as i dont own scales because i dont like the answer. i know its between 12 and 14 stone. i tried lossing weight while trying to conceive. the only meat i eat is chicken and i have veg with every meal and i really try not to snack. i find it hard to lose weight because when i had ds my stomach muscles didnt go back together. i have tried every single herbal pill out there and walk every day for at least an hour. i am so scared about putting on more weight as when i fell pregnant with my dd 6 years ago i was a size 8 now im nearly a size 18.
i cant complain about it all tho, my boobs are amazing lol.:holly:
xx


----------



## donnarobinson

I'm 14 stone 9lb. 
Its so easy to put it on but hard to lose isn't it . I'm terrified I'm going to get massive and not going to be able to lose it , 
I already have no confidence . With my son I didn't even go up a dress size . But I just no I won't be as lucky again x


----------



## donnarobinson

I hate scales to hun my stomach is horrible since having my son. Its all lose and flabby :( 


sammi.bump said:


> i
> am, im not sure how much i weigh as i dont own scales because i dont like the answer. i know its between 12 and 14 stone. i tried lossing weight while trying to conceive. the only meat i eat is chicken and i have veg with every meal and i really try not to snack. i find it hard to lose weight because when i had ds my stomach muscles didnt go back together. i have tried every single herbal pill out there and walk every day for at least an hour. i am so scared about putting on more weight as when i fell pregnant with my dd 6 years ago i was a size 8 now im nearly a size 18.
> i cant complain about it all tho, my boobs are amazing lol.:holly:
> xx


----------



## salamander91

I'm 14 stone. I'm not so much worried about the weight gain because it's all for baby but I am worried I won't get a nice bump! I don't want to just look really fat :/

Nearly 11 weeks and haven't put any weight on yet so i'm hoping it'll just be baby/water weight I put on and not fat from eating too much lol


----------



## donnarobinson

Me when I was slim

Me pregnant with my son 40+10 the day b4 he was born 

And me not long ago :(
 



Attached Files:







Bikini%20x.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 114









1%20Day%20b4%20he%20was%20born%20x.jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 110









IMG-20130522-00152.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 121


----------



## donnarobinson

I'm worried of not looking pregnant ! I loved my bump wen pregnant with my son! Adored having a big bump. X


----------



## Itsychik

awww, :hugs:

I'm about 85 kilos (google says that's 13.38 stone) but I'm only 5'2. This is also about 7 kilos (or a little more than a stone) heavier than I was before I was pregnant with my DS.

Oddly... I don't really care. I feel comfortable, DH loves me for who I am, and that's all that matters to me. I HOPE I don't gain a ton of weight, and I would LOVE to lose more, but I'm definitely not going to worry about it until after this pregnancy.

I know it's difficult but try to think positive :flower: You're beautiful the way you are!


----------



## donnarobinson

Thank you hun, 
My bmi is 32 now , it was 28 wen I was pregnant with my son, and only 22 wen I was at my slimest . I just want a healhty bmi again. 
My oh loves me the way I am but I stil sometimes think he's lying after all I was slim when I met him. 
I no I shouldn't be worrying but its just because how bad I feel now ino I'm be so depressd wv bein even fatter once babies born x



Itsychik said:


> awww, :hugs:
> 
> I'm about 85 kilos (google says that's 13.38 stone) but I'm only 5'2. This is also about 7 kilos (or a little more than a stone) heavier than I was before I was pregnant with my DS.
> 
> Oddly... I don't really care. I feel comfortable, DH loves me for who I am, and that's all that matters to me. I HOPE I don't gain a ton of weight, and I would LOVE to lose more, but I'm definitely not going to worry about it until after this pregnancy.
> 
> I know it's difficult but try to think positive :flower: You're beautiful the way you are!


----------



## Kittycat155

Google puts me at 20 stone even:S(280lbs) I have been at 21.78 stone(305lbs)! I am not worried much about weight within reason. 2 months in and I am down a tiny bit due to MS. BMI is like 42 or so.

I plan to breast feed for a year at least and will worry about weight then. I am used to being big and it does not bother me much except annoying to find shirts as I am bulgy under belly button and see that getting much worse lmao


----------



## xxDreamxx

I am 107 kg which is 16 stone 8lbs. I am down from 23 stone. In my last pregnancy which unfortunately I lost at 16 weeks, I was seeing a dietician and didn't gain anything - this time I plan on seeing the dietician again and keeping the gain to a minimum.


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww I think its great when u can be confident being bigger etc, I wish I could I just can't , I use to be such a confident person and now I'm not . I feel huge ! Even tho I'm really not I'm just a lot bigger than I've always been, 
Ino I shouldn't really worry about weight now but I'm defo not eating for 2 as some do . I'm more worried about losing it after rather than putting it on x


----------



## donnarobinson

Well done on losing that much weight :) 
I'm. Going To see a dietcian as well. Sorry for ur loss and congrtz on this pregnancy x 


xxDreamxx said:


> I am 107 kg which is 16 stone 8lbs. I am down from 23 stone. In my last pregnancy which unfortunately I lost at 16 weeks, I was seeing a dietician and didn't gain anything - this time I plan on seeing the dietician again and keeping the gain to a minimum.


----------



## xxDreamxx

donnarobinson said:


> Well done on losing that much weight :)
> I'm. Going To see a dietcian as well. Sorry for ur loss and congrtz on this pregnancy x
> 
> 
> xxDreamxx said:
> 
> 
> I am 107 kg which is 16 stone 8lbs. I am down from 23 stone. In my last pregnancy which unfortunately I lost at 16 weeks, I was seeing a dietician and didn't gain anything - this time I plan on seeing the dietician again and keeping the gain to a minimum.Click to expand...

It's hard at the moment as its winter in Australia and I am like a bottomless pit of hunger


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww bless u. Well I'm hoping I go off most foods like I did with my son, I craved helathy foods and fruit with him and cudnt stomach grease , I bet it will be the opposite this time lol x


----------



## Itsychik

xxDreamxx said:


> It's hard at the moment as its winter in Australia and I am like a bottomless pit of hunger

I KNOW HOW YOU FEEL!

And sometimes I feel judged by those around me as I'm stuffing my face (even thought I do try to make 'healthy' choices, like snacks of plain fruits and veggies) but you can almost hear some people thinking, "yep, look at the fat girl munching away"

Ah well. I'm a very confident person and am not afraid to speak my mind. So if anyone ever dared to actually make a comment to me, I'd put them in their place, quickly! :haha:


----------



## Kittycat155

Sorry to hear of your loss but glad you made it back:)

Great job losing so much! It sneaks up little bits at a time. But I remember I was 14-15 stone not THAT long ago.


----------



## donnarobinson

It does sneak up. I don't even remember getting fat, just woke up and I was lol. I wish I was confident but I'm not and I use to be extremly confident x


----------



## geordie_gal

I know how you feel Donna, when I first met my OH (we've been best friends for 8 years) I was a size 8, when I got with him I was a size 12 and now 10 weeks in I'm buying size 14 pants and size 16 tops. My boobs have gone from a B at size 8 to a DD when I was size 12 to an E now though haha x


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww lol. I think a lot of people gain weight when there in a happy realthnshp don't they. 
I use to love my boobs I was a 34 double D. When I was thinner, they went to a 36FF when pregnant with my son and now there DD/E! I hated how big they went because now thre saggier and looser . I cried for a long time after giivng birth lol x


----------



## geordie_gal

Im terrified of losing my boobs its one of my favourite parts of me, I'll be so gutted if they are ruined because of pregnancy lol xx


----------



## Itsychik

geordie_gal said:


> Im terrified of losing my boobs its one of my favourite parts of me, I'll be so gutted if they are ruined because of pregnancy lol xx

Mine just got bigger during/after pregnancy. I had hoped they'd get smaller after I stopped breastfeeding, but they didn't really! I was about a D before pregnancy, F while breastfeeding... and now DD/E more than a year later :wacko:

I just hope they don't get any bigger this time!


----------



## Celesse

I'm a size 18-20. I was a size 12 when I met OH 6 years ago, but weight shot up when I quit smoking. 6weeks after DS was born I was 12st 7lb. Just before I got pregnant I was 13st 7lb. The extra stone appeared once I started cutting back on breast feeds, but my appetite stayed the same as when I was at the height of tandem nursing.

I'm not bothered about appearance. I don't consider thin to be pretty and fat ugly. Those are current fashions within modern western society. Other societies both contemporary and history and favour big women over skinny women. I think its important to remember that if you big, you are still beautiful you just don't fit in with the current trend, and who wants to be a sheep anyway?! 

I would however like to feel a little healthier. My plan for this pregnancy is to switch to a super healthy diet once the MS stage is over and minimise the weight gain. I'll be going for high quality nutrients for me and baby rather than pure weight gain!


----------



## donnarobinson

I hope my boobs don't get bigger this time lol x


----------



## J_Lynn

I'm a size 16/18, and I'm 5'10". I am not worried about my weight, really. I make it a point to do 30-minutes of cardio every day and try to spend 30-45 minutes in the pool at least 3 days a week so I will at least maintain my weight. Since I am overweight, even if I lose some weight while I'm pregnant I'm OK with it. As long as it's OK with my doctor, which he said he will just make sure to monitor it closely. I was in the process of losing weight before I got pregnant to help with conception - but I ended up going on a 2-week cruise vacation and gained like 11lbs. I have lost that 11lbs and a couple more, but man that really made me mad. Damn all you can eat buffets 24/7!!! lol

I'm happy with myself though - I love my curves, my husband loves me no matter what I weigh (however, I am not willing to gain more to see if thats true or not....lol) so just take it easy, watch what you eat, walk every day or swim and you'll do fine not to gain I'm sure :D


----------



## donnarobinson

Thank you girls, I defo agree that being bigger doesn't mean ur ugly , and I think its great that people can feel comfy being bigger mine is fat tho though and not just me being big , its flabbby belly etc, and I defo need to lose weight for me because I'm unhappy with the size I am. And someone can tell u ur beautiful but not feeling it is the worse feeling in the world , I will obv eat and makesure my baby gets all they need but I will be trying to stay healhty x


----------



## MummaMoo

Donna I totally get where you're coming from. I'm around 13st 8lbs at the moment, my weight already having gone up about 10lbs already in the time I've been pregnant. I was 15st 9lbs when I met my man, and we both worked hard to get the weight off me because I was so unhappy with my body (him being into fitness and sporty stuff really helped). Now the weight is creeping back on and I hate, hate HATE it!

It's just up to us to make the right choices when it comes to our food - not easy with MS but hopefully it'll get better soon.


----------



## MummaMoo

Donna I totally get where you're coming from. I'm around 13st 8lbs at the moment, my weight already having gone up about 10lbs already in the time I've been pregnant. I was 15st 9lbs when I met my man, and we both worked hard to get the weight off me because I was so unhappy with my body (him being into fitness and sporty stuff really helped). Now the weight is creeping back on and I hate, hate HATE it!

It's just up to us to make the right choices when it comes to our food - not easy with MS but hopefully it'll get better soon.


----------



## happigail

I'm to ashamed to talk numbers but I'm huge.


----------



## mwil12886

Doctor told me he wants me to gain no weight at all during pregnancy. :haha: I have been riding a stationary bike 45 mins a day, and I feel I have been eating better.


----------



## donnarobinson

Thank you girls , your right mummamoo. Its defo about eating right pregnancy is not an excuse to get really big x aww I'm sure ur gorgeous hapigail x


----------



## chathamlady

mwil12886 said:


> Doctor told me he wants me to gain no weight at all during pregnancy. :haha: I have been riding a stationary bike 45 mins a day, and I feel I have been eating better.

Im surprised he said not to gain any weight im considered obese(5'2" and 270) and so far have lost 5lbs and keep getting lectured to stop losing weight and that i need to gain between 15-20lbs during the 2nd and 3rd trimester


----------



## xxDreamxx

My Ob has told me that I can lose 5-10kg and she wouldn't be concerned. I am aiming at 5kg.


----------



## mwil12886

chathamlady said:


> mwil12886 said:
> 
> 
> Doctor told me he wants me to gain no weight at all during pregnancy. :haha: I have been riding a stationary bike 45 mins a day, and I feel I have been eating better.
> 
> Im surprised he said not to gain any weight im considered obese(5'2" and 270) and so far have lost 5lbs and keep getting lectured to stop losing weight and that i need to gain between 15-20lbs during the 2nd and 3rd trimesterClick to expand...

I was surprised to because not to gain any weight I would have to lose a decent amount. I am wondering if he said that to scare me into not going "wild" with eating. He told me do not do any diets so I have just been making sure to exercise. I know that I am eating a lot better, and anything I gain he will just have to be satisfied with.


----------



## suesue

I'm 11.7 stone I was 8 when I had my first son 9 years ago. I'm not pregnant but worried about putting more weigh on ( should of said I'm trying for #4 now) !! I'm bigger now than what I was at due date with all 3 of my babies ! X I love being bigger but scared of getting to big when having #4


----------



## Xpecta

I made a thread close to this one just a couple weeks ago. For those of you who are scaredof not having a nice bump, (me included) here's a picture to give you hope. I was 28+5 with my daughter here. I don't remember how much I weighed. Probably somewhere in the neighborhood of 230-240 lbs. Personally, I really like this picture 

https://i1135.photobucket.com/albums/m633/Xpecta/Bump-1.jpg


----------



## JessPape

I am, I have decided I want to "naturally change" my eating habits to more healthier choices, and better portion sizes. I wont diet, just adjust my eating habits, and keep up with my excising. this should promote a bit of weight loss, but in a safe range.


----------



## MummaMoo

It's so refreshing when the ms finally leaves that I WANT to eat all the good stuff now! When ms was in full swing all I wanted was stodge: potatoes, bread, pastry, rice ... which has helped the 10lbs go on, but now the ms is improved *won't say 'gone' because I don't want to jinx it!* I'm finding it easier with salads and stuff. Hopefully it'll even off for a bit.


----------



## Baileeboo77

I was 210 when I got with dh, I am 5"9 and was a size 11 but have played sports all of my life so most was muscle with a little pouch. Then I miscarried in 2011 and gained a shit ton of weight maxing out at 267 and wearing a size 14/15 pants :( I am now 10 weeks preggo and about 263 im hoping not to get more than 285 this pregnancy. I will be dieting soon after I give birth and hopfully I will be able to breastfeed. I dont think im ugly lol but ive had my better days. I wouldn't dare put a two piece anymore lol


----------



## donnarobinson

Your bump is lovely hun.. Aww bless u girls, I woudln wear a bikini either ! X


----------



## J_Lynn

Baileeboo77 said:


> I was 210 when I got with dh, I am 5"9 and was a size 11 but have played sports all of my life so most was muscle with a little pouch. Then I miscarried in 2011 and gained a shit ton of weight maxing out at 267 and wearing a size 14/15 pants :( I am now 10 weeks preggo and about 263 im hoping not to get more than 285 this pregnancy. I will be dieting soon after I give birth and hopfully I will be able to breastfeed. I dont think im ugly lol but ive had my better days. I wouldn't dare put a two piece anymore lol

That's how I was - I was 185 and solid muscle, then over the year I have gained a ton of weight. Topped out at 277 a few years ago and got back down to 230, and now I'm at 240 and a size 16/18. I don't think I'm fat - I'm tall (5'10") and I have a lot of muscle, and I have a bigger build to begin with. I wouldn't be wearing a two-piece either, but I sure don't think I'm ugly :D And my hubby loves me so as long as I'm happy and he's happy I'm OK. 

But I sure don't want to gain 100lbs LOL I am going to try to actually not gain more than 5-10lbs by just staying on my cardio regime and eating super clean. Then I'll still be gaining weight, but losing at the same time to get healthier. So I am hoping that I won't gain much, but get healthier for mine and the babies sake.


----------



## mel28nicole

I'm about 260 at 5'2". I have a belly but it doesn't really stick out. Now that I'm about 7 weeks along, I find it harder to suck in, and I may look like I'm about 4 months ago and I don't want people thinking that lol. If I would have known I was getting pregnant any time soon, I would have been trying to loose weight again. I got down to 225 in the past, but nothing less.


----------



## Baileeboo77

J_Lynn said:


> Baileeboo77 said:
> 
> 
> I was 210 when I got with dh, I am 5"9 and was a size 11 but have played sports all of my life so most was muscle with a little pouch. Then I miscarried in 2011 and gained a shit ton of weight maxing out at 267 and wearing a size 14/15 pants :( I am now 10 weeks preggo and about 263 im hoping not to get more than 285 this pregnancy. I will be dieting soon after I give birth and hopfully I will be able to breastfeed. I dont think im ugly lol but ive had my better days. I wouldn't dare put a two piece anymore lol
> 
> That's how I was - I was 185 and solid muscle, then over the year I have gained a ton of weight. Topped out at 277 a few years ago and got back down to 230, and now I'm at 240 and a size 16/18. I don't think I'm fat - I'm tall (5'10") and I have a lot of muscle, and I have a bigger build to begin with. I wouldn't be wearing a two-piece either, but I sure don't think I'm ugly :D And my hubby loves me so as long as I'm happy and he's happy I'm OK.
> 
> But I sure don't want to gain 100lbs LOL I am going to try to actually not gain more than 5-10lbs by just staying on my cardio regime and eating super clean. Then I'll still be gaining weight, but losing at the same time to get healthier. So I am hoping that I won't gain much, but get healthier for mine and the babies sake.Click to expand...



Yeah I went for my 9 weeks check up and lost a lb lol was better than gaining I suppose. Im wondering if ill ever even show, I want a bump to badly lol. I should probably get some maternity pants soon because im sure ill get some bloat within time lol


----------



## xxDreamxx

I am down a kg this week (2.2lbs) - I have been trying to stick to 1500 cals and well from the food groups :)


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

I'm heavier this time around than I was 9 months pg with my girls. Of course that was between 15-22 years ago. I actually was a size six when hubby and I met and have gone up to a 14/16 over the past couple of years. I'm worried about gaining a lot, but just doing my best. I'm starting to feel a little better and able to eat more healthy. For several weeks mashed potatoes, pasta and carby foods were all that would settle my stomach. 
Good luck to everyone! We're so much more than what the scale defines us as!! :)


----------



## Platinumvague

I love this thread.I was 140lbs pre pregnancy with my daughter.I never lost the weight with her so this pregnancy I started out at 168lbs.I have what I call a "frumpy bump".I would love for it to be cute and round like it was with DD1 but I'm not to sure it will happen.This is me at 22 weeks 177lbs.I'm really hoping to get back to 140lbs when this pregnancy is done.I already want another though :blush:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0058.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## SophieBey

Does anyone know of a safe and healthy way to lose weight during pregnancy. I am currently about 30 kgs overweight & I was a size 12 the last time I fell pregnant. Puttig on 30 kgs got me here, over the last almost 3 yrs i would lose weight then gain it just as quick.... I just happened to fall pregnant at this weight and I am really worried about gaining too much this pregnancy. I am already watching what i eat. Any tips?


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

This is me in 2010 I was 33 weeks pregnant with DS I was never a small girl but here I was 17.8 stone!! I've put on 5.5 stone in the passed 3 years from god knows what I'm not even a big eater!! And now I'm scared to put on more with this pregnancy:wacko:


----------



## Xpecta

SophieBey said:


> Does anyone know of a safe and healthy way to lose weight during pregnancy. I am currently about 30 kgs overweight & I was a size 12 the last time I fell pregnant. Puttig on 30 kgs got me here, over the last almost 3 yrs i would lose weight then gain it just as quick.... I just happened to fall pregnant at this weight and I am really worried about gaining too much this pregnancy. I am already watching what i eat. Any tips?

My cousin lost 50lbs while pregnant, and she said it's all about eating right and healthy portions, and exercising lightly when you feel up to it!


----------



## SophieBey

Xpecta said:


> SophieBey said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone know of a safe and healthy way to lose weight during pregnancy. I am currently about 30 kgs overweight & I was a size 12 the last time I fell pregnant. Puttig on 30 kgs got me here, over the last almost 3 yrs i would lose weight then gain it just as quick.... I just happened to fall pregnant at this weight and I am really worried about gaining too much this pregnancy. I am already watching what i eat. Any tips?
> 
> My cousin lost 50lbs while pregnant, and she said it's all about eating right and healthy portions, and exercising lightly when you feel up to it!Click to expand...

Thank you expecta! yes I definitely know its possible, since the day i found out i have consciously been making much better food choices. i think putting on 30 kgs with my first has scared the bajeezers out of me and i will do anything to avoid that this time :)


----------



## donnarobinson

I'm defo going to try and eat healthy x


----------



## mama2connor

I am plus size, but I've lost 6lb in the past week as I'm doing slimming world. I have decided that just because I'm pregnant, I'm not going to use that as an excuse to pig out and eat what ever I want. I'm happy to continue with slimming world throughout the pregnancy and I'm still eating really well but just healthily. I'm 14st 12lb at the moment and a size 18 - 20 x


----------



## donnarobinson

Do they let u join if ur pregnant ? Or do u already have to be a member b4 u fall pregnant x


----------



## mummy2o

I know with some they prefer you be a member before you get pregnant. I'm currently with Rosemary Conley and weight right now about 24 stones. I managed to lose to before I got pregnant. I was planning on telling my instructor wednesday but the car broke down. Its now fixed, so hopefully will tell her tomorrow.


----------



## Nat0609

I was going to suggest Slimming World too. I joined after having my son. I was 9 stone when I got pregnant with DD and was 11 stone 5 lbs after having DS.

I lost 1 stone 5 lbs with SW, they let you be a member whilst pregnant as long as your GP/Midwife agree it is safe.

The beauty of SW is that you can eat certain foods all day long if you wish so baby will be getting all it needs xx


----------



## wishingalways

I know exactly how you feel donna. I was 13 stone when I fell pregnant with my son 10 years ago and put on 4 stone weighed in at just over 16 after birth. I joined weight watchers and lost 5 stone in a year, a bit quick I know but I broke up with my partner so was determibed to loose the weight. I met my husband at 11 stone but got down to 10 stone and kept it that way for over 5 years, I had not been that slim since school, we went through ivf and I put on a far bit of weight during the process then got pregnant and now weigh 13 stone 11 pounds, ive lost a stone since giving birth 6 months ago but with being 3 months pregnant im petrified I will put on the same weight and then be huge again. I know my husband loves me but I hate being this way and know he would not want me to be this size forever although he would never say that or ever imply it. I am going to try and not eat rubbish and biscuits this time round but its hard at times. Xxx


----------



## wishingalways

Nat whats it like having two so close in age, love the avatar pic of them, cant believe I will have pics like that soon enough. Xx


----------



## Nat0609

wishingalways said:


> Nat whats it like having two so close in age, love the avatar pic of them, cant believe I will have pics like that soon enough. Xx

It's great I love it :flower:

They are so cute together xx


----------



## mama2connor

donna, I joined the day before i found out i was pregnant but i spoke to the lady who runs it and let her know i was pregnant. I asked if it was safe to carry on throughout pregnancy. She said yes, absolutely. She sent me a pregnancy pack out in the post which i have to give to my midwife to sign. She said if the midwife is happy for me to loose weight through out my pregnancy then they will support that the whole time. If she wants me to maintain my weight that's fine also and will they will still support me as much as they can to help me maintain. I'm only 5ft 2 though so i'm small but big. I have a feeling the midwife will be happy with me to carry on loosing weight as it's done healthily and it's not as if i'm depriving my self of anything. x


----------



## donnarobinson

U did great losing weight hun, I really hope I can. 
Aww yeh I'm defo scared of gtn huge x 



mama2connor said:


> donna, I joined the day before i found out i was pregnant but i spoke to the lady who runs it and let her know i was pregnant. I asked if it was safe to carry on throughout pregnancy. She said yes, absolutely. She sent me a pregnancy pack out in the post which i have to give to my midwife to sign. She said if the midwife is happy for me to loose weight through out my pregnancy then they will support that the whole time. If she wants me to maintain my weight that's fine also and will they will still support me as much as they can to help me maintain. I'm only 5ft 2 though so i'm small but big. I have a feeling the midwife will be happy with me to carry on loosing weight as it's done healthily and it's not as if i'm depriving my self of anything. x


----------



## DaisyvonStarr

I am so scared :( I only put on just over a stone with my daughter and now I am starting out this pregnancy at 15.7 stone. I was on Cambridge diet when I got pregnant so had to come straight off it. I am lucky and seem to carry weight super well but I want to be healthy! I have been doing lots of walking but I am getting chocolate cravings, I don't even like chocolate lol! This is me at about 30 weeks pregnant in first two photos:

https://i1351.photobucket.com/albums/p799/D_von_Starr/image_zpsc07c09f4.jpg
https://i1351.photobucket.com/albums/p799/D_von_Starr/image_zpsd72995d6.jpg
And me now :s
https://i1351.photobucket.com/albums/p799/D_von_Starr/image_zpsa5820eae.jpg
https://i1351.photobucket.com/albums/p799/D_von_Starr/image_zpsdfa2fa32.jpg

I am thinking of joining Slimming World but too scared to go on my own :(


----------



## donnarobinson

I think u look gorgeous hun, I don't look nothing like that tho I'm all flabby and fat n outa shape . Honestly u look great, ur bump was so cute. Its amazing how wen u feel horrid tho no1 can make u feel beta, yeh I'm the same scared2go alone x


----------



## donnarobinson

I've lost 1lb since I seen the midwife and yeh I only put around a stone on when I was pregnant with my son x


----------



## OhTheJoy

DaisyvonStarr said:


> I am so scared :( I only put on just over a stone with my daughter and now I am starting out this pregnancy at 15.7 stone. I was on Cambridge diet when I got pregnant so had to come straight off it. I am lucky and seem to carry weight super well but I want to be healthy! I have been doing lots of walking but I am getting chocolate cravings, I don't even like chocolate lol! This is me at about 30 weeks pregnant in first two photos:
> 
> https://i1351.photobucket.com/albums/p799/D_von_Starr/image_zpsc07c09f4.jpg
> https://i1351.photobucket.com/albums/p799/D_von_Starr/image_zpsd72995d6.jpg
> And me now :s
> https://i1351.photobucket.com/albums/p799/D_von_Starr/image_zpsa5820eae.jpg
> https://i1351.photobucket.com/albums/p799/D_von_Starr/image_zpsdfa2fa32.jpg
> 
> I am thinking of joining Slimming World but too scared to go on my own :(


WOW you look amazing! dont put yourself down!

Im not pregnant (but want to be) im doing slimming world :) i go to group on my own but tbh once you get through that door everyone is lovely, good luck xx


----------



## Baileeboo77

Suppose ill share some photos of myself now too :) 
This is me when dh and I were dating
Ignore his shoes hahha and my horrible hair color lol I was about 210 here and I cant believe I thought I was fat lol
https://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j209/baileeboo77/IMAG0163-1.jpg
https://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j209/baileeboo77/Image254-1.jpg
Honeymoon 
https://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j209/baileeboo77/Screenshot_2013-07-15-18-08-03-1.png
And now 
https://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j209/baileeboo77/20130331_165922.jpg


----------



## tryn4

Sorry no offense and bear in mind i didnt read this thread through, but the last 2 ladies who posted pics are in no way shape or form plus sized. I am a true plus size girl and I think you ladies look great!


----------



## Baileeboo77

Im 260lb, I carry most of my weight in my stomach and try to hide it with flattering shirts and belts. I may not have been when we got together but after my mc and gaining 40 lbs I for sure think im plus sized lol


----------



## Nat0609

I think the thread has become, "Pregnant and weighing more than we'd like too" rather than "Pregnant and plus size" lol.

Everyone has a different idea of what is "plus size". I wouldn't say I was plus size exactly but my BMI is over what is classed as "normal" and healthy xx


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

I don't even want to know what my BMI is. ACK! :) I'm eating healthy and doing what I can, and that will have to be enough. I'm so excited to have baby bump shaped fat instead of my "fat" stomach. WOOT!


----------



## tryn4

Haaa! Well I am at least 270 and look it. lol. I have big arms & butt & stomach and yes the stiffer pregnant stomach will be a lovely alternative to my flabs :D


----------



## HaltimeKitty

I love this forum !

And hello everyone. 


Everyone that's shared a bump photo and were plus sized all have amazing bumps ! 
I'm getting excited now !


Before my first pregnancy i had lost alot from15stone8 to 7stone 
With my first pregnancy I was about 7stone something then gained during up to about 13 stone maybe more by the end 

Now I'm starting off at 12 stone and have been lost 10lbs so far with out trying to.
I was worried my bump won't look like a bump this time but everyone's bump pictures have been so cute !


----------



## rhiannon240

Hi ladies! I'm 220lbs after just losing 40 lbs. Found out I'm pregnant after trying for 9 months. Super excited about the baby but really scared of gaining that weight back. So far I haven't gained any so that is good. Just trying to eat healthy :)


----------



## sammi.bump

in this heat i crave avocado and beetroot salad so thats kick started my healthy eating off, im hopping to lose a healthy amount of weight during pregnancy as have been told at my size it is safe to lose a lil weight. hopefully when i give birth i should be on the right track and im gonna breastfeed so that should help, i hate looking at pictures of myself and dont reconise myself anymore but at the same time i think overskinny girls need to eat a hamburger lol. i would like to end up a size 12/14 no smaller........ eventually lol xx


----------



## donnarobinson

Yeh hun, I don't want to be skinny, and I was to thin at a size 10 , a size 12/14 and I'd be happy , well I haven't been able to stomach much lately x


----------



## Celesse

This is me about a week ago, so 6+6. Usually a UK size 18, but I'm tall. I think BMI is 29 so still "overweight" not "obese". 

I'm taking a picture every week for my blog (though preggo posts not live yet). There are so bump progression pictures of slim women out there so I wanna show the body changes of the bigger woman and how our bumps ar just as lovely!
 



Attached Files:







IMAG3567.jpg
File size: 15.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## donnarobinson

That's a great idea hun, :) I look pregnant alredi. Obv not baby, my belly was stil thre from my son and is bloated now x


----------



## DaisyvonStarr

You all look great! My BMI puts me in the obese category and it makes me sad. But I just want to be as healthy as possible this pregnancy for babies sake. Apparently a consultant has to ring me because my BMI is just over 35 :'( My midwife said they probably won't want to actually see me as I am only just over the threshold but it still worries me! Anyone else being called by a consultant? X


----------



## donnarobinson

My bmi is 32, it was 28 when I fell pregnant with my son. 

Don't worry hun, I was consultant led last time around and it wasn't because of my bmi. 
They don't really do much more than a normal midwife, I suppose they just keep an eye on u as well. My consultant just use to do excali the same as midwife, do urine, blood pressure, felt baby, listened to heart beat etc,x


----------



## xxDreamxx

See it's weird isn't it how size and BMI can differ. I am a UK 16 and my BMI is 38. It's just weird. 

I rang my dietician to make an appointment - I seem to be going through a never ending hunger stage at present so hoping we can formulate a plan that sees me not feeling hard done by :)


----------



## tryn4

I actually have never experience any of that. All my pregnancy I was a u.s sz 18-20. At present I'm a sz 20-22. I'm sure my BMI is 40, not much has changed since I was first pregnant at 19 yrs old. Doctors here have never mentioned my BMI, they have never even caution me about my weight in relation to pregnancy except in my first one where I actually was LOSING weight so rapidly the doc said if I don't try to eat he will admit me and start a drip. To me things like this (what u guys mentioned) regarding BMI consultant or dieticians while pregnant is an unneeded stress. I feel so fortunate that this has not been an issue for me. In my world yes I'm fat but its not a big deal or a big part of my life. To me this is normal. Just never felt bad about it.


----------



## xxDreamxx

Oh I don't feel bad about it.... I just want to keep an eye on things as chances of gestational diabetes and pre eclampsia are higher. I also want to make sure I am eating good quality calories and not empty calories :)


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Just did the BMI calculator. . .mine is 32.4 "Moderately obese". 

I was thin for about 6 years after I had my 3 girls, around a U.S. size 6. Took prednisone for a year and my activity levels went down to nearly nothing for a long time because of fibromyalgia and psoriatic arthritis. I'm a 14/16 now and up about 60 pounds from my normal. I'm 10 weeks pg today and am still a bit below what I was when I started for obvious pg reasons. :)


----------



## medic9114fun

So I've been following this tread and decide to join in. 
I'm 5'7" and google converts my weight to 14.3 stone. I've always been a little bigger and muscular build. Last year I lost 30pounds to get down to 180pounds. I'm super concerned about weight gain. My bmi is 31 which is apparently considered obese. I tend to disagree with how the bmi I set up since muscle weighs more than fat and it has always said I'm overweight. Even when I didn't look it at all. 

That being said I'm not happy in my current body and wasn't before I found out I was pregnant. Now I scared I'm going to be huge and not lose the weight. Hubby lives me no matter my size but I need to love myself too. 

I'm happy to read so many stories of people that love themselves and have similar concerns with the weight issue. 

Thank you all for sharing :)


----------



## mama2connor

OhTheJoy said:


> DaisyvonStarr said:
> 
> 
> I am so scared :( I only put on just over a stone with my daughter and now I am starting out this pregnancy at 15.7 stone. I was on Cambridge diet when I got pregnant so had to come straight off it. I am lucky and seem to carry weight super well but I want to be healthy! I have been doing lots of walking but I am getting chocolate cravings, I don't even like chocolate lol! This is me at about 30 weeks pregnant in first two photos:
> 
> https://i1351.photobucket.com/albums/p799/D_von_Starr/image_zpsc07c09f4.jpg
> https://i1351.photobucket.com/albums/p799/D_von_Starr/image_zpsd72995d6.jpg
> And me now :s
> https://i1351.photobucket.com/albums/p799/D_von_Starr/image_zpsa5820eae.jpg
> https://i1351.photobucket.com/albums/p799/D_von_Starr/image_zpsdfa2fa32.jpg
> 
> I am thinking of joining Slimming World but too scared to go on my own :(
> 
> 
> WOW you look amazing! dont put yourself down!
> 
> Im not pregnant (but want to be) im doing slimming world :) i go to group on my own but tbh once you get through that door everyone is lovely, good luck xxClick to expand...

Wow, i can't believe you're 15st. You carry it so well, to look at your pictures i would say you look around a size 12. You look amazing.


----------



## Kay0102

I am currently 14st 9 at 5ft 6. I have always done well on slimming world but seem to get a fair way then give up and put it all back on. When I found out I was pregnant I went and rejoined straight away. I have lost 4 and a half pounds in 5 weeks nothing major but im contending with a growing uterus and everything within it so anything off or maintained is good for me. Not on it to lose just as a plan to keep me eating healthy and out of thinking I am pregnant I can eat anything without consequences as that was the mistake I made last time x


----------



## DaisyvonStarr

mama2connor said:


> OhTheJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DaisyvonStarr said:
> 
> 
> I am so scared :( I only put on just over a stone with my daughter and now I am starting out this pregnancy at 15.7 stone. I was on Cambridge diet when I got pregnant so had to come straight off it. I am lucky and seem to carry weight super well but I want to be healthy! I have been doing lots of walking but I am getting chocolate cravings, I don't even like chocolate lol! This is me at about 30 weeks pregnant in first two photos:
> 
> https://i1351.photobucket.com/albums/p799/D_von_Starr/image_zpsc07c09f4.jpg
> https://i1351.photobucket.com/albums/p799/D_von_Starr/image_zpsd72995d6.jpg
> And me now :s
> https://i1351.photobucket.com/albums/p799/D_von_Starr/image_zpsa5820eae.jpg
> https://i1351.photobucket.com/albums/p799/D_von_Starr/image_zpsdfa2fa32.jpg
> 
> I am thinking of joining Slimming World but too scared to go on my own :(
> 
> 
> WOW you look amazing! dont put yourself down!
> 
> Im not pregnant (but want to be) im doing slimming world :) i go to group on my own but tbh once you get through that door everyone is lovely, good luck xxClick to expand...
> 
> Wow, i can't believe you're 15st. You carry it so well, to look at your pictures i would say you look around a size 12. You look amazing.Click to expand...

Aww thanks. I have a 30 inch waist but a very large bum and hips. My boobs weigh nearly a stone between them as they are a 32JJ :wacko: So I think maybe that's why I get away with my weight a bit more. Heavy boobies! Lol. And I wear dresses in a size 12-14, 16's don't fit around the waist. All very strange how I manage to get into those sizes! X


----------



## donnarobinson

You look amazing hun, wish I could look and feel good being bigger but I'm defo ment to be slimmer x


----------



## Kyten1978

The conversion tells me I am 17.21 stone. I am 241 lbs and 5'4" and my BMI is 41 which is classified as morbidly obese. I don't pay attention to that though because as Medic said it does not take into account muscle weight, or heavy bone structure. When I was younger I was in weight lifting competition so I have a lot of muscle. In fact I was told by a personal trainer/ nutritionist that if I ever got to 160 pounds I would be admitted to the hospital for anorexia. So ladies you are beautiful the way you are as long as you are happy. If you are not happy then do what makes you happy. Don't try to fit into the medical professions cookie cutter of what "you should weigh'. We are all different and special just the way we are. Just work on being healthy for you and your little one. No matter what weight that is. :flower::hugs:


----------



## mel28nicole

I hate being short because the weight has no where to go lol. I've always been on the bigger side. I have thick legs, big butt, and a lot of fat in my stomach. I look like I'm already about 5 months along but I'm only 2 months and I can't really suck it in anymore so if people question me how far I am, they are surprised lol


----------



## we can't wait

I had planned to be slimmer when we conceived #2, but nature had different plans. With DD I was always in that weird place in my pregnancy between feeling just chunky, and actually wanting to enjoy having a bump... I'm worried about that for this pregnancy, too.


----------



## DaisyvonStarr

mel28nicole said:


> I hate being short because the weight has no where to go lol. I've always been on the bigger side. I have thick legs, big butt, and a lot of fat in my stomach. I look like I'm already about 5 months along but I'm only 2 months and I can't really suck it in anymore so if people question me how far I am, they are surprised lol

Hey. Aww I am so bloated I look really far gone already too lol! Your baby is due on my daughters birthday! She will be three on 21st feb next year :) 

I am due February 25th. Would you like to be bump buddies? :) xx


----------



## happigail

The main thing I'm worried about is my blood pressure. It went up at 38 weeks with Kitty and I was in hospital a week before delivery and a week after waiting for it to go down. What if it does the same and I'm hospitalised even sooner! I've got 2 kids at home needing me. Dreading that. I've wasted weeks where I could of been eating right, with eating whatever the nausea allows, which is quite carby. Gah.


----------



## donnarobinson

I've lost 1.5 lb so far not a lot bt ino ill lose more I can't eat I'm so sick :( x


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

I've lost about 8lbs so far. Just eating healthier I think.


----------



## mel28nicole

DaisyvonStarr said:


> Hey. Aww I am so bloated I look really far gone already too lol! Your baby is due on my daughters birthday! She will be three on 21st feb next year :)
> 
> I am due February 25th. Would you like to be bump buddies? :) xx

My birthday is the 22nd! My family doctor gave me a due date originally of the 25th but the OB switched it to the 21st =) We can totally be bump buddies! :happydance:


----------



## lovelymiss

Good thread!

I am plus size (US Size 22-24) and disgusted by it. Sometimes I feel okay with it, but usually I just feel gross and fat. I'm also short, at 5'3". I had lost a lot of weight and gotten down to a 14 (12 in dresses!) 2 years ago, but put on the weight again. I am so scared of the health risks for me and the baby. I'm also nervous I'm, just gonna look fatter, and not pregnant.


----------



## tryn4

lovelymiss said:


> Good thread!
> 
> I am plus size (US Size 22-24) and disgusted by it. Sometimes I feel okay with it, but usually I just feel gross and fat. I'm also short, at 5'3". I had lost a lot of weight and gotten down to a 14 (12 in dresses!) 2 years ago, but put on the weight again. I am so scared of the health risks for me and the baby. I'm also nervous I'm, just gonna look fatter, and not pregnant.

I am sorry you feel that way hunny. By your pic you look beautiful. I am similar size just a little taller, and I am on my 5th child, no health issues. There is hope :)


----------



## Avas_mum

Hi Ladies can I join? I had my first midwife appt yesterday. I have not weighed myself in so long and was horribly shocked when I did :( I have BMI of 32 so I may possibly have a consultant look after me also. 

I am 5 "7 and knew I was curvy but didnt realise things had got that outta hand!

Anyway the mid wife said I can not afford to put more than 9kgs on this pg so I will have to be so careful what I eat.

Ohh no fun, I am still trying to exercise and eat well, so I'll see how it goes...so hard when you feel ill and only feel like carbs :nope:


----------



## donnarobinson

Hi hun, mi bmi is 32 bt its gone down to 31 now as I've lost 7lb in 2 weeks due to not being able to eat. My midwife didn't even mention my weight x


----------



## mel28nicole

Had my first appointment on Tuesday and my doctor told me to watch since I'm overweight. I'm at 265 so I haven't gained any weight since I found out I was pregnant so let's keep it that way lol


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww I'm sure we will al be fine :) x


----------



## MissKittyO

Hi ladies. I was 13 stone 2lb when I got pregnant with my first little one and put on 3 stone. Ive managed to lose it over the last 20 months (with the help of prescribed diet pills which Ive had to stop today!). I found out today Im pregnant again due in April and Im 13 stone 6lb so here we go again. 
Last time I was monitored for Gest Diabetes and I suffered from SPD because of my weight and ended up on crutches. Im really hoping this time Ill be ok. Nice to meet you all.


----------



## mah0113

Hi ladies, is anyone else trying to drop a few pounds (not by dieting) during the first trimester to make room for weight gain? I have read that overweight women sometimes lose weight when pregnant because they start eating healthier. I am studying for a licensing exam right now but will be done by next Thursday and am hoping to start eating very healthy and avoid bad carbs and sugar. I hope that can bring me down about 8 pounds during the next 6 weeks or so, that way if and when I do gain as the baby grows I don't get out of hand.


----------



## Shabutie

Gosh im like WAYY bigger then the rest of you! I am a UK size 26-28, and 5ft 10in and trying to not put alot of weight on in pregnancy until towards the end. I was consultant led last time with Amara, and got gestational diabetes. I hope I can avoid it this time round, so will be watching my weight.


----------



## tryn4

mah0113 said:


> Hi ladies, is anyone else trying to drop a few pounds (not by dieting) during the first trimester to make room for weight gain? I have read that overweight women sometimes lose weight when pregnant because they start eating healthier. I am studying for a licensing exam right now but will be done by next Thursday and am hoping to start eating very healthy and avoid bad carbs and sugar. I hope that can bring me down about 8 pounds during the next 6 weeks or so, that way if and when I do gain as the baby grows I don't get out of hand.

I lose weight in my pregnancy cuz I eat less & vomit..I eat pretty healthy otherwise, I just always have been big. I don't fluctuate much in weight. I tend to stay the same. To me weight is just not a huge issue. I've never had gestational diabetes.


----------



## liveandlove04

I'm not in this boat but I just wanted to wish you all happy and heathy pregnancies .


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

I have lost 8lbs so far from eating healthier and nausea. Good luck! :)


----------



## medic9114fun

So far I'm holding around 200-202. Hopin to stay there for a bit


----------



## donnarobinson

I'm hoping to stay the same 4 awhile also . 9 weeks 2moz :) x


----------



## salamander91

I'm fluctuating between 194-197 atm. I was around 199 before pregnancy so I'm down a little bit :) Hopefully I can stay like that for a bit longer.


----------



## wantanother83

hi can i join :)
im 22 weeks, im 5'5, i started out at 16 st, 3 lbs, so far iv only put on 2 lbs. 
I was around 12 stone the last time I was pregnant.
I'm finding it not great with doctors appointments iv had a lot of comments about my weight they don't want me to put on any more possibly loose a few pounds if i can :(
At my very first gp appointment to confirm my pregnancy, the doctor told me because i was over weight i was high risk for miscarriage she was so rude, I didnt go back to her again I went to a different gp. she frightened the life out of me, and it was all i could think about until i got past the 4 month mark. 
Then today i went for a check up in my local hospital, it was my first appointment with this consultant and I felt humiliated leaving the place, He tried to find baby's heartbeat with the scan machine and couldn't find it, he had to dig the scanner right into my stomach moving it around and it hurt alot, and kept making comments (to the assistant in the room) saying the thickness of my stomach was blocking the scanner, i said oh is baby hiding from you, and he said oh no its not that i can see the head i just cant get a clear view of heart beat because your stomach size is big. I wanted to die I have never felt so mortified in my life. eventually he got a view of the heart and all is fine thank god! I really have noticed the difference in the way the doctors treat you when your bigger, and it sucks!
Is anyone else due in december? :)


----------



## tryn4

I have commented on this before, and I certainly dont mean to offend, because I love my UK peeps, but honestly they are sooooo hard on women and weight especially during pregnancy all over UK that it disturbs me. Who gives them the right to humiliate anyone? That REALLY bothers me. I am big and never ever been told I am high risk for any reason at all and all my pregnancies I was over 200 lbs. Like really? Seems like such an insult to me. I am sorry u went thru that @ wantanother83


----------



## lovelymiss

@tryn4: Unfortunately a lot of US doctors are the same. =/ Never had any experience in Canada. Sounds like it's much better there!

@wantanother83: So sorry hun! What an awful experience. I'd be LIVID. :hugs:


----------



## tryn4

Very sad. It really ticks me off. I am fortunate I was never made to feel that way BUT as a woman & a mum it really pees me off! So much misinformation out there!


----------



## wantanother83

thanks girls, it wasn't nice at all, I left the place wanting to starve myself, but in reality id never do that i just love my grub to much :)
If I'd of had my wits about me yesterday I would have spoken up for myself, but I was just so stunned, all I wanted to do was run out of the room. I will be more prepared for next time! I'm not going to let anyone make me feel like that again! 
On a good note my little baby is moving loads today :) I still haven't felt him on the outside, my two boys keep touching my belly to see if they can feel him move, no luck so far tho. Hopefully the big kicks come soon :) My oh hasn't felt any kicks yet either so it will be real exciting for them all when the big kicks start!
Around what week did you girls feel kicks outside with your other baby's?


----------



## medic9114fun

Me at approx 4 weeks 196 pounds
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 40.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## medic9114fun

Me today at 11+5 and 202 pounds. I'm feeling huge and I know I'm not as big or small as other girls but I'm pretty depressed about the weight and flabby tummy.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## medic9114fun

Here's hoping we can all get to where we want to be post pregnancy...


----------



## tryn4

medic9114fun said:


> Me today at 11+5 and 202 pounds. I'm feeling huge and I know I'm not as big or small as other girls but I'm pretty depressed about the weight and flabby tummy.

Medic sweetie, You look like me, but only half LOL Just kidding! I am sorry you dont even look plus sized. I really would love to have a support group for women to just be ok about how they are! My husband also helps as he loves a fluffier girl, not 400 lbs, however he really is complimentary is I am ever feeling less than confident.


----------



## medic9114fun

Hubby loves me no matter how I am. Which is really nice and he always tells me! I just wish I could be happy with me too


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Here's my 12 week bump. 

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v104/skeeter30/Babybump12wks_zps54fccca7.jpg


----------



## mel28nicole

https://i1347.photobucket.com/albums/p711/Melissa_Garrison/image_zps8398dd35.jpg
This was last week at 10 weeks. I can't suck in my belly anymore!


----------



## chazzmatazz

This is just the thread i have been looking for! 

My BMI is though the roof i weight around 263lbs (at just under 12 weeks) i think i am fairly lucky as i don't think i look as big as i weigh (however i could be kidding myself!)

I was 253lbs when we conceived and now i am starting to cr*p myself cos i am so scared about my weight being an issue.

I have had my booking in appointment but the midwife didn't weigh me? Is this normal? I have my first scan on Tuesday will they weight me then?

I just want to make sure i try my best to keep this bubba safe and sound.

Anyway i have attached a pic of me a couple of weeks back so not somewhere between 253lbs and 263lbs and also a close up of my bump yesterday (i swear there has gotta be two in there!) at 263lbs.

I would love to have people to chat to who are also as HUGE as me hehe!
 



Attached Files:







12.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 17









me.JPG
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 19


----------



## chazzmatazz

DaisyvonStarr said:


> mama2connor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OhTheJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DaisyvonStarr said:
> 
> 
> I am so scared :( I only put on just over a stone with my daughter and now I am starting out this pregnancy at 15.7 stone. I was on Cambridge diet when I got pregnant so had to come straight off it. I am lucky and seem to carry weight super well but I want to be healthy! I have been doing lots of walking but I am getting chocolate cravings, I don't even like chocolate lol! This is me at about 30 weeks pregnant in first two photos:
> 
> https://i1351.photobucket.com/albums/p799/D_von_Starr/image_zpsc07c09f4.jpg
> https://i1351.photobucket.com/albums/p799/D_von_Starr/image_zpsd72995d6.jpg
> And me now :s
> https://i1351.photobucket.com/albums/p799/D_von_Starr/image_zpsa5820eae.jpg
> https://i1351.photobucket.com/albums/p799/D_von_Starr/image_zpsdfa2fa32.jpg
> 
> I am thinking of joining Slimming World but too scared to go on my own :(
> 
> 
> WOW you look amazing! dont put yourself down!
> 
> Im not pregnant (but want to be) im doing slimming world :) i go to group on my own but tbh once you get through that door everyone is lovely, good luck xxClick to expand...
> 
> Wow, i can't believe you're 15st. You carry it so well, to look at your pictures i would say you look around a size 12. You look amazing.Click to expand...
> 
> Aww thanks. I have a 30 inch waist but a very large bum and hips. My boobs weigh nearly a stone between them as they are a 32JJ :wacko: So I think maybe that's why I get away with my weight a bit more. Heavy boobies! Lol. And I wear dresses in a size 12-14, 16's don't fit around the waist. All very strange how I manage to get into those sizes! XClick to expand...

I was going to say your boobs must weight most of that you look amazing!


----------



## lovelymiss

Chazz... you do not look your weight. You look great. Sometimes I feel I don't look my weight, then I'll see a random pic and feel like a whale. I'm about the same weight. Haven't weighed myself. Don't want to. How tall are you? I'm 5'3." You look taller.


----------



## tryn4

medic9114fun said:


> Hubby loves me no matter how I am. Which is really nice and he always tells me! I just wish I could be happy with me too

I think you see yourself way bigger than you are. Be happy! Worse things to be sad about!


----------



## tryn4

Whitesoxfan41 said:


> Here's my 12 week bump.
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v104/skeeter30/Babybump12wks_zps54fccca7.jpg

Your all bump! I love it!


----------



## chazzmatazz

lovelymiss said:


> Chazz... you do not look your weight. You look great. Sometimes I feel I don't look my weight, then I'll see a random pic and feel like a whale. I'm about the same weight. Haven't weighed myself. Don't want to. How tall are you? I'm 5'3." You look taller.

I am about 5'6 so yep a bit taller, i have these days as well, sometimes i am look wow i look good then i am like wow i don't want the outside world to see me!


----------



## donnarobinson

I'm down 10lbs maybe more due to ms :( I can't eat I'm now 14stone 1 , 197lbs. Bmi 31 
Top one 9 weeks. Bottom 9+5 
My belly is starting to go round and not just flabby lol. 
I hate my body tho I'm huge x
 



Attached Files:







9%20Weeks%20Bloat.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 13









9+5.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 12


----------



## tryn4

Donna u are NOT huge at all! LOL I need to take a pic of myself so u guys can see what a real plus size girl looks like!


----------



## donnarobinson

I'm down another pound I'm now 14stone & bmi 30. ! Its just falling off. 
Aww I bet u just look great. I'm huge compared to what I was . I've always been around 10 stone x


----------



## Baileeboo77

I dont even have a bump yet, ny stomach doesnt even seem to be getting hard :/


----------



## tryn4

donnarobinson said:


> I'm down another pound I'm now 14stone & bmi 30. ! Its just falling off.
> Aww I bet u just look great. I'm huge compared to what I was . I've always been around 10 stone x

I don't think your big. I'm ok with my sz but I am way bigger. It just reality! My BMI I'm sure is over 40 but like I said before that has never been brought up to me by a doc. Here in Canada I have never visited my obgyn & he whip out a BMI chart LOL that would be very wierd. I think stressing about it while pregnant is counter productive. I guess if u were slimmer before I can understand however bodies change after pregnancy, so what can you do..just life!


----------



## donnarobinson

Thank you hun, you are right :) x


----------



## tryn4

Confidence starts inside. It will radiate outwards no matter what sz u are!


----------



## lovelymiss

For me it's not about confidence. Of course I was more confident at 165lbs, but now I've gained over 100 lbs. I'm still confident, but worried about my health and the baby's health. The risk of Gestational Diabetes, high blood pressure, not being able to measure the baby without an ultrasound, early labor, etc. I can't deny the fact that me being so overly obese puts myself and the baby at risk. :nope:


----------



## donnarobinson

Yeh I worry about my bmi and health etc but mine is a confidence issue as well. Its easy to say be confident how u are but hard to feel it when ur not confident . I defo don't want to lose anymore weight thoix not while pregnant x


----------



## donnarobinson

I'm worried that they won't get a good look at baby via ultrasound too. Cuz my bellys all fat and flabby x


----------



## medic9114fun

donnarobinson said:


> I'm worried that they won't get a good look at baby via ultrasound too. Cuz my bellys all fat and flabby x

My belly is fat an flabby too. Had my ultrasound 2 weeks ago and it went totally fine :) 

I have my next one Wednesday morning 
I'm worried about my health with baby. Due to ring over weight already

I put on all my weight between 8-10 weeks so far have held steady since at 202-204 depending on the day and time

I know bmi isn't really an accurate measure as every body type is different and what not but mine was 31 when I found out I was pregnant.


----------



## salamander91

donnarobinson said:


> I'm worried that they won't get a good look at baby via ultrasound too. Cuz my bellys all fat and flabby x

My belly is flabbier than yours and they could see baby fine at my 12 week scan :thumbup:


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

I had my u/s at 9 weeks, all of my weight is in my belly. . .and I'm 208, NO problem on the scan. It was abdominal too, not vaginal. :) You'll be fine!


----------



## chazzmatazz

It's my first scan tomorrow I'm super scared!


----------



## donnarobinson

Good luck at ur scan hun, :) mines two weeks today x


----------



## chazzmatazz

Scan done all good finally been weighed and I do have to see a dietician but everyone was super lovely so I'm not so scared now!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

So glad everything went well!! :)


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww cute pic. :) so glad alls ok. Can't wait4 my scan. X I've requeted weight managemnt x


----------



## tryn4

beautiful scan chazz!


----------



## rhiannon240

Lovely scan chazz!


----------



## chazzmatazz

Thanks ladies! I am going to do another belly pic at some point today. I am trying to keep it under wraps at work for as long as possible as we have some big changes going on here at the moment, but i dunno how long i can suck it in for!


----------



## donnarobinson

I've lost another 2lb due to sickness. That's 12lbs in total now. I've gone from 14stone 10 to 13 stone 12 . And bmi was 32 its now 29.9 x 
Midwife said its fine to lse weight to start with because of sickness. X I just hope it passes soon x


----------



## Baileeboo77

Ive lost 5lbs, guess its better then gaining, I sure hope this ms goes away soon


----------



## tryn4

Yea just went to doc yesterday I'm down 12 lbs. But that will soon go back on.


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

I lost 2 more at my appt on Monday as well. Down 10, but it will be coming back very soon. :)


----------



## Baileeboo77

Do any of you ladies have a doppler? Just got mine but wonder if im to big to find the hb?


----------



## tryn4

I've never used a doppler at home but the doctor has never had trouble finding it on my belly in the office. Pretty sure I am bigger than most of the women that have posted in this thread.


----------



## medic9114fun

Had my 13 week scan the other day. All looks good. I haven't seen my dr yet so no idea what he will say about weight. I'm at the end of first tri and started at 196 now 203-204
So gained 8 pounds. All in my belly :( I almost wish it was evenly distributed or went to my boobs cause they haven't grown at all lol

I'm terrified I won't be able to lose the weight post baby still
Finally able to eat healthier. Although I had no sickness I couldn't eat anything but junk without being turned off food. :( now happily eating some healthier options 

Hoping to curb some weight gain even though I know I have to gain I'm trying hard to do it carefully. 

I almost wish I had been sick to lose some lol. Although I have a puking phobia so maybe not


Here is my scan pic from 13 weeks
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 40.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Baileeboo77

Great scan pic! !!!!


----------



## Baileeboo77

tryn4 said:


> I've never used a doppler at home but the doctor has never had trouble finding it on my belly in the office. Pretty sure I am bigger than most of the women that have posted in this thread.

I finally found it after an hour!!!!


----------



## tryn4

N


Baileeboo77 said:


> tryn4 said:
> 
> 
> I've never used a doppler at home but the doctor has never had trouble finding it on my belly in the office. Pretty sure I am bigger than most of the women that have posted in this thread.
> 
> I finally found it after an hour!!!!Click to expand...

I heard no matter what sz you are its really hard to find on those home Dopplers.

Medic-beautiful pic! I would stop worrying about your weight. Enjoy your pregnancy!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Congrats on the scan! If you haven't seen your doctor yet, they'll have NO idea you've gained at all. ;) It's like a fresh start. hehe


----------



## medic9114fun

Whitesoxfan41 said:


> Congrats on the scan! If you haven't seen your doctor yet, they'll have NO idea you've gained at all. ;) It's like a fresh start. hehe

I've only seen my family dr. I don see my ob until aug 23rd


----------



## HHenderson

Hello ladies! I read alot of your posts and I noticed all of you are pretty early in pregnancy! I wanted to stop in and say its not that bad to gain weight and then stop and then gain more. I dont know about stones but I weighed 213 in the start and was told to only gain 15 lbs. I tracked my weight but I was not on a diet. Every first of each month I wrote my weight down. In the beginning I lost 3 lbs and a few months after I started slowly gaining. I am 37+3 today and weigh 230. So far 17lbs. I guess my body just knew what I should gain. 

I do have a tip! :) As of having the belly fat at the bottom from gaining weight prior to getting pregnant between the 9 years of my girls, it actually weighs alot on top of the baby. I have constant period type pains. Not really the same as the round ligament pains I was getting. I was just recently told I should have bought some kind of belly band. Which makes sense because when I lift my tummy up the pains kind of go away. So invest in one of those.

:flower:


----------



## chazzmatazz

I feel super huge today :(


----------



## Rizzo Rizzie

I want to join in!
Pre pregnancy I weighed 135 lbs. I had horrible ms and lost about 10 in 1st tri. My dr told me he wanted me to gain 60 lbs and I laughed at that idea but.......it happened. At delivery I weighed 203 and I just weighed myself today and am at 186. Im a size 18 because my butt, hips and thighs got very big. Funny enough though, my boobs never changed so they are still an A cup :( I feel very flabby.
Heres me pre pregnancy:


Here's me a month ago:


----------



## tryn4

I swear all you ladies look so much smaller than me and weigh half my weight. LOL I need to start a thread for REAL big mamas! I think you look great!


----------



## medic9114fun

Hi ladies maybe some of you can make me feel better. 
I'm feeling so fat and big already. I'm only 13+6 and feeling way too big for this early...
Ok I wasn't small to start with started at 196. Now between 200 and 202. Give or take depending on the day. I haven't gained any weight since week 8/9 but today I put on a not so baggy short and realized I'm big. I'm sure hormones are playing a part in this but I want to cry. 

I don't remember anyone I know being this big at almost 14 weeks.

Please help. Is this normal? This is my first too so it isn't like I've had this before... 

Hubby is great but he has to be nice lol. 

Thanks in advance. An sorry for the dirty mirror pic lol. House work hasn't been on my agenda lately with being so tired.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

:hugs:!!!!

I think it's normal! I was pretty big fairly quick with all of my pg's.

I started at 216 this pg and I'm at 208-210 now. Even losing weight, my belly is HUGE. . .I took a pic for ya even. LOL! I'm only 14 weeks.
 



Attached Files:







14 weeks.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## donnarobinson

This is me at 11 weeks , I look like I have a bump coming , its mainly fat lool. 
I'm stil losing weight tho and my. Bmi is below 30 now only just but is below . 
I want to be able to eat again, I've got my scan tuesday x
You all look great girls x
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20130813-00586.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 11


----------



## tryn4

Really medic? Really you feel big? Lol look at that small body, must be nice. All 3 previous pics look lovely you guys look great. I'm gonna try post a pic tmrw you will all feel GREAT about your sz lol


----------



## Baileeboo77

I want a bump :( lol. All of yall look great and have such cute bumps! !


----------



## lovelymiss

Lovely bumps ladies! 

I feel like even when I get a bump I'm just gonna look fat with a belly and people won't know for sure if I'm pregnant. I have a friend who is probably 40lbs lighter than I am. She has a significant bump, but people who don't know her well think she's just put on some weight. 

I am SIGNIFICANTLY obese. I've got 50-80lbs on most of you ladies. My goal is to get back under 200 by the time baby is a year old. :( No bump to speak of yet, though I know I'm early. I don't think I'll get one until closer to 20 weeks. I am buying a maternity Halloween Shirt but I don't even know if I'll have the bump for it.


----------



## MamaKris

Hi ladies. Wanted to join as I think this thread will be good for me. I started out at the beginning of my pregnancy at 255 lbs :( so pretty obese. But due to me becoming lactose intolerant during my pregnancy I have lost 30 lbs and am now 225. I have been quite disappointed with this pregnancy...my midwife office won't due sonograms on me even though they have a machine in the office. I have a friend who goes to the same office and gets one every couple of weeks..just because. But since I am overweight they send me to the main hospital for ultrasounds and I have only gotten one so far. Also I have already had to take the glucose test twice already..and passed but will have to take another in a couple weeks. Its just disheartening because I have a normal pregnancy yet because I am overweight I am being treated like I have complications. Anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## HHenderson

MamaKris said:


> Hi ladies. Wanted to join as I think this thread will be good for me. I started out at the beginning of my pregnancy at 255 lbs :( so pretty obese. But due to me becoming lactose intolerant during my pregnancy I have lost 30 lbs and am now 225. I have been quite disappointed with this pregnancy...my midwife office won't due sonograms on me even though they have a machine in the office. I have a friend who goes to the same office and gets one every couple of weeks..just because. But since I am overweight they send me to the main hospital for ultrasounds and I have only gotten one so far. Also I have already had to take the glucose test twice already..and passed but will have to take another in a couple weeks. Its just disheartening because I have a normal pregnancy yet because I am overweight I am being treated like I have complications. Anyone else experiencing this?

Oh wow that doesnt seem right! Im in Florida too! :flower: I started 213 and only was tested for everything normal and the same amount of scans as someone healthy apparently. Its wrong they just assume just because someone is bigger than they are automatically going to get gestational diabetes. I have read TONS of skinny chicks have it big time. :hugs:


----------



## mah0113

I mean..I don't necessarily see the problem with treating you extra cautiously because of weight. I am overweight as well and it's a fact..obesity adds complications. Skinny girls may get gestational diabetes but that doesn't mean heavier girls aren't MORE at risk, and if so, I would prefer to be monitored more closely. Treating someone disrespectfully because of weight is one thing, but treating someone as more high risk than normal because of obesity is just good medical practice.

Skinny or fat, I don't want to only address complications once they arise, I want my doctor to be on the look out from day 1.


----------



## tryn4

obesity does not equal pregnancy complications. I have never had any. I have never also had any complications in general from being fat. I know obviously for a lot of ppl it does add issues, I'm just saying it's not 100% true for everyone. I would not like to be treated like I have some flesh eating disease while pregnant JUST because I am heavy. Skinny or fat each one has its own pro/cons, and in fact most of the thinner women I know seem to be the ones that get more complications, have to have c-secs, gestational diabetes etc. I'm only speaking about the women I specifically know.


----------



## tryn4

Oh I did promise to upload some pics of myself-I took these in my work bathroom today lol
 



Attached Files:







moi.jpg
File size: 4.8 KB
Views: 53









preg.jpg
File size: 3.3 KB
Views: 55


----------



## lovelymiss

Tryn- you carry your weight very well! You look fantastic.


----------



## medic9114fun

I'm happy to see other ladies sharing their bumps. 
You all look great. I'm loving this thread cause I constantly feel te support from all of you ladies. 

Tryn you look awesome!


----------



## lovelymiss

Here's my 9 and a half week bloat. Not noticing much of a difference. I'll take a better pic at 10 weeks, then do it every few weeks to see if I get a bump!
 



Attached Files:







9weeks4days.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 19


----------



## tryn4

Thanks darling, bathroom shots are sooo flattering lol!


----------



## tryn4

Thanks medic so do you!

lovely miss I'm missing the part where you are big??????????????????????????????

I'm gonna post a pic of myself prepregnancy just for that!
 



Attached Files:







935663_10151485733301985_638958647_n.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 20


----------



## lovelymiss

I'd definitely say I'm big. I weighed in at 280lbs at my first prenatal appointment. The most I was aware of before that was 250. I don't even have any pictures of me now... I am just so disgusted lately. I had gotten down to about 165 and felt WONDERFUL. Here's a sort of close up from my friend's wedding I was in recently. I'm the one circled. I wish she had the professional pics. I'm sure there would be a few of just her and I, or her and the groomsman I walked with that are better/closer.
 



Attached Files:







kaywedding1.jpg
File size: 47.1 KB
Views: 24


----------



## tryn4

We weigh the same! but in you preggo pic you look smaller than me! I weighed in at my 1st appointment 281, since then I'm down to 279, but I was like 293 pr pregnancy, so I've lost about 13-14 pounds.


----------



## lovelymiss

How tall are you? I'm only 5'3" so it's pretty awful. I usually rock the curves, but I'm super self conscious since getting pregnant. Plus size maternity clothes? No luck. Can't even find a plus size maternity coat! I'm gonna be pregnant ALL winter. Blah. Just for kicks, the skinny me! I was 163ish here, in a size 12 dress. I'd love to get back there eventually.
 



Attached Files:







251183_10150200202041596_3996228_n.jpg
File size: 45.9 KB
Views: 18


----------



## tryn4

I'm 5'6 you look awesome there but you also look very beautiful in the other pic at a heavier weight. Honestly i've always been big so I have never let it get me down. If you have confidence you look good at almost any size (within certain limits of course)


----------



## HHenderson

tryn4 said:


> obesity does not equal pregnancy complications. I have never had any. I have never also had any complications in general from being fat. I know obviously for a lot of ppl it does add issues, I'm just saying it's not 100% true for everyone. I would not like to be treated like I have some flesh eating disease while pregnant JUST because I am heavy. Skinny or fat each one has its own pro/cons, and in fact most of the thinner women I know seem to be the ones that get more complications, have to have c-secs, gestational diabetes etc. I'm only speaking about the women I specifically know.

My point, I am obese and I havent had one problem either. I just think that ALL women should get the same treatment even if you think they are 'looking' out for you because you are overweight still puts you out there of them thinking 'just because were big.'


----------



## tryn4

Totally agree. I think its such propaganda. Fact is women come in all sizes and should be treated across the board.


----------



## donnarobinson

You all look amazing girls :) I'm not really worried about gaining weight now , I'm just worried what my body will look like after I've had baby. Bt nothing I can do . So going to try and not think about it . 
I still can't eat & the weights falling of me :( I wnt to be able to enjoy food again. 12 weeks monday & scan tuesday can't wait x


----------



## xxDreamxx

I am currently 246lbs, so about 4-5lbs smaller than in the "after" pic. I started at 322.5lbs but don't have a side on pic of that.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 38.1 KB
Views: 18


----------



## tryn4

Everyone looks great..this should be the sexy curvy n fabulous and pregnant thread lmao!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

I LOVE all the pictures! After I had my 3 girls I got down very small, to 122lbs and I'm 5'6". I promptly got sick and was on prednisone for over a year and my body hasn't been the same since. LOL! I went up to 182, back down to 155 and now I'm 210ish. I wish people were less judgmental. I've been thin, I've been fat. . .I'm still me!!! My husband is so darned supportive that it's amazing.


----------



## YoungNImum

hi can i join you ladies? im due my 3rd baby next month, i never tried to loose any weight after my previous pregnancies so the lbs have slowly crept up on me, im the biggest iv ever been so far, altho i weighed my self today and from my 11wks scan iv only gained 3lb :/ which i was very surprised about tbh


----------



## tryn4

Whitesoxfan41 said:


> I LOVE all the pictures! After I had my 3 girls I got down very small, to 122lbs and I'm 5'6". I promptly got sick and was on prednisone for over a year and my body hasn't been the same since. LOL! I went up to 182, back down to 155 and now I'm 210ish. I wish people were less judgmental. I've been thin, I've been fat. . .I'm still me!!! My husband is so darned supportive that it's amazing.

I know a lot of ladies have it much harder than I did. In my culture you are kinda loved for having meat & a big butt, and the men in my circle love you for who you are and are less superficial, also I never got teased or it wasnt a big deal. None of my family or friends have ever made this an issue. It is accepted among us. I think it helps that I have never been thin ( if that makes sense) because I dont have to look at myself in a different way and think oh look how good I look. I have just always been a ton of fluff.


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

I have weight baggage from my ex husband who told me when I was 122 lbs that if I gained weight he wouldn't be attracted to me. JERK. I have a good man now though, thank GOD! :) 

Welcome YoungNImum! :)


----------



## mah0113

Whitesoxfan41 said:


> I LOVE all the pictures! After I had my 3 girls I got down very small, to 122lbs and I'm 5'6". I promptly got sick and was on prednisone for over a year and my body hasn't been the same since. LOL! I went up to 182, back down to 155 and now I'm 210ish. I wish people were less judgmental. I've been thin, I've been fat. . .I'm still me!!! My husband is so darned supportive that it's amazing.

same boat. ive been every size in the book...ive been a size 0, ive been a size 12, all in the past 5 years. I was REALLY hoping to lose some of this weight before conceiving but it didnt happen and now I feel like I am having such a hard time accepting that I am getting bigger and bigger.

i feel like i have no control over it and cry every time I see a new stretch mark, etc. This is the biggest I have ever been...I weigh 190 right now and am only 5 feet tall...5 years ago I weighed 117 :-/ the idea that I will break 200 is just so scary to me.


----------



## PandaMao

Hi ladies. This is my first pregnancy and I weigh 263 lbs. I had initially been trying to lose weight to help with conception, but it was slow going. I weighed myself last month and was so disgusted to see I had gained about 15 lbs. Then this month I got my BFP. Who would have thought gaining weight would be the answer? Lol. You ladies all have such lovely bumps and carry your weight better than I do. 
Well, at least I don't have to worry about pregnancy ruining my bodt.


----------



## mel28nicole

At the doctors I was 268. But that was after I ate a huge breakfast lol! The last three days I've weighed at 266.1 so I'm hoping it stays like that for doctor to be proud of haha. She wanted me to gain no more than 15.


----------



## donnarobinson

I've lost anuva 6 lb :( its just falliing of me ! I've lost 20lb in 6 weeks . . 
Scan 2moz and I'm so scared I've hurt baby, thsi sickness needs to go . ! 
I now weigh 188lbs or 13stone 6. With a bmi of 29 x 
I was 14stone 10lb when I got pregnant x


----------



## medic9114fun

donnarobinson said:


> I've lost anuva 6 lb :( its just falliing of me ! I've lost 20lb in 6 weeks . .
> Scan 2moz and I'm so scared I've hurt baby, thsi sickness needs to go . !
> I now weigh 188lbs or 13stone 6. With a bmi of 29 x
> I was 14stone 10lb when I got pregnant x

Wow. I wish I lost even a little. I gained 6-8 pounds at 6-8 weeks. Haven't gained anymore yet though. Hope all is good for your scan.


----------



## donnarobinson

Scan was great :) 
I'm 12+5 :) and due 27th feb x
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20130820-00622.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

So glad your scan went well!! :)


----------



## PandaMao

Aww that looks like a proper little baby in there. Glad your scan went well. I'm super excited for my first scan, but that won't be until the 13th of next month.


----------



## lovelymiss

Glad your scan went well and put your mind at ease. My doctor said even if I starved myself, baby would take what it needs from me. I'd be sick, but baby should keep growing. Try not to fuss, and take care the best you can. <3

Oh, and here's my 10 week bump! I'm feeling more confident. :)
 



Attached Files:







10weeks.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Great bump!!


----------



## thosevibes

Oooh, I do enjoy this thread. I've been a thick girl since 9 years old. 

My highest weight was 250lbs.
I lost 25 pounds in 6 months.
I quit smoking.
I gained weight back from quitting.
During quitting I got pregnant so my hormones helped pack on some more pounds..
Now I'm like 5 pounds under my start weight :/
245lbs and 5'7" in height. 

Me before pregnancy and at around 227lbs (about a month before I decided to quit smoking).
 



Attached Files:







tumblr_mes9jbaMko1rp1qhho1_1280.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 10


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks girls. Yeh :) I'm so relived baby is ok. ! Can't wait to feel them move now x


----------



## tryn4

Donna your scan is beautiful. Sweet looking bb! 

Lovely miss I swear you either smaller than u think OR I'm seeing things! You look great.
Same to u thosevibes. You wear the sz real good. Just think not fat


----------



## chazzmatazz

just gone 15 weeks over here and i am having real issues breathing and i am starting to worry it is because of my weight and i don't know what to do :(


----------



## emmajane

Removed


----------



## Melly Belly

Hello Ladies!
Was wanting to see if I could join you in discussion...I was at my heaviest 342lbs in January, had enough of it and walked my butt off, literally...ended up dropping nearly 70 lbs through watching my calories and making them count, and walking, every day (which i still do), and now i know ill be putting some of that weight back on, and everyone i know will think im just getting fat again :dohh: (hopefully at least, though im sure theyll be suspicious) 

So far the scale tells me im only 2 pounds-ish up from my pre-preg weight, but the husband swears he can see it already...i just have to tell myself that this is required for the baby, and no, i dont need double everything to eat, just a smidge more..:blush:


----------



## PandaMao

Melly! I see you everywhere I go, lol. That's great you lost all that weight. I tried, but I'm super lousy at changing my eating habits. Now that I'm pregnant I'm doing better, but pre pregnancy I gained instead of lost. I worry about everyone just thinking I've gotten fatter, but it's just something I'll have to deal with. It'll be worth it in the end.


----------



## Melly Belly

PandaMao said:


> Melly! I see you everywhere I go, lol. That's great you lost all that weight. I tried, but I'm super lousy at changing my eating habits. Now that I'm pregnant I'm doing better, but pre pregnancy I gained instead of lost. I worry about everyone just thinking I've gotten fatter, but it's just something I'll have to deal with. It'll be worth it in the end.

Thats because im stalking you...muahahahahah :ninja: I just started small...cutting back on my portion size and paying attention to the label to see how many serviings were actually in that box of mac n cheese...i dont deny myself anything (well, until i got pregnant, that is) as long as i keep it to a serving size... :thumbup:


----------



## tryn4

Good for you Melly! My weight is stable but my belly is huge so I can see how your hubby could see it. Sometimes in early pregnancy it just balances out somehow. Enjoy your pregnancy, I'm biggg, but since I lost 14 lbs in my first trimester I havent gained one lb, but I'm telling u my stomach is massive!


----------



## monica2628

Good morning Ladies! I thoroughly enjoy reading this thread, so I thought Id join in. I am around 230, 5'7". I was a bit worried about getting "scolded" about my weight at my scan yesterday, but to much delight, my dr never actually said a word about it. In fact she never even said how much weight i should, or shouldnt, gain. I didnt go up an ounce from my last appt 2 weeks ago, so thats good.

Also, going into my scan yesterday, my due date was around 3/10 going off of my last cycle. When she was feeling me up, she told me I felt like i was right there at about 11 weeks. Then 5 mins later while doing the scan, the baby is only measured at 7wk 5 days, so my dd was moved to 4/3. Thats a full 3 weeks! She said that my cervix is really tilted so thats why she thought i felt farther along, and Ill show early. 

So has anyone ever had a tilted cervix and had issues with that? Or had their dd moved that far at the first scan?


----------



## tryn4

Welcome! Sorry I don't have any personal experience with tilted uterus or that far off dates but lots of women on this forum talk about it so I don't think its unusual! Congrats!


----------



## mah0113

anyone else surprised by the lack of concern about weight from their dr? I am actually the one that brought it up! She didnt say anything and said I am worried about my weight and she was like "wht do you mean?" and then I was like "I am starting out over weight so i am just a little concerned about gaining too much"---to my surprise, she said i should gain about 20 to 25 pounds and that shell keep an eye on it. I really thought she was going to say I shouldnt gain more than 10 to 15.


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

My doc hasn't said anything about my weight. She might at my next appt as I've been eating like mad. ;)


----------



## mel28nicole

Ladies I need some reassurance! We went in today and I was so excited to get to hear the heartbeat! Well he was looking around for about 5 minutes, I think we got a couple little glimpses of the beat but not enough for the doctor to be happy. He said not to worry, it happens a lot, and I got scheduled for an ultrasound tomorrow morning. I'm trying not to freak out but it's so hard! I haven't had any complications so far. Ill be 14 weeks tomorrow and I've had no cramping or bleeding. He may had had a hard time because I am plus size and I have weight in my belly. Has anyone else had issues like this?

Good news is I was 2 lbs less than I was last appointment! And my blood pressure is good


----------



## tryn4

mah0113 said:


> anyone else surprised by the lack of concern about weight from their dr? I am actually the one that brought it up! She didnt say anything and said I am worried about my weight and she was like "wht do you mean?" and then I was like "I am starting out over weight so i am just a little concerned about gaining too much"---to my surprise, she said i should gain about 20 to 25 pounds and that shell keep an eye on it. I really thought she was going to say I shouldnt gain more than 10 to 15.

No I am not surprised. I am pregnant with my 5th, I weigh 280 and have never ever ever been spoken to about my weight. I am really tired of ppl actually thinking that weight (within reason) is an issue with pregnancy. I was heavy with all my kids, I had normal uncomplicated pregnancies and normal deliveries. Of course if you have underlying conditions that puts you in high risk category then of course, but really and truly I would not worry about it! Your fine. 20-25 pounds is the norm and you lose 20 lbs immediately at the birth (baby+fluid+blood+placenta ) so really its not such a big deal.

Edit: not to say I am tired with you! I meant more like the health professionals especialy from what I hear on this site from women in the uk that treat them like they are some kind of diseased freak because they are heavy.


----------



## tryn4

mel28nicole said:


> Ladies I need some reassurance! We went in today and I was so excited to get to hear the heartbeat! Well he was looking around for about 5 minutes, I think we got a couple little glimpses of the beat but not enough for the doctor to be happy. He said not to worry, it happens a lot, and I got scheduled for an ultrasound tomorrow morning. I'm trying not to freak out but it's so hard! I haven't had any complications so far. Ill be 14 weeks tomorrow and I've had no cramping or bleeding. He may had had a hard time because I am plus size and I have weight in my belly. Has anyone else had issues like this?
> 
> Good news is I was 2 lbs less than I was last appointment! And my blood pressure is good

IT'S NOT BECAUSE OF YOUR SIZE!!! LOL! The doc is right, i am sure everything will be fine tommorrow! My belly is massive and they have always found or heard hb so its not cuz of your belly hun! Best of luck. I bet the baby was moved around in a difficult position.


----------



## mel28nicole

I think the same! I feel like he didn't look on the left side at all tho lol. Idk I had my eyes closed most of the time because he was pressing really hard and it hurt!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Let us know how it goes! I would think it's just odd baby positioning! HUGS


----------



## mel28nicole

Sorry for the bad news ladies but I lost the baby :( I was suppose to be 14 weeks but they couldn't detect a heart beat and it looks like it stopped growing at 8 weeks. This is such a terrible feeling and I would never wish this on anyone


----------



## Melly Belly

mel28nicole said:


> Sorry for the bad news ladies but I lost the baby :( I was suppose to be 14 weeks but they couldn't detect a heart beat and it looks like it stopped growing at 8 weeks. This is such a terrible feeling and I would never wish this on anyone

:hugs::hugs: very sorry for your loss :sad1:


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Oh hun, I'm so very sorry for your loss! :( HUGS!


----------



## rhiannon240

So sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## tryn4

Awwww no! I'm so sorry hunny big :hugs:


----------



## lovelymiss

Oh gosh. I am so sorry for your loss. :(


----------



## thosevibes

Sorry for the loss :(


----------



## PandaMao

mel28nicole said:


> Sorry for the bad news ladies but I lost the baby :( I was suppose to be 14 weeks but they couldn't detect a heart beat and it looks like it stopped growing at 8 weeks. This is such a terrible feeling and I would never wish this on anyone

So so sorry for your loss. I can't even begin to imagine what you're going through right now.


----------



## donnarobinson

So sorry4 ur loss x x *hugs* x


----------



## bluelilly72

Sorry for your loss :(


----------



## donnarobinson

Hi girls how are u all. ? I'm feeling a lot better and finally eating a bit better :) x x


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

I'm doing better, less nausea FINALLY. I just had about 3 weeks of non stop eating. In a ridiculous way. . .:) The last 2 days food just doesn't sound good and everything tastes funny. Strange to have such an about face in a short amount of time.


----------



## tryn4

I'm feeling ok, still nauseous a bit, and I seem to vomit every lunch I eat at work especially. Not eating a lot yet I get full after small amounts. LOL that being said, I just threw down a hot slice of pizza. My current craving is pizza slices. Has to be just the slice lol not from a whole pizza, the kind they heat for u in the place. *mad preggy lady*


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

I've eaten a LOT of pizza this pregnancy! :)


----------



## donnarobinson

I'm eating a lot of micro chips and burgers! Lool. Funny cuz I cudnt stand them both wen pregnant with my son x


----------



## medic9114fun

How is everyone doing? Haven't seem the thread pop up in a while. 

I'm just feeling very fat lately. I know it's baby but blah.


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Doing okay here. Feeling LARGE, that's for sure. LOL! Still nauseated, wicked heartburn and allergies from hell but otherwise okay. :) I had the materni21 and we're having a girl. Ultrasound Oct 1st. That's about it here. . .


----------



## medic9114fun

Whitesoxfan41 said:


> Doing okay here. Feeling LARGE, that's for sure. LOL! Still nauseated, wicked heartburn and allergies from hell but otherwise okay. :) I had the materni21 and we're having a girl. Ultrasound Oct 1st. That's about it here. . .

I wanted that yes but it isn't offered here yet :( similar one cost 1500$


----------



## PandaMao

Been awhile since i saw this thread pop up. I went to my first appointment the other day. I had been so worried about someone saying something negative about my weight. No one said a thing and they were all so nice. The only problem i had was apparently I have a long uterus so she couldn't see everything she wanted on the internal ultrasound so she did an external. She had to push so hard to get a clear picture. It finally stopped hurting today. That was at 9+6 and my next will be at 11+6. Can I expect it to hurt less then since baby will be bigger out will it be just as bad? It's worth it though getting to see our little peanut.


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

medic9114fun said:


> Whitesoxfan41 said:
> 
> 
> Doing okay here. Feeling LARGE, that's for sure. LOL! Still nauseated, wicked heartburn and allergies from hell but otherwise okay. :) I had the materni21 and we're having a girl. Ultrasound Oct 1st. That's about it here. . .
> 
> I wanted that yes but it isn't offered here yet :( similar one cost 1500$Click to expand...

My insurance paid for it because I'm 42. :) 

PandaMao: I'm sorry you had that experience with the ultrasound. I have only had one and it was at 9 weeks and it wasn't uncomfortable. Hugs! Glad your appointment went well otherwise.


----------



## lovelymiss

Medic- your ticker is driving me nuts. What's wrong with the percentage? You're over 18 weeks, so you're definitely over 26% "complete!" LOL. At first I thought I was going crazy! :wacko:

Anyway, not much going on with me other than frustration of trying to find plus size maternity clothes. There's plenty for up to a size 18. Enough for up to size 20. But I'm a 22/24, so I'm very limited. Thank goodness I found a few things, but I had to pay a pretty penny!

Baby is growing fine. :) We find out the gender on October 4th. :happydance:


----------



## medic9114fun

Lovelymiss: I never noticed that with the One ticker. But ya that's not right at all. Very odd. Hmm not sure how to fix it


I'm having coat problems too. So far I've been stealing hubby's coats butni can't find anything in my style I like at all that fits :(


----------



## medic9114fun

Yes! Fixed t least one thing today. Got my ticker fixed. Hopefully it stays working.


----------



## Melly Belly

lovelymiss said:


> Medic- your ticker is driving me nuts. What's wrong with the percentage? You're over 18 weeks, so you're definitely over 26% "complete!" LOL. At first I thought I was going crazy! :wacko:
> 
> Anyway, not much going on with me other than frustration of trying to find plus size maternity clothes. There's plenty for up to a size 18. Enough for up to size 20. But I'm a 22/24, so I'm very limited. Thank goodness I found a few things, but I had to pay a pretty penny!
> 
> Baby is growing fine. :) We find out the gender on October 4th. :happydance:

Check JC Penney online, i know they sell the Duo line and that goes to 4x even i believe...which when i was wearing size 24 pants the 3x jeans i have were big on me (yeah i tried them out on a "feeling fat" day when i wasnt preggers lol)...also i think Old Navy sells plus maternity, and definitely Motherhood/Destination Maternity..I tend to scour the thrift stores, i picked up a pair of Motherhood cargo style capris the other day for 1.99...I was so excited! :happydance:


----------



## lovelymiss

Melly Belly said:


> Check JC Penney online, i know they sell the Duo line and that goes to 4x even i believe...which when i was wearing size 24 pants the 3x jeans i have were big on me (yeah i tried them out on a "feeling fat" day when i wasnt preggers lol)...also i think Old Navy sells plus maternity, and definitely Motherhood/Destination Maternity..I tend to scour the thrift stores, i picked up a pair of Motherhood cargo style capris the other day for 1.99...I was so excited! :happydance:

Thanks! JCPenny's is very limited now a days. Nothing when I checked. Old Navy is too small. Motherhood is where I ended up, but it's EXPENSIVE. Blaah. I tried some thrift shops, but no luck yet. Oh well. I have a few dresses/skirts that stretch. I have a pair of black and a pair fo grey maternity leggins. A pair of maternity flare jeans and a pair of maternity skinny jeans. A pair of maternity yoga pants. A pair of maternity business pants. 3 quarter-sleeve maternity tops and a handful of flowy tops in big sizes. I'm all set other than a coat. I got the flare jeans, yoga pants and 3 tops off Craigslist for $20!! SCORE. I spent about $120 on the skinny jeans, leggings and business pants at Motherhood. UGHHHHH. I guess it balances out, though! The skirts, dresses and flowy tops were mostly things I already had or got to grow with me through the bloat to bump stage haha. I think the most I spent on a single item before going to Motherhood was a $25 dress I'd been eyeing for WEEKS. I am a bargain shopper for sure.


----------



## Melly Belly

lovelymiss said:


> Melly Belly said:
> 
> 
> Check JC Penney online, i know they sell the Duo line and that goes to 4x even i believe...which when i was wearing size 24 pants the 3x jeans i have were big on me (yeah i tried them out on a "feeling fat" day when i wasnt preggers lol)...also i think Old Navy sells plus maternity, and definitely Motherhood/Destination Maternity..I tend to scour the thrift stores, i picked up a pair of Motherhood cargo style capris the other day for 1.99...I was so excited! :happydance:
> 
> Thanks! JCPenny's is very limited now a days. Nothing when I checked. Old Navy is too small. Motherhood is where I ended up, but it's EXPENSIVE. Blaah. I tried some thrift shops, but no luck yet. Oh well. I have a few dresses/skirts that stretch. I have a pair of black and a pair fo grey maternity leggins. A pair of maternity flare jeans and a pair of maternity skinny jeans. A pair of maternity yoga pants. A pair of maternity business pants. 3 quarter-sleeve maternity tops and a handful of flowy tops in big sizes. I'm all set other than a coat. I got the flare jeans, yoga pants and 3 tops off Craigslist for $20!! SCORE. I spent about $120 on the skinny jeans, leggings and business pants at Motherhood. UGHHHHH. I guess it balances out, though! The skirts, dresses and flowy tops were mostly things I already had or got to grow with me through the bloat to bump stage haha. I think the most I spent on a single item before going to Motherhood was a $25 dress I'd been eyeing for WEEKS. I am a bargain shopper for sure.Click to expand...

If you havent already, sign up for emails from Motherhood, they sent me one a day or two ago for 20% off an online purchase..and before that one for 15.00 off a 75.00...so it helps a little :)


----------



## tryn4

Miss-sorry to hear you have these issues..old navy in Canada is huge, I can still wear an xl or xxl, haven't bought plus yet...I am a 20/22. I don't ever buy maternity I just go up a size. Lots of clothes have stretch. I shop at forever 21, old navy, torrid (only online not here in Canada) on ebay and Dr.Jays. Pregnant or not I love getting great deals on clothes, that look cute. That being said I dress urban casual, so its easier to find stuff.


----------



## lovelymiss

Shirts aren't a problem. I can do 2x. Pants are harder. Plus I need business casual. Pants only stretch so far before you need maternity. Skirts and dresses are fine.


----------



## tryn4

gotcha....well best of luck! I am so grateful my office is casual...the execs are business, but in my dept, we can dress down to a point. Suits me great cuz I cant stand restrictive clothes...I literally think I have a serious pet peeve in regards to that.


----------



## lovelymiss

LOL! I agree. I'd wear yoga pants every day if I could. I try to stick to leggings and a nice, stretchy cotton skirt when I can. If I have court or a big meeting I need to wear business pants. Booo. I do have some cute skinny stretch pants. They're turquoise! I pair them with a nice business top and I'm good to go. I'm the youngest person in my agency. It certainly shows. But I get complimented quite often on my fashion. And I don't spend much at all! I stick to $5-10 for tops and $7-15 for pants. 

I think I have enough to get me through pregnancy. We'll see. :shrug:


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

This makes me feel very fortunate to stay home in my yoga pants every day. :) I have to dress up to go in public a couple times a week so I can get by with much less.


----------



## donnarobinson

Hi girls, hope ur all doing ok , I'm 17 weeks 2moz and I stil hadn't gained any weight last time I weighed myself , Ill mention it to midwife 2moz. My sicknes has gone tho :) which is good. 3 weeks til we find out the gender ! Can't wait ! 11th october 9.30am lol! Counting down the days! 

I've got a nice bump coming bt some days I stil jus look fat lol x


----------



## tryn4

My u/s is in a week & we find out the gender! So excited!


----------



## rhiannon240

My ultrasound is on the 1st! Can't wait to see my baby :)


----------



## lovelymiss

You ladies are so close!

Had my 12 week ultrasound on September 4th. Everything looked great. :) I get my early gender scan on October 4th... can't wait! Then my big anomaly scan on October 22nd. I feel bloated, but don't have a distinctive bump really. Hopefully soon! Can't wait to feel baby move!!


----------



## medic9114fun

Currently sitting in the dr office waiting for apt and when I got weighed I had lost 5 pounds from last visit. Personally ill take it but last visit there was a 6 pound difference from y scale to the one here. This time I had a different scale here at the office in my little waiting room. Either way ill take it at 205 and 29 weeks


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

That's fantastic! I'm always scared to get weighed. I go in a week and a half for my ultrasound and it's at the office so they'll do the weight and count it as my regular appointment. Shudder to think how much I've gained in 5 weeks. LOL


----------



## tryn4

Omg I'm so jealous of your 205 medic LOL..my weigh ins breaking the scale.


----------



## medic9114fun

I was terrified aftery last apt and he difference on the scale from home to dr. I've been trying very hard to keep my weight in check. 

No easy at all.


----------



## donnarobinson

I was 14 stone 10lb (206lbs) when I got pregnant and now I'm 13 stone 3lb (185lbs) 

So I've lost 21lb in total. I told the midwife yday and she said she isn't concerened and some women just lose weight during pregnancy x 
3 weeks today til my scan! So excited x


----------



## tryn4

You guys need to leave the plus sized thread Lmao I weighed in at 286 lbs...whooooo!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

According to my home scale I'm at 216. . .which is what I started at. I lost about 8 lbs and have gained them back. My BMI is considered Class 2 obese. Healthy weight for me is 135-142 according to the doctors health sheets.


----------



## tryn4

LOL, I'm sure I should be 150 but I was 220 at age 18...always big, so I can honestly say it really doesn't bother me. I would love to get back to 220 though!


----------



## medic9114fun

So I posted this in second tri but it applies here too. I'm sure many of you have heard the same things. 
So I have had my first stranger comment experience. Well first bad one. 
I live in a very small town where everyone knows everything kinda thing

I went to Tim hortons to get my one coffee of the day, aka my reason I get out of bed, and the woman at the drive thru said oh look you're showing already! Wow you're going to be HUGE! 

She was very lucky I really wanted my coffee as I really wanted to throw it at her! 

Why do people think it's ok to make comments like that? I'm already very very self concious about my weight. That didn't help. I wanted to cry 

Today at work we took a patient to the hospital and a nurse made me feel better a little bit when she said she was surprised I was 19weeks as I didn't look it at all. 
She may have just been saying that but still. 

The rude comment sticks with me more than the nice ones apparently 

Sorry needed to vent to people who would understand. Hubby doesn't get it

Here is my 19+2 bump pic. Sorry I can't figure out how to attach more than one from my phone
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 14


----------



## medic9114fun

Here is another pic
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## lovelymiss

Medic- your bump is beautiful! I wish I was showing, though I shouldn't say that! Haha. I don't think you're going to be huge at all. I think your bump is a great size and strangers need to keep their mouths shut! 

(PS- I looooove Timmy's. I could never throw my coffee haha.)


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

I think you look great! I'm already getting close to beached whale proportions with my bump. :)


----------



## tryn4

Yea medic, to me your already think your big (which your not) your bump is not big at all & looks great. Lots of ppl said to me wow your belly got big fast, or look how big u are already but it doesn't bother me. Trust me, most negative comments are out of jealousy. But I promise you, u look so nice. Right on track. I'm gonna take bump pics later...u guys will faint!


----------



## PandaMao

medic9114fun said:


> So I posted this in second tri but it applies here too. I'm sure many of you have heard the same things.
> So I have had my first stranger comment experience. Well first bad one.
> I live in a very small town where everyone knows everything kinda thing
> 
> I went to Tim hortons to get my one coffee of the day, aka my reason I get out of bed, and the woman at the drive thru said oh look you're showing already! Wow you're going to be HUGE!
> 
> She was very lucky I really wanted my coffee as I really wanted to throw it at her!
> 
> Why do people think it's ok to make comments like that? I'm already very very self concious about my weight. That didn't help. I wanted to cry
> 
> Today at work we took a patient to the hospital and a nurse made me feel better a little bit when she said she was surprised I was 19weeks as I didn't look it at all.
> She may have just been saying that but still.
> 
> The rude comment sticks with me more than the nice ones apparently
> 
> Sorry needed to vent to people who would understand. Hubby doesn't get it
> 
> Here is my 19+2 bump pic. Sorry I can't figure out how to attach more than one from my phone

Aww medic :hugs: I'm sorry that lady made you feel bad, but honestly you're bump is not that big. It looks cute and just fine for 19 weeks.


----------



## Melly Belly

I was at the zoo yesterday and there was a woman there, she was a bigger lady also, and these two random girls with their horde of children just wander up and are like "OMG, you are so big! are you having twins?" and she just chuckled a little (embarassed) and was like "no, im just big, etc"...if that had been me, even if it were obvious that I was pregnant, i would have been like "No, im just fat....thanks alot!" and started crying for effect...I might even do that when i do start finally showing, or maybe tell people im having a litter!....my gosh people are so nosy! :dohh:


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

Hello all, I got my BFP last week and am a UK size 18-20 so definately in the Plus Size category. I have my first midwife appt on 9th October and really worried I'm gonna get told off for being fat, annoyed at the idea too cos it's not like I could do anything about it now even if I wanted to! Anyway, incredibly excited about being pregnant and can't wait for my scan!:happydance:


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Congratulations!!


----------



## PandaMao

Wannabe Mommy, congrats on BFP. Also, don't worry too much about your appointment. Most plus size ladies seem to be taken care of just fine by their midwife/obgyn and the weight just isn't an issue. I know I was worried before mine, but everyone was just lovely and I worried for nothing.


----------



## tryn4

Congrats! I agree don't let the weight thing bother u at all!


----------



## donnarobinson

Congrts :) x


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

20 weeks today. (pic is from 2 days ago as I only wear regular clothes occasionally) HELLO double chin! LOL! According to my scale at home I'm just back even where I started after losing 8 lbs. Ultrasound is a week from today.
 



Attached Files:







20 weeks.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 14


----------



## tryn4

Hello beautiful bump! Looking great Whitesox! I will post mine, its worse cuz I'm bigger in all areas too lol...your ALL belly!


----------



## tryn4

Here ladies...I realized I look like a teletubby lol, Big ass & belly!

Whitesox-I also just posted in our other thread.
 



Attached Files:







GetAttachment.jpg
File size: 4 KB
Views: 56


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

You look beautiful!!


----------



## PandaMao

Whitesox and tryn, your bumps look beautiful. Hoping my bump looks that good, but seriously doubting it will.


----------



## tryn4

Lol panda of course it will look good!


----------



## lovelymiss

You both look great and have such lovely bumps. Mine is still flab and looks the same. I look SO skinny from this angle, but was the only way to get the pic. I wish I was really this thin, haha!
 



Attached Files:







15 week bump.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 14


----------



## donnarobinson

All got beautiful bumps! X I'm 18 weeks 2moz! Can't wait 4 my scan x


----------



## Kyten1978

I think I look the same as when I got pregnant. I can still wear my regular jeans and I have lost 9 pounds. I just can't suck in my tummy any more. :haha:


----------



## PandaMao

tryn4 said:


> Lol panda of course it will look good!

Haha, well we'll see when it's more than just bloat and flab. Still a ways of for me.


----------



## tryn4

lovelymiss-I don't think your as big as you think u are lol...your bump looks pretty small to me...but nice!


----------



## lovelymiss

Oh I'm definitely as big as I think I am. My size 24 pants tell me so! I was thin once. I miss it, but I guess I can rock the curves. 

Here's a couple pics of me at size 18/20. No full body shots because I typically don't let people take pics of me.
 



Attached Files:







551269_103130813206283_854081787_n.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 19









553358_4125098123292_1177012390_n.jpg
File size: 39.2 KB
Views: 20


----------



## tryn4

lovelymiss said:


> Oh I'm definitely as big as I think I am. My size 24 pants tell me so! I was thin once. I miss it, but I guess I can rock the curves.
> 
> Here's a couple pics of me at size 18/20. No full body shots because I typically don't let people take pics of me.

I am bigger than u hun..trust me your rockin it lol..I really don't see it!


----------



## lovelymiss

tryn4 said:


> lovelymiss said:
> 
> 
> Oh I'm definitely as big as I think I am. My size 24 pants tell me so! I was thin once. I miss it, but I guess I can rock the curves.
> 
> Here's a couple pics of me at size 18/20. No full body shots because I typically don't let people take pics of me.
> 
> I am bigger than u hun..trust me your rockin it lol..I really don't see it!Click to expand...

Again- those pics are 2-3 sizes ago. I've put on weight since those pics. I appreciate the thoughts, but I honestly feel fat since putting on the weight. I know my weight and my size.


----------



## tryn4

Ok lady! Relax! It's all good.


----------



## medic9114fun

Not sure about all the rest of you ladies but does my bigger size make any difference to feeling baby movements? I'm almost 21 weeks and haven't felt much on anything yet. 


On another note it's a baby girl so far. Unless boy bits are hiding


----------



## rhiannon240

Had my 20 week ultrasound today and we having a girl! She looks good but is measuring 2 weeks small. Tech said they will probably change my due date but didn't seem that concerned. I see my ob tomorrow so will see what she thinks.


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Awesome! I had mine today as well. . .gender confirmed from the Materni21

Baby girl is still a girl, no little boy parts. haha! Healthy baby, my cervix is closed and thick which is wonderful, I went on bedrest at 24 weeks with Jilly, was already dilated to 2. Everything looks great and her daddy shed a few tears when he saw her on the screen. Big difference from 9 weeks to 21 weeks AND we think we have a name! Jenessa Kaye Lafevor looks to be the front runner!

I've gained 6lbs in the last 5 weeks so 10 overall, but I lost 8 or so at the beginning so I'm only up 2-3. I'll have my husband scan the pix at work tomorrow. We don't get a 3d u/s though so there isn't much detail. She also mentioned my placenta is anterior, hence less movement felt. Whew!


----------



## tryn4

Whitesox-LOVE the name! Aww bless your hubbys heart that's so sweet.

Rhiannon-having a girl too! Congrats!


----------



## donnarobinson

My scan is next friday! 9 days and counting I'm so excited :) ! I'm 19 weeks 2moz and only up 1lb! 
X


----------



## lovelymiss

So many pink bumps! I think I'll be joining team pink this Friday!! I'd be pleasantly surprised if it's a boy, but I am thinking girl.

I have an appointment today, just with the doctor, no ultrasounds. I lost weight at my last appointment but now I feel like I've gained. We'll see. I'm not too concerned. I would like a proper bump though. Nothing yet. And haven't felt baby, but I know it's early!

Medic- I've been told size has nothing to do with feeling the baby on the inside, but it might mean it takes longer to feel baby on the outside.


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

I'm 21 weeks and still not feeling baby a ton, the doctor said the placenta was cushioning her (she showed me on the ultrasound) and that was why. I feel a rolling motion more than kicks. 

Good luck with your appt and scan!


----------



## ltrip84

Just thought I would join this thread. Whitesoxfan41 recommended it! I'm definitely not showing yet, but I took a 9 wk picture. I'm about 5'9" and weigh about 255--wear pant size 20. I'm worried about when I will show and how long it will take me to feel movement.
 



Attached Files:







9wks.JPG
File size: 38.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## chazzmatazz

Thought I would give you a bump update just gone 21 weeks and we have our next scan Monday so excited!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 12


----------



## medic9114fun

Chazzmataz. Your bump looks awesome! Mines still looks pudgy. Lol

Well to me anyways


----------



## chazzmatazz

medic9114fun said:


> Chazzmataz. Your bump looks awesome! Mines still looks pudgy. Lol
> 
> Well to me anyways

mines very double bumpy so part flab bump part baby bump but it is slowly getting more rounded i feel huge!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Welcome Itrip! Your bump will get there. :)

Chazz, your bump is FABULOUS girl!!


----------



## medic9114fun

21 week pics. Still feeling more fat than baby bump but I guess eventually it will change
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## rhiannon240

Lovely bumps ladies! 

Talked to my ob today and they are changing my due date to March 4th because of my ultrasound results. But she said they think that the date was actually wrong and not that she has a growth problem. So that is good news for now. I have another ultrasound in a month to check her growth.


----------



## tryn4

Bump looks normal to me medic!

Thats good Rhiannon. I would rather know your not as far along, than hear the baby is not growing properly. I suspect that the baby is just fine!


----------



## lovelymiss

Great bumps! Definitely noticing them. 

Mine looks more rounded with my shirt up. When I am wearing clothes I just look pudgy. So, excuse the bare belly. ;) My friend said I actually look thinner. I lost weight in the first trimester but put most of it back on now, so I'm at about 284. Way too close to 300 for my liking. :( I can't wait to get back under 200. 

16+3!
 



Attached Files:







16plus3bare.jpg
File size: 62.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## donnarobinson

19 week bump! 
Lovely bumps ladies x
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20131003-00852.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## PandaMao

So when did you ladies start to feel like you looked pregnant and not just looking fatter? I know it's still early for me to get a baby bump, but my belly has definitely gotten bigger. I haven't gained any weight at all and I certainly don't look pregnant.


----------



## tryn4

I think I started to really show a "bump" at 4 months. from 12 to 16 weeks I put on 5 pounds and I guess that went to a high bump. The rest of my stomach looks pretty much as fatty as it used to but under my boobs is a real bump!


----------



## medic9114fun

Hi ladies. I'm having one of those nights... On top I made the mistake of getting on the scale and now having a weight meltdown shall we say :( 
I started at 196 when we got the positve and today at almost 22 weeks I'm now 210! I've gained 3 pound in a week!!! I'm a little worried and concerned by this sudden rapid increase... Is this normal for second tri/ where I am? 

Help :(


----------



## lovelymiss

Weight fluctuates daily. It's water weight. It depends on how much you've had to drink or eat. When you last showered. Weighing yourself at night can have a 2-5lb difference from morning depending on a bunch of factors. Don't stress, lady! Especially during pregnancy. You are gaining weight for baby. I am TERRIFIED of gaining a lot, so I get it. I need to remind myself of the same things!!

:hug:


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

Had my 1st midwife visit today. Was a bit worried they'd go on and on about my BMI (36) but she hardly said anything just that I'd have to take asparin from 12 weeks to prevent blood clots.


----------



## Melly Belly

Wannabe Mommy said:


> Had my 1st midwife visit today. Was a bit worried they'd go on and on about my BMI (36) but she hardly said anything just that I'd have to take asparin from 12 weeks to prevent blood clots.

My doctors specifically told me that aspirin and NSAIDs are a no-no during pregnancy...maybe i misunderstood, but im pretty sure they said just tylenol is safe..


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

Its a really low dose aspirin that I need to take from 12 weeks on. In our bit of the UK it is standard practice for anyone with a BMI over 35 as you are more at risk of blood clots and the aspirin slightly thins your blood. Checked with pharmacist and GP after my appt with the MW (call me paranoid :D) and they both said it's normal.


----------



## ltrip84

I have read that baby aspirin is often used if there is a chance of blood clots and should be safe during pregnancy-but ONLY if approved by a doctor.


----------



## donnarobinson

I'm team :blue: x


----------



## Mummafrog

Hellooo beautiful ladies! 
I have spent a while scanning your stories on this amazing forum :) Congratulations on your amazing scans and gorgeous bumps and staying healthy for your bubbas.
I'm very early in pregnancy, only 6 weeks +3, I'm 5"6' and not sure of exact weight but wear UK sizes 20-22. 
I'm having the usual fears plus size newly pregnant women seem to have; that their weight will be the focus of their appointments and that their baby might be affected.. but I am doing my best to put those thoughts from my mind and just do what I can in the situation I am in! 
Your stories are a comfort and I adore seeing your bumps, more pictures pleeaase! <3 I can't wait to have a bump, I hope it doesn't take too much longer because of my weight, by the looks of your pictures it might not! hehe.

Lots of love and light to you all, I know it's rough sometimes, but us curvy ladies shine in a different way and our partners adore our softness :) xx


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Welcome and congratulations Mummafrog!! :) Glad to have you here!

I had a routine appointment yesterday and was thrilled to have fantastic blood pressure, baby measuring RIGHT on and only gained 1 more pound. I lost 8 at the beginning and am up 11 or 12 now. Rolling right along. I do think I have a lot more hip pain this time around, probably worse because of the extra weight.

I hope everyone is doing well! <3


----------



## tryn4

@mummafrog, thank you for those lovely words! Congrats & h & h 9 months to you! Wishing you all the blessings in the world!

@kellie-doing so well! I'm soooo scared of my bp reading. My routine appt is next week. 

Afm, doing well aside from aches n pains. Going for a repeat anatomy scan tmrw morning. Oh & for those who don't know I'm getting a pink bundle & her name is Kaliyah Danielle. Hope everyones coming along well! x


----------



## lovelymiss

Glad everything is going well ladies! Welcome mummafrog and CONGRATS!

Tryn, if you don't mind me asking, why the repeat? Is everything okay with your baby girl?? Hope all is well!

So far my blood pressure has been perfect. I've been better about eating more fruits & veggies and less junk. I've gained back the 6-8 pounds I lost in first trimester, so I am back to my starting pregnancy weight. We'll see if I've gained at the next appointment at the end of this month. I have my anatomy/anomaly scan on Monday. We had an early gender scan and gender reveal. He's definitely a little boy!! Leo Peter. I've been feeling him move a bit which is great! 

Here's my 18 week bump pic! It's growing but I still just look like I'm gaining weight. People who know that I'm pregnant can notice my growing belly (and I sure do!) but strangers can't tell yet. Not obviously pregnant yet, but that's okay!
 



Attached Files:







18weeks.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Good luck with the scan Aesha! 

Cute bump lovely! It will be a more defined BABY bump soon! Congrats on your little boy. :)

We're having a girl, Jenessa Kaye.


----------



## tryn4

Lovely-the first one she was not cooperating, then they thought there was a problem with her heart, sent us over to the sick kids hospital for a fetal echocardiogram. But they didn't see a thing wrong with her heart. I personally think I had the anatomy scan too early, they needed her to grow a little to really see her properly. She also tends to move so much under the ultrasound its hard to get the right views. She's a diva LOL. Bump looking great btw. I haven't weighed in yet (that's next week) 

@kellie thanks we are on our way now..will update later :)


----------



## lovelymiss

Lol! Sounds like she IS quite the diva. Hope all went well!


----------



## tryn4

Well little miss diva again didn't cooperate. She loves hiding from the paparazzi. But they did see her enough to know she is growing perfectly. Right on schedule. Thank god. I guess she just wants to make her grand appearance on her own time.


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Here's my latest bump! Sorry for those who have to see it more than once from multiple groups. LOL! Actually I think it's only Iesha. . .LOL! :wacko:

23 + 2. . .please ignore the unmade bed, as I am trying to get comfortable in it most of the day and our mess. 7 weeks is a long time to be in a hotel and we have a lot of junk. :) My exercise ball has been AMAZING help for my hip pain at least. Oh and I didn't put make up on for you guys either. HAHA
 



Attached Files:







23 weeks.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Mummafrog

Wow, what a gorgeous bump! I can't wait for mine, I think I'll start to show and feel kicks around christmas, which will be magic :')

You look beautiful, for 23 weeks I can't believe how defined and high your bump is, I hope I look like that :D


----------



## tryn4

Yea Kellie I am so jealous of the awsomeness of your bump LOL! It's bee-uuuuu-tee ful!


----------



## emmajane

Hi Ladies, 

When did you strart to feel movements? This is my third and people are already asking me if I'm feeling anything - and I'm not. Is this normal?


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

I started feeling flutters here and there around 16-17 weeks but have an anterior placenta and am just starting to feel real movements regularly at 23+.


----------



## emmajane

Whitesoxfan41 said:


> I started feeling flutters here and there around 16-17 weeks but have an anterior placenta and am just starting to feel real movements regularly at 23+.

Oh thank you - that's reassuring.


----------



## noodles13

Hello ladies im 8+1 today I was 19 stone last Christmas lost almost 4 stone by summer and since then ive gone back up a bit I am 5ft 10 my bmi is 32.5 ive always been a chubster ive got two daughters already the only thing I hate and dread is having the scans and getting my jelly belly out and having it squished about by the thin sonographer hahaha


----------



## tryn4

As far as movements, I only started feeling them last couple weeks. I don't have anterior placenta so there is no excuse lol...I actually feel like I'm JUST starting to feel the real deal in the past few days as Kellie said and I'm coming up on 23 weeks.


----------



## medic9114fun

21 weeks to 23 weeks. 

Up 15 pounds to 211. Depending on the day lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## tryn4

Looking really good. Your bump is small! I think mine & Kellie (whitesox) our bumps are way bigger and I'm a week behind u guys LOL. Very lovely looking!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Did you all just see her throw me and my bump under the bus?!! HAHAHA! :D 

Your bump is ADORABLE and yes, very small compared to my large self. Looking great!!!


----------



## tryn4

Dwl @ Kellie!!! I sure did! But I threw myself in it as well! Your bump is magnificent! I'm jealous.


----------



## chazzmatazz

yay were having a boy!


----------



## Mummafrog

Wow, how amazing to know, congratulations on your little man!! <3


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Congratulations! Happy "V" day as well! :)


----------



## lovelymiss

Congrats on a boy!

How is everyone doing? We had our anomaly scan on the 21st. He's still a boy! Everything looks good, but they couldn't get his heart. He was stubborn, laying on his belly. We go back later this month.

I am looking into a birthing center but the receptionist could not tell me if obesity was considered an "at risk" factor or not. They'll only deliver for "low risk" women. I know every center is different, usually depending on law and policy. Going to an open house in a couple of weeks. Any of you ladies have experience? My BMI is morbidly obese so I'm not hopeful, but we'll see. Everything else has been great. Perfect blood pressure and no weight gain!

I feel like my bump finally rounded out, too!! Taken a few days ago at 20+5.
 



Attached Files:







21weeks.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Mummafrog

Just wanted to say you're looking beautiful, I can't wait to have a bump, yours is so cutey! And I'm really hoping to look into alternative birth options too if my BMI turns out to be my only complication by the end, but I have no experience to share with you as of yet, I'm very early :) All I can say is push for what you want, it's the womans choice. xx


----------



## tryn4

Bump looking great! 
I guess bmi is an issue depending on location. For all 5 of my pregnancies that has never been measured, I know mine is 40 + but they have never made my weight a problem. In fact I don't even gain that much weight during pregnancy, and I usually weigh less after giving birth than pre pregnancy and I eat WHATEVER I want. Go figure!


----------



## lovelymiss

Thanks, ladies! I am lovin' the bump. 

My BMI is about 50. Insane. Higher than it's ever been. My OB doesn't seem to have an issue with my weight (she never even calculated my BMI) and is purely focused on my blood pressure and weight gain, like with any patient. Still, many birth centers won't let obese women give birth because they feel it is "high risk" so they need to be monitored in a hospital. I know many of my friends in other states have been shot down simply due to their BMI. The center is not opening until later this month, so the receptionist did not know their policies. I am hoping to find out at the open house in a few weeks. I also have an individual consultation set up for the end of this month.


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Great bump! My OB never calculated my BMI either and has not even said I'm high risk and I'm 42 and overweight. I hope you're able to go where you would like!


----------



## donnarobinson

Hope ur all well girls 
24 weeks thursday :)
Here's my 23+5 bump x
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20131105-01004.jpg
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

You look great Donna! I haven't taken a pic in 3 weeks. . .need to get on that. 26 weeks today for me. Whew!


----------



## lovelymiss

Donna your bump is so defined! Love it. 

Anyway, it's a no-go at the birthing center. My BMI puts me automatically "at risk." Boo. :(


----------



## tryn4

Sorry to hear that lovelym

Donna great bump! I need to take bump shots too @ Kellie!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

HUGS LovelyM! I'm sorry you can't do the birthing center!


----------



## FarmersWife5

Hey ladies!! This is my first time posting here!
Just wondering about your weight gain during your pregnancy..
I was worried that since I am already considered obese.. BMI of 39. That I would put the pounds like crazy! However I haven't.... My 2nd appointment, I had lost 7 lbs.. then the 3rd appointment I gained .8 of a lb back.. I just had another appointment yesterday and was told I lost another pound!

I mean I don't get much to gain anyways, just worried I should be gaining something! I don't watch what I eat or anything.. Just found it interesting..

How has weight gain been for you ladies?


----------



## ltrip84

Farmerswife-My bmi is considered obese and I have lost 2 lbs so far. My doctor asked me if im eating okay but didn't seem too concerned.


----------



## Kyten1978

I don't think mine is caused by my bmi because my Mom and Grandmother both lost weight while pregnant and the were not overweight. But I have lost 13 lbs so far and with my son I lost a total of 80 lbs by the time he was born. If your doctor isn't worried don't worry about it. Some women just lose while pregnant. Maybe our bodies go into overdrive. :haha:


----------



## lovelymiss

My BMI is significantly high (50), and I've broke even. I lost weight the first trimester and I'm right around my prepregnancy weight now at 21 weeks. My doctor is happy about that and would not have been concerned if I continued to lose. As long as you are eating regularly, drinking water, getting your vitamins in... you and baby are probably fine! Don't worry too much at all hun. Congrats on the pregnancy! Enjoy it. <3


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

I'm not exactly sure what my BMI is but I started at 216 (I'm 5'7"), I lost about 8 lbs, gained that back and now I'm around 220 or so. It's been nearly a month since I've been weighed though. I go in on Monday so we'll see. According to my doctors office I had gained 8-9 lbs by 23 weeks and they said I was fine.

Did a bump yesterday. . .sorry for the "angry" look?! I was probably concentrating on hiding my double chin with the right angle. I hate pictures! 26 weeks even. . .
 



Attached Files:







26 weeks.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## tryn4

Kellie! That bump is taking life! In other news the rest of you is looking REAL skinny! Lol just love it! I'm gonna take a pic tonight if I have the energy.


----------



## Rosegrave

I've been trying *very* hard not to care and I not only don't own a scale (they all went with my attempt to overcome disordered eating habits), but I ignore the scales at the monthly appointments. But, it's hard not to care when your doctor tells you that at the rate you're going, you'll be too fat to deliver any way but C-section, "because that's the only way overweight women like yourself can deliver". Also that "heavy women like you just tend to be uncomfortable post-partum". Crap like that kicks up those old voices that whisper at you to stop eating, your body can take care of the baby like it's meant to, just don't eat. My hubby actually got pretty mad at the doctor (since he's been a major factor in helping me with my eating problems) and he's been keen to the fact that I've spent my days since the appointment fat-shaming myself and self-hating (almost to the point of resurrecting self-injurious behavior) because the doctor said the words I've been happily ignoring for almost six months now. My hubby loves me for far more than my dress size (and thank God he loves more weight on my bones than less), has thoroughly enjoyed watching our son grow, and keeps telling me I'm beautiful no matter what. I trust him, but sometimes it's nice to hear a stranger echo the sentiment that you're beautiful no matter what.


----------



## Kyten1978

Rosegrave said:


> I've been trying *very* hard not to care and I not only don't own a scale (they all went with my attempt to overcome disordered eating habits), but I ignore the scales at the monthly appointments. But, it's hard not to care when your doctor tells you that at the rate you're going, you'll be too fat to deliver any way but C-section, "because that's the only way overweight women like yourself can deliver". Also that "heavy women like you just tend to be uncomfortable post-partum". Crap like that kicks up those old voices that whisper at you to stop eating, your body can take care of the baby like it's meant to, just don't eat. My hubby actually got pretty mad at the doctor (since he's been a major factor in helping me with my eating problems) and he's been keen to the fact that I've spent my days since the appointment fat-shaming myself and self-hating (almost to the point of resurrecting self-injurious behavior) because the doctor said the words I've been happily ignoring for almost six months now. My hubby loves me for far more than my dress size (and thank God he loves more weight on my bones than less), has thoroughly enjoyed watching our son grow, and keeps telling me I'm beautiful no matter what. I trust him, but sometimes it's nice to hear a stranger echo the sentiment that you're beautiful no matter what.

Hun, I would not see that doctor again if that is possible. There is no call what-so-ever for a medical professional to make a pregnant woman feel that way. Especially since you already struggle with self-image and eating issues.
Besides that rant, I will tell you that you are beautiful and special exactly the way you are. We should not be made to feel bad just because we don't all fit into a mold of the "average" size. Your husband is the person who knows and loves you just as you are so his opinion should overrate any "doctor" who can't see past his BMI chart to realize not everyone is built the same. You are unique, your body is unique and you are bringing a special, unique, wonderful child into the world. :hugs: Blessed be.


----------



## tryn4

Rosegrave said:


> I've been trying *very* hard not to care and I not only don't own a scale (they all went with my attempt to overcome disordered eating habits), but I ignore the scales at the monthly appointments. But, it's hard not to care when your doctor tells you that at the rate you're going, you'll be too fat to deliver any way but C-section, "because that's the only way overweight women like yourself can deliver". Also that "heavy women like you just tend to be uncomfortable post-partum". Crap like that kicks up those old voices that whisper at you to stop eating, your body can take care of the baby like it's meant to, just don't eat. My hubby actually got pretty mad at the doctor (since he's been a major factor in helping me with my eating problems) and he's been keen to the fact that I've spent my days since the appointment fat-shaming myself and self-hating (almost to the point of resurrecting self-injurious behavior) because the doctor said the words I've been happily ignoring for almost six months now. My hubby loves me for far more than my dress size (and thank God he loves more weight on my bones than less), has thoroughly enjoyed watching our son grow, and keeps telling me I'm beautiful no matter what. I trust him, but sometimes it's nice to hear a stranger echo the sentiment that you're beautiful no matter what.

I am so sorry you have gone thru that kind of verbal abuse. He should have his licence taken away. I am 287 lbs, size 20-22 with a bmi of 46 and I have had 4 very healthy vag deliveries, I plan on having the same for my 5th in February. I was up and doing laundry, and shopping etc within 48 hours with no difficulty whatsoever. I am not ashamed of my size and neither should you be no matter how big or small you are. My husband would have lost his mind if he ever heard anyone much less a medical professional feel that way, AND that would only be second to the piece of cussing I would have laced on that doc. I know it is very difficult dealing with eating disorders, and self esteem, I myself havent really been affected but I just wanted to let you know that you are PERFECT. Please dont ever let anyone convince you otherwise. You make sure to eat and feed that baby and yourself, and continue blocking out the nonsense. You have a lovely man who adores you, and are a great mum. BIG :hugs: to you!


----------



## Mummafrog

Rose sweetie, I just wanted to say what that unprofessional egit said to you is horrendous, if you told a good midwife about that I think they would trip over! :dohh: That person's words probably stem from their own issues that have nothing to do with you or they literally just have no idea about women and how we birth. In other countries where ladies are naturally larger they birth their babies just fine every day. Can I ask if you're in England? In the NHS here they worry about BMI because of potentially having to lift or move women if there is a problem and they are scared they won't be able to do that. It's all about protecting themselves against being sued and has very little to do with the slightly increased risks (which are much more to do with lifestyle and have no basis for the individual).
As a student midwife and mother-to-be I have every faith in your ability to birth your baby and you will be beautiful doing so! 
If you can't get the doctors ridiculous notions out of the back of your mind, I would get a second opinion and it might bring comfort :hugs:

Wanted to add, I want to see more bump pictures of you beautiful round ladies pwease! I can't wait to start showing xx


----------



## halullat

I haven't really said much on this board, but just wanted to say to Rose that I have had similar issues in this pregnancy with having my eating disorder triggered, I was so scared to eat as I thought every calorie I ate was hurting my baby and it broke my heart, I luckily - like you - have a lovely husband who tried to persuade me to look after myself, I found it nearly impossible until I spoke to a lovely midwife over the phone, I would recommend talking to someone like a midwife as she really helped me to feel somewhat better.

I still feel really scared about everything but if you ever want to pm me to chat then please feel free to as I know how horrible it is to be having those thoughts xx


----------



## lovelymiss

Rose, that is awful and so uncalled for. I'd be calling into the head of the department or something to make a complaint! That is not true at all. Plenty of bigger mamas have very normal vaginal deliveries. For your doc to try to "scare" you like that is unprofessional to say the least. *hugs* You are beautiful and a wonderful mama. You've obviously been through a lot and have come so far. Chin up. You have wonderful support on these boards, and also in your husband. Wishing you all of the best!!


----------



## chazzmatazz

I thought I would share with you my current view lol! Feeling huge!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Kyten1978

I hate pictures. But here is my pic 26 weeks today.
 



Attached Files:







2013-11-08_15-26-37_93.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 19


----------



## tryn4

Chazz & kyten great bumps. I will post some pics this weekend. X


----------



## Avas_mum

I have not posted on here in a while....lovely bump photos ladies, I may even load one myself!

Rose that is awful how you were treated...I just wanted to say that I had a bad experience with my midwife. I have a BMI of 31 and it felt like everytime I would go and visit her for a checkup I was attending a Jenny Craig weigh in and meeting. All she would go on about was my diet and what I was eating . I have always been on the bigger side but I live a healthy lifestyle and exercise and had no complications with my DD when she was born. The last appointment I had with her I had enough, I was not excited to go to my midwife and it was affecting the happy experience I should have been having with my pregnancy, the baby was only talked about for all of 2 minutes when we checked the heartbeat and that was it.

Sorry for the rant but long story short I have called her and bluntly explained to her why I was changing midwives. I have not looked back, I had my first appointment with the new MW and she is lovely and also a plus size lady herself. I really hope you do not have to be treated like that again it is totally uncalled for.


----------



## tryn4

as promised here are my very VERY informal bump pics lol...excuse the house clothes and uncombed hair! 25+5
 



Attached Files:







bellynov.jpg
File size: 3.3 KB
Views: 55









bellynov2.jpg
File size: 5.6 KB
Views: 56









ieshnov.jpg
File size: 2.7 KB
Views: 58


----------



## lovelymiss

tryn: Cute! I love your top haha. Great bump.

Avas: Ugh! That would drive me bonkers. I'd probably change providers tbh, but that's just me. Hope it gets better, hun.


----------



## fxforbabyb

Hi Ladies

So happy to have found this thread!!!
I am 14 weeks pregnant with my first and plus size, so far so good lol
Just have a couple of questions for you ladies that are farther ahead than me.

when did you start to show?
what week did you start to feel movement?


----------



## Melly Belly

fxforbabyb said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> So happy to have found this thread!!!
> I am 14 weeks pregnant with my first and plus size, so far so good lol
> Just have a couple of questions for you ladies that are farther ahead than me.
> 
> when did you start to show?
> what week did you start to feel movement?

I am just now starting to show (about 17 weeks, im 18+2 currently ) though it isnt blataly obvious yet, i can still wear my normal jeans, just not buttoned as they are uncomfortable...and i felt some flutters around 15 weeks, just now starting to feel them more often and a few kicks, maybe punches here and there :haha:


----------



## Zooy

Can I join you ladies? I'm 11+4 weeks and weighing in at 275. Luckily I haven't gained yet, I lost 21 lbs in my first tri before I realized I was pregnant/


----------



## tryn4

Welcome ladies!

I myself did not start feeling proper movement until 19 weeks. Anything before that I chalk up to gas. This is my 5th, and women who have had a lot of kids tend to show bigger (like a false showing) so about 14 weeks I started getting a bump, defined by 16 or 17 weeks, and now its blown up lol.


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Welcome ladies! I started showing fairly early, I think just because of my build. My already chunky tummy just got harder and took a nice shape. LOL! I have an anterior placenta though and didn't feel proper movement until 22-23 weeks or so. . .


----------



## Zooy

With my son, you couldn't really tell I was pregnant until about 24 weeks, this time I already have a bump. I can't suck it in anymore lol


----------



## emmajane

Deleted


----------



## emmajane

Duplicate post


----------



## donnarobinson

Hope ur all ok girls.. 

Nearly at double digits 4 me going so quick. I don't feel like I've gained much weight apart from my huge bump. I'm not weighing my self tho . X


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Doing okay here. . .I've gained about 10lbs over my starting weight. I'm fairly uncomfortable already so not totally looking forward to being even bigger.


----------



## tryn4

donnarobinson said:


> Hope ur all ok girls..
> 
> Nearly at double digits 4 me going so quick. I don't feel like I've gained much weight apart from my huge bump. I'm not weighing my self tho . X

Doesn't your doc do a weigh in every month? That's the only way I monitor my weight. Its part of everyone prenatal care here.

I am interested to see my weight gain, I get checked on the 27th


----------



## lovelymiss

Winter coats! Ideas?

I am kicking myself. I found ONE plus size maternity coat in my internet searches but decided to hold off in case I found another. Well, now they've sold out off everything but size 16. I need a 22/24 in maternity. Nothing exists. 

Any ideas?

I could go up to a 26/28 in regular, but I don't want to feel frumpy all winter. They really need to step up their game in plus size maternity clothes!! Being over a size 18/20 makes maternity shopping near impossible!!


----------



## tryn4

My coat from last winter fits. Its a 3x from babyphat. Depending on the kind of coat u want, check out the outerwear on www.drjays.com There are some nice ones. I'm sure they would fit. U just have to go to the more modern plus size places, then u don't have to worry about frump. Try torrid, or forever 21?


----------



## lovelymiss

tryn4 said:


> My coat from last winter fits. Its a 3x from babyphat. Depending on the kind of coat u want, check out the outerwear on www.drjays.com There are some nice ones. I'm sure they would fit. U just have to go to the more modern plus size places, then u don't have to worry about frump. Try torrid, or forever 21?

My issue with frump is if I go up sizes instead of doing maternity it's going to be baggy everywhere, and therefore frumpy. I can find cute plus sized jackets no problem... I just hate swimming in them! 

Checking out DrJays now, thanks!


----------



## tryn4

Gotcha! I agree, but check those out maybe you will find something!


----------



## Zooy

I got my coat back from my dad from when I was 310 lbs. It's huge now but I figure that come February it will still be big just not in the middle. I love it and was so sad I gave it away in the first place. Mind you my dad was not happy that he had to replace it and almost had a heart attack when he went to buy a Columbia jacket and saw the price.


----------



## ltrip84

Even thought I don't need maternity clothing quite yet, when my mom came to visit yesterday, we decided to look for some maternity clothes for when I need them. I didn't want to be stuck with nothing to wear. Can you believe that not one store in my area sells maternity clothing?! I was able to buy an oversized cardigan that is long in the front from the plus size section that should work later. I guess I will have to make a road trip to find some clothes or try ordering online.:shrug:


----------



## Melly Belly

ltrip84 said:


> Even thought I don't need maternity clothing quite yet, when my mom came to visit yesterday, we decided to look for some maternity clothes for when I need them. I didn't want to be stuck with nothing to wear. Can you believe that not one store in my area sells maternity clothing?! I was able to buy an oversized cardigan that is long in the front from the plus size section that should work later. I guess I will have to make a road trip to find some clothes or try ordering online.:shrug:

What part of Ohio do you live in? I know that walmart, kmart and Meijer used to sell it, but stopped, i think Kohls still sells it, as well as Target, but mostly only to XXL (which alot of times is tiiiiny and not bigger than a 12-14 in comparison)...i know JC penney does i think (their outlet carries Duo) My biggest issue is i cant find a decent pair of jeans for less than 40 to 50 bucks (at motherhood)..since i should be starting working from home in the next few weeks ive been stocking on pajama pants that will be comfy and still decent looking, but heck, i cant even hardly find a pair of yoga/exercise pants to wear around the house lately...


----------



## Kyten1978

So it is not just my area, good to know. I have been really upset because other than a Target there are no stores within 45 min drive of me that sell maternity clothes at all. The closest Motherhood is 45 minutes away if traffic is ok. I do not like ordering clothes online because only certain cuts look good on my frame because I am shorter than average and wide shoulders with no hips to speak of. I also can wear a wide range of sizes depending on how it is cut from large all the way up to xxxlarge. If I order online I can't tell if it truely will fit or if I will have the hassel of having to return it.

Sorry small rant. My DH has been hearing about it for months.:haha:


----------



## ltrip84

Melly Belly said:


> ltrip84 said:
> 
> 
> Even thought I don't need maternity clothing quite yet, when my mom came to visit yesterday, we decided to look for some maternity clothes for when I need them. I didn't want to be stuck with nothing to wear. Can you believe that not one store in my area sells maternity clothing?! I was able to buy an oversized cardigan that is long in the front from the plus size section that should work later. I guess I will have to make a road trip to find some clothes or try ordering online.:shrug:
> 
> What part of Ohio do you live in? I know that walmart, kmart and Meijer used to sell it, but stopped, i think Kohls still sells it, as well as Target, but mostly only to XXL (which alot of times is tiiiiny and not bigger than a 12-14 in comparison)...i know JC penney does i think (their outlet carries Duo) My biggest issue is i cant find a decent pair of jeans for less than 40 to 50 bucks (at motherhood)..since i should be starting working from home in the next few weeks ive been stocking on pajama pants that will be comfy and still decent looking, but heck, i cant even hardly find a pair of yoga/exercise pants to wear around the house lately...Click to expand...


I live in southern ohio (across the river from KY) We checked Wal-Mart and KMart and neither one of them had ANY maternity clothes. We also checked Catos and Goodies. There are not any JCPenny, Target, or Kohls closeby, but I am going to check them out when I go to the mall (one is 40 minutes away, the other about an hour). There aren't any Meijers in this area that I am aware of. I am looking for around a XXL, depending on how the sizes run. I wear a size 20 normally. 

I have been also looking for some stretchy/comfy yoga type pants. I plan to buy a couple more pairs of Danskin yoga type pants at Walmart. They run up to a 2x I believe. The 1x are wearable now, but they are a little fitted. The 2x pair I currently have are a tad loose so I am going to buy a couple more pair in 2x to give me room to grow.


----------



## ltrip84

Kyten1978 said:


> So it is not just my area, good to know. I have been really upset because other than a Target there are no stores within 45 min drive of me that sell maternity clothes at all. The closest Motherhood is 45 minutes away if traffic is ok. I do not like ordering clothes online because only certain cuts look good on my frame because I am shorter than average and wide shoulders with no hips to speak of. I also can wear a wide range of sizes depending on how it is cut from large all the way up to xxxlarge. If I order online I can't tell if it truely will fit or if I will have the hassel of having to return it.
> 
> Sorry small rant. My DH has been hearing about it for months.:haha:


I know what you mean. I wish women's sizes were as easy to determine as mens. Some things run really small and some really large. You never know what will fit and what won't. I prefer to try my clothes on too and not have to worry about returns, but sometimes we might not have a choice. :shrug:


----------



## tryn4

I'm sorry u guys have such difficulty with clothes! I need to count my blessings, this is my fifth pregnancy and I have never purchased maternity clothes. Most of my clothes fit generally up til my 3rd trimester. Some of my jeans dont fit at waist, but I just switch to leggings or jeggings where the waist is less restrictive. I have bought a couple things that I went a size up (like from a 2x to a 3x) specfically for right now, and they are slightly looser in leg but not too bad. As far as tops. Old Navy xxl is huge so instead of xl I justbuy sweaters, tops etc there. I find there sizes really generous, that even though without being pregnant I am not into the plus section yet. Maybe for jeans I guess but I dont buy jeans there. I do not plan on purchasing any mat clothes at all.


----------



## lovelymiss

Old Navy carries up to XXL in pants & tops, which is about an 18/20. I just ordered some of their maternity tops (I went up to a 3x in regular tops, but I am tired of wearing baggy stuff all the time). I wish I could fit into their pants, though. :( They're just too small. I could buy hundreds of tops no problem, but I have the hardest time with pants. I am normally a 24, but being pregnant I can't even find underwear that fit. :( Even when I was a 12/14 I was wearing 18/20 underwear... awkward!


----------



## tryn4

How tall are you lovely miss, cuz I know u have told me this before, but your picture you look smaller than you describe. I know how big I am, and I'm like close to 290 lbs and I can find underwear LOL! Fruit of the loom, hanes those ones I'm a sz 10 and these are always available in Walmart. Sexy ones I buy online from lane Bryant the cacique line in 18/20 are plenty big (oh how I wished I lived in the states! For the shopping) and I'm 100% sure my booty is a million times bigger (its like bigger than everyones) and I have wide hips, fat arms, broad shoulders, but 3x in old navy would be to my knees or way to big. In fact old navy yoga pants I could even do a L or Xl because they would be too baggy. Is it different in America?


----------



## lovelymiss

No, sizes are pretty much the same here.

I think my issue is I am short. I'm only 5'3". I was wearing L/XL in pants from Old Navy when I was in 12/14 at 165lbs. Couldn't get them over my thighs at this point. Well, maybe the XLs, but they are too tight. I have quite the belly, hips, thighs and butt! 

I bought a pack of size 13!!! from Walmart and they are too tight on the belly. =/ Pre-pregnancy I could get away with a 10, but mostly stuck to 3X from stores like Dots and Debs, then 2X from Lane Bryant. I ordered some 4X undies from Torrid- hoping for the best!


----------



## tryn4

Well I just have to say u photograph beautifully LOL cuz I would NEVER GUESS your size. I have some sz 11 undies someone bought me when I was in the hospital 7 years ago for a short stay due to reaction to birth control, and they are like big shorts. Torrid 4x should be quite comfy, torrid is also very generous in sizing.


----------



## ltrip84

Can you see it yet? I kind of doubt it. My OH and I can tell, but no one else so far. You probably can't tell because of the shirt. I should have taken picks with a tank on.
 



Attached Files:







7wks.JPG
File size: 12.2 KB
Views: 1









9wks.JPG
File size: 38.7 KB
Views: 1









12 weeks.JPG
File size: 10.4 KB
Views: 1









16 weeks.JPG
File size: 10.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## lovelymiss

I see the bump growing, but the shirt hides the roundness of it. Definitely take a pic with a tighter top! 

Bigger mamas, when did you start to feel baby from the outside? I know it takes longe due to the extra fat & whatnot. I feel him quite a bit on the inside now, which is great, but can't wait for DH to feel him.


----------



## Mummafrog

Really interested in your question, lovelymiss :) Also good luck with the clothes issues, it's very difficult, hope you find some nice stuff soon.

Hope all of your pregnancies are still progressing nicely, I'm at the twelve week mark at the weekend :D


----------



## Zooy

Had my first GD test today. Had to take my 2 year old who did great till the last 15 min! I hope I don't have to do many more of these. I know I'll have at least one more as I'm only 12 weeks.


----------



## tryn4

ltrip, yea in a tighter top you might see it!

Mummaf-congrats on your milestone!

Zooy-are you diabetic, is that why they would test so early? I dont usually get tested until 27-29 weeks, actually my GD test is next week wednesday, I will be 28 weeks. I generally only do 1 test. 

Lovelym- My husband can feel them even lightly probably since about 23 weeks. He puts his hand on where I am feeling them and if i press on his hand a bit he will feel them. Unfortunatly she really moves around low where I carry alot of fat, not up top where it is very tight. So it's probably harder for him to feel. I feel her like crazy now though, althought not hard, just a lot of movement.


----------



## chathamlady

Had to work up the courage but here is my 32 week bump
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20131119_123849 (305x400).jpg
File size: 52.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Melly Belly

Zooy said:


> Had my first GD test today. Had to take my 2 year old who did great till the last 15 min! I hope I don't have to do many more of these. I know I'll have at least one more as I'm only 12 weeks.

They had me do my 1 hour test early too (they wanted it before 20 weeks) because of my weight, etc. My ob wasnt worried that it would come back abnormal, and she was right...the worst part is sitting and waitinggggg...i hoarded all the magazines in the waiting room and read them all :blush:


----------



## lovelymiss

I've never heard of early GD tests just based on weight... I even hinted that I wanted one early and they wouldn't do it. That's so weird to me. Hope everything comes back normal, ladies!!

I'm 23 weeks now and try pushing down when I feel him, but I can never feel him. He's mostly been down low which is all flab. Hopefully he moves up soon!!


----------



## lovelymiss

chatham- BEAUTIFUL bump!!


----------



## tryn4

Yea I have never had or heard of an early test based on weight, and so far I have never had GD as yet! 

Chatham, you look beautiful luv!

LovelyM-Thats where my baby moves is low down, you will soon be able to feel the outside..I have lots of flabs there too lol!


----------



## Melly Belly

tryn4 said:


> Yea I have never had or heard of an early test based on weight, and so far I have never had GD as yet!
> 
> Chatham, you look beautiful luv!
> 
> LovelyM-Thats where my baby moves is low down, you will soon be able to feel the outside..I have lots of flabs there too lol!

Im not sure if it was the office i go to wanting it done early or what..but i had an apt yesterday and she said it was totally normal, better than normal in fact...but i do have to to do the 3 hr one still later...blehhhhh...ill be bringing a book and my tablet along for that one... :wacko:


----------



## lovelymiss

Melly Belly said:


> Im not sure if it was the office i go to wanting it done early or what..but i had an apt yesterday and she said it was totally normal, better than normal in fact...but i do have to to do the 3 hr one still later...blehhhhh...ill be bringing a book and my tablet along for that one... :wacko:

Hmmm. Odd. Glad it came back normal! But why on earth do you need to do the 3 hour if this one came back normal!? I could see having to do the same test again later in pregnancy like you normally would, but as far as I thought you only do the 3 hour if your shorter (1 or 2 hour) comes back with elevated levels...


----------



## Melly Belly

lovelymiss said:


> Melly Belly said:
> 
> 
> Im not sure if it was the office i go to wanting it done early or what..but i had an apt yesterday and she said it was totally normal, better than normal in fact...but i do have to to do the 3 hr one still later...blehhhhh...ill be bringing a book and my tablet along for that one... :wacko:
> 
> Hmmm. Odd. Glad it came back normal! But why on earth do you need to do the 3 hour if this one came back normal!? I could see having to do the same test again later in pregnancy like you normally would, but as far as I thought you only do the 3 hour if your shorter (1 or 2 hour) comes back with elevated levels...Click to expand...

No idea...i have another appointment before then, so ill ask, i didnt think to ask about it yesterday :dohh:


----------



## lovelymiss

I really do carry my weight well and photograph well! I think right now my weight is balancing, so I look thinner (minus the growing belly if that makes sense!). Then I wonder if I just take really good photos and I'm really fatter than I am imagine LOL. BUT you can only hide so much! 

Anyway, here's a comparison! I was probably slightly sucking in at 10 weeks, but I can't suck in now!


----------



## ltrip84

Looking good lovelymiss. There's no denying you're pregnant! :)


----------



## donnarobinson

Hope ur all ok girls. ! :) 
26 weeks 4 me 2moz x 
I've only got to have the gd test if I've stil got glucose in my wee at my next appointment cuz I had it in at 24 wekes x


----------



## tryn4

@ Melly belly- Hun I would start asking some questions, firstly in all my years having kids, plus all the women I know, I have never heard of a person having a GD test so early, reason being it really doesnt develop until later in pregnancy. Also, I have always had normal results, and never had to do the 3 hour. Lovely miss is right, you do not need a repeat if results are normal. The 3 hour test is ONLY for ppl who fail the first. But I think all this they are doing is pointless until well into your 2nd tri...very strange!

@ Donna hey girl! glad everything going well for you!

Lovely-you have me CONVINCED your size is in your head. There is no way your clothes are bigger than mine. Honestly. Here is a pic of me this morning, 27 +1
 



Attached Files:







kk3.jpg
File size: 12.2 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

OH lovely bumps ladies! :) I didn't start feeling babe on the outside until about 26 weeks, I do have an anterior placenta though. 

I have gestational diabetes but can't meet with the diabetic educator for a week and a half. I've cut sugar and bad carbs. I never had it with my other 3 pg's but I weighed much less and was much younger.


----------



## Zooy

tryn4 said:


> Zooy-are you diabetic, is that why they would test so early? I dont usually get tested until 27-29 weeks, actually my GD test is next week wednesday, I will be 28 weeks. I generally only do 1 test.
> .

I'm not diabetic, that's the dumb thing. I had a bad reaction to a slice of cake a few weeks back. Now it's probably because I cut out sugars lol but they were being precautionary.


----------



## ltrip84

Here's a pic in a tank. You can tell a lot more than in the other pics when I'm in a regular shirt.
 



Attached Files:







16w2d pic in tank.JPG
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## tryn4

Nice lil bump there!


----------



## magicwhisper

hello, i am 21 pregnant with my first

i am 5"1 and a stone overweight


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Cute bump! 

Welcome Magicwisper! I'm not sure what a stone is. LOL! Congratulations!


----------



## magicwhisper

according to google it is 6.3 kg :dohh:

due to my height i am meant to have a stupidly low weight so my bmi is 29


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

According to google as well (LOL) that's 14lbs here in the states. ;) Totally not that much weight, but I get being as short as you are there there's not a lot of places for it to go. I'm 5'7 and a 1/2" so it's easier to hide the extra. I think my BMI is 32 though, so I really have some work to do after this pregnancy.


----------



## magicwhisper

:haha: yeah me too :dohh:


----------



## tryn4

Umm both of u need a spanking...boohoo bmi 29 boohoo 32...LMAO... Stop it before you offend the real fatties with bmi over 40 ...u guys are PLUS SIZE wannabee..lane Bryant is rolling in her grave right now...


----------



## Zooy

My GD blood work was all fine! I knew it would be!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

tryn4 said:


> Umm both of u need a spanking...boohoo bmi 29 boohoo 32...LMAO... Stop it before you offend the real fatties with bmi over 40 ...u guys are PLUS SIZE wannabee..lane Bryant is rolling in her grave right now...


Oh kiss my 225lb belly! :headspin:

Congrats on the glucose results! :thumbup:


----------



## magicwhisper

:rofl:


----------



## PandaMao

Hi ladies. Been awhile since i posted in here. Hope everyone's doing well. I looked over the last few pages and there are some really cute bumps out there. Mine still just looks like I'm fat, but it's getting there. I kind off have more of a B shaped belly so I'm waiting for it to round out as baby moves up. I haven't taken any bump photos yet. We found out yesterday our baby is a girl and couldn't be happier. My bmi is 42, but so far, despite being overweight, everything seems to be going just fine.


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

So glad everything is going well Panda!!


----------



## tryn4

Hey panda! We having a girl too..my last girl was born in 1999! 

Zooy-glad to hear, but I still think its strange they would GD test so early!

Kellie bring it sista! I have a good 75 pounds on you....pffffft lightweight. When u become fat I'LL let u know.. :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## magicwhisper

zomg there is 2 zoeys .... i will get confused :haha:


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

tryn4 said:


> Hey panda! We having a girl too..my last girl was born in 1999!
> 
> 
> Kellie bring it sista! I have a good 75 pounds on you....pffffft lightweight. When u become fat I'LL let u know.. :rofl: :rofl:

I have a Feb 99 baby (my youngest!) 

:brat::tease:


----------



## Zooy

CAn't wait for the exhaustion to end. Feels like it's been going on forever this time.


----------



## ltrip84

I know there was discussion before about finding maternity clothes. I went to the mall this past weekend (it's a pretty big mall) and was only able to find one store with plus size maternity clothes and they only had 2 racks. Out of those two racks, I was able to get 4 pairs of pants and 8 shirts!:happydance: Unfortunately, Old Navy, JCPenny, Kohl's, or Macy's didn't have plus size maternity in the store. Macy's had a "Motherhood maternity" section, but no plus size. So, for those of you looking that have a Sears near you, that would be a good place to check!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

That's a great find to get 4 pants and 8 shirts in one swoop! :) I'm going to have to find out if we have a Sears at our mall (We haven't lived here long! LOL). I'm getting to that point that I only have 10 or so weeks left, am sick of what I have but don't want to spend much on something to wear for a short time. A lot of what I bought can be worn after as well and doesn't look blatantly maternity, although I don't think I'd want the shirts clinging to my belly after the baby has exited. ;)


----------



## ltrip84

Whitesoxfan41 said:


> That's a great find to get 4 pants and 8 shirts in one swoop! :) I'm going to have to find out if we have a Sears at our mall (We haven't lived here long! LOL). I'm getting to that point that I only have 10 or so weeks left, am sick of what I have but don't want to spend much on something to wear for a short time. A lot of what I bought can be worn after as well and doesn't look blatantly maternity, although I don't think I'd want the shirts clinging to my belly after the baby has exited. ;)


I plan to order a few from old navy online. They have free returns and right now they have an online discount of at least 30% if you enter "EARLYGIFT" as a promo code. Free shipping if it's over $50. I am able to buy 5 shirts for a tad over $50, so that's not bad at all!

I was able to get all 12 items at SEARS for about $240.


----------



## lovelymiss

Sears had nothing that fit me, but I had some luck w/ Old Navy online. I ordered a jersey dress, 3 long sleeve shirts, 2 tanks and 1 waffle sweater-type top, for $53. More than I like to spend, but not a bad deal!! I got all XXL, but the waffle-knit top is a bit big in the belly still. Everything else fits perfectly and is so comfy! Definitely recommend their long sleeve tops for winter. I got them for about $10-12 each (then had 35% off). They hold shape well!!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

I've heard good things about Old Navy maternity. . .my winter coat I found at a resale shop is old Navy XXL, just a wool, swing type coat with one toggle. It's roomy and comfy.


----------



## tryn4

Old navy definatly a staple. I was in there the other day, got some long sleeve tees for $6...just xxl not maternity or plus, which they only sell online in Canada anyway. I doubt I will ever bother to buy mat clothes. I will just wear regular until my belly is catching a breeze :rofl:


----------



## ltrip84

lovelymiss said:


> Sears had nothing that fit me, but I had some luck w/ Old Navy online. I ordered a jersey dress, 3 long sleeve shirts, 2 tanks and 1 waffle sweater-type top, for $53. More than I like to spend, but not a bad deal!! I got all XXL, but the waffle-knit top is a bit big in the belly still. Everything else fits perfectly and is so comfy! Definitely recommend their long sleeve tops for winter. I got them for about $10-12 each (then had 35% off). They hold shape well!!

I'm surprised to hear that. I ordered some XXL at Old Navy also, but Sears had up to 3x in the store here (I bought 2x in almost everything except I bought 3x in some of the 100% cotton tops).


----------



## lovelymiss

ltrip84 said:


> I'm surprised to hear that. I ordered some XXL at Old Navy also, but Sears had up to 3x in the store here (I bought 2x in almost everything except I bought 3x in some of the 100% cotton tops).

Yeah I went to two different ones and they only went up to XL. Oh well. Kohls has some stuff online right now that is sized the same as Motherhood Maternity (I believe it's actually a line based off their store). The selection is small, but there are a few things. I am debating another pair of work pants. I've been rotating 1 pair of jeans, 1 pair of business pants and 2 pairs of leggings for a couple of months now... lol.


----------



## lovelymiss

Ladies! It's been quiet on here. I don't get on BnB much, but I love hearing from you all.

How are things going? Bump pics?? Do share!


----------



## lovelymiss

As for me, had a 3D scan to see Baby Leo. :heart: 

I was just about 25 weeks. I go again around 32 weeks. Can't wait to see how much he changes. :)

Here are a few of my favorites. He has his mama's chubby cheeks! I love my cheeks so I'm happy about that. ;) My (skinny!!) sister has the same cheeks, but she hates them. I get complimented on my cheekbones a lot LOL.
 



Attached Files:







IMAGES_9.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 8









IMAGES_16.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 10









IMAGES_47.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 9









IMAGES_32.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## ltrip84

Aww! He's beautiful. That's so great they can do 3d pics nowadays. We probably won't get one unless they offer it. Things are going well here. We find out the gender on December 20th so 15 more days! We would have found out next Friday, but they rescheduled our appointment :cry: I'm getting a bump, but still don't know for sure if what I am feeling is the baby. It probably is, but I can't wait to know for sure!

I attached my 18 week pics from Tuesday :flower:
 



Attached Files:







18 wks2.JPG
File size: 9.5 KB
Views: 4









18 wks.JPG
File size: 9.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## lovelymiss

ltrip- Sorry they rescheduled!! Ugh. That stinks. Any gender vibes? 15 days is going to go by before you know it! :flower: That is a lovely bump! My guess is you're feeling baby at least some of the time. :) Sooo exciting!!


----------



## ltrip84

lovelymiss said:


> ltrip- Sorry they rescheduled!! Ugh. That stinks. Any gender vibes? 15 days is going to go by before you know it! :flower: That is a lovely bump! My guess is you're feeling baby at least some of the time. :) Sooo exciting!!


Thanks! Time has gone by slow so far, so I really hope the 15 days will go by fast. I kind of think it MIGHT be a boy and so does everyone else, but I really don't have any gut feelings either way if that makes sense. I just think it might be a boy because OH only has a brother, he is the manliest man I know (testosterone galore!), and if the Shettles method has any truth to it, it would also lean towards a boy. So, we shall see! I will be happy with a boy or a girl of course! 

Did you originally have a gut instinct? If so, was it correct? Did you want a boy or a girl?


----------



## lovelymiss

ltrip84 said:


> Did you originally have a gut instinct? If so, was it correct? Did you want a boy or a girl?

We always wanted a boy first, but I had some serious girl vibes. I thought for sure pink balloons would fly out of the box (we did a gender reveal with my family), but when they were blue I was in shock! LOL. We were thrilled and would have been either way.

As for time, I feel like after found out the gender time went by pretty quick. I figure with the holiday rush, maybe these 15 days will fly by for you. I hope they do!! Any name ideas (if you're up for sharing)??


----------



## ltrip84

lovelymiss said:


> ltrip84 said:
> 
> 
> Did you originally have a gut instinct? If so, was it correct? Did you want a boy or a girl?
> 
> We always wanted a boy first, but I had some serious girl vibes. I thought for sure pink balloons would fly out of the box (we did a gender reveal with my family), but when they were blue I was in shock! LOL. We were thrilled and would have been either way.
> 
> As for time, I feel like after found out the gender time went by pretty quick. I figure with the holiday rush, maybe these 15 days will fly by for you. I hope they do!! Any name ideas (if you're up for sharing)??Click to expand...

LOL. I think part of that is trying to be mentally prepared for one or the other. OH is sure it is a boy, but I am always trying to prepare him just in case it is a girl. I even had a dream the other night that it was a girl, but I think it's just because I think about it so much. I really don't want to think either way for sure because I don't want to be shocked. LOL.

Yes. We have boy and girl names picked out but we dont' have a middle name for a girl yet. We might just go with Beth since it's my middle name.

Boy=Jaxon Wayne Girl= Kiyah 

Wayne is OH's middle name so that's the reasoning behind that.


----------



## tryn4

I like both those names....lovely miss, looking awesome, and your boy is too too cute! 

I'm jealous of how many u/s u are getting! I wont see this one again until she's here. In Canada, unless your high risk or being monitored for something u get the at most 3 last one being the 20 week anatomy scan.

Our baby's name is Kaliyah Danielle...couldnt remember if I had posted that before in this thread...
Here is a bump pic...29 weeks take this monday (well 28 + 6) front & side shots, and one of me & my husband at our baby shower last weekend...
 



Attached Files:







front bump.jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 17









bump1.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 20









1461282_10151857999806985_21274395_n.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 19


----------



## ltrip84

tryn4- You are beautiful!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Fabulous bump iTrip! I'm sorry you have to wait, that would be tortuous! 

What a GORGEOUS little boy Lovelymiss! <3 the cheeks!

I~you're just a hottie. . .such a brat. (She has all the cute men after her ladies!) :thumbup:

Doing okay here. . .diagnosed with GD. . .just found out an hour ago that I've got to go on meds. I DO get to have another ultrasound at 33 weeks because of this, which I'm anxious for since we haven't seen baby J since 20 weeks. YAY! I also will probably be induced a couple weeks early so I should be having a January babe now. :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







30 weeks.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 13


----------



## lovelymiss

tryn- You're looking beautiful! We bought an elective 3-D scan package, so that's why we got those extra two. 

ltrip- LOVE the names!!

whitesox- Sorry about the GD diagnosis, but yay for seeing your little one an extra time. :) Hope you're able to manage GD okay.


----------



## tryn4

Lmao Kellie! Not as hot as u SHUGGA MOMMA! 

Thx ladies!


----------



## donnarobinson

Hi girls, u all look fab :) 
I'm 28+2 now. Am meausring 2 weeks ahead tho so 30 weeks I was always meauring 2 weeks ahead with my son as well. 

I've got to have the gtt test on monday due to having glucose ++ in my urine . 

Here's some bump pics x
 



Attached Files:







28%20Weeks%20x.jpg
File size: 36.8 KB
Views: 12









IMG-20131204-01094.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Love the bump! You look great! Good luck with the GTT. Not a fun one.


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks hun I no :( not looking 4ward 2 it . X


----------



## Mummafrog

Oh my god such beautiful bumps and beautiful ladies! I'm in awe :) I can't wait to look like yoou all <3 
I'm starting to love being pregnant all the more as I leave the first tri and my symptoms are calming down and I feel reassured that everything is going well so far after the scan. 
Starting to feel my little bumpkin kick and wriggle, it's very subtle but the feeling can't be caused by anything else hehehe :cloud9:

Also I found out that between 8 and 14 weeks I actually lost about half a stone, probably from eating less and really trying to avoid sugar at the moment (it helps that I've gone off it haha). So that was a nice surprise :)


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

I'm so glad you're feeling better! The time seriously flies, although it doesn't seem it. I say that as I'm getting big and crabby and feel like time is dragging a bit again. ;)

I had to go on the GD diet a couple weeks ago and have lost 6lbs, puts me back to about 3 pounds over my starting weight. At this point I'm thinking that if nothing else, I'll weigh less after the baby comes than when I started! Still overweight, LOL but better than being even MORE behind. :D


----------



## tryn4

get outta here skinny showoff @ Kellie :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

:kiss: :awww:

:dohh: I'm pretty sure I'm not even plus sized anymore. :shrug:

Who decides what plus sized is? The fashion industry? SMH. LOL!


----------



## tryn4

Your like minus sized. or equal :rofl: yea who decides????


----------



## ltrip84

How is everyone doing? I haven't heard from you guys in a while. 

Things are still going okay here. My gender scan is on Friday at 20w3d. My last appointment was 6 1/2 weeks ago so I'm dying for it to be Friday. I'm so excited and hoping that baby cooperates so we can see if it is a he or she and I'm praying that everything looks normal and healthy. I'm kind of nervous!


----------



## tryn4

Great, thats always an exciting scan...AFM-I am doing ok, my gd test was perfectly normal, I lost half a lb, and the baby dislocated my right rib LOL but not LOL if you know what I mean. I have been so tired lately, but I work a lot, so it's to be expected. I am looking forward to some rest over the holidays, plus I go on mat leave Jan/24/14 so not too much longer.


----------



## donnarobinson

Hi girls. 
I haven't heard back my gtt yet its been 9 days . Hope all is ok. I'm 30 weeks 2moz! Wow !!! Times flying by . 

Ouch hope ur ok lesha x


----------



## ltrip84

tryn4 said:


> Great, thats always an exciting scan...AFM-I am doing ok, my gd test was perfectly normal, I lost half a lb, and the baby dislocated my right rib LOL but not LOL if you know what I mean. I have been so tired lately, but I work a lot, so it's to be expected. I am looking forward to some rest over the holidays, plus I go on mat leave Jan/24/14 so not too much longer.

Wow! That can happen (with the rib?)?!?! That's crazy! Im glad your gd test came back okay. Not too much longer till you're off work. That will be nice!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Hellooooo ladies! :) 

I haven't been posting much lately as I'm in a funk with the GD. Trying to keep my sugars under control isn't going all that well and I'm just super frustrated by the entire process. 

Glad everyone is doing well though! I can't imagine you not hearing by now if you didn't pass the GTT Donna. Hopefully all is well!


----------



## lovelymiss

Hi, ladies!

Sorry to hear about the issues with GD whitesox. :( I just took my GTT today. Hoping to hear back tomorrow or Monday. 

Tryn- sorry about the rib! OUCH. 

As for me... things are going pretty well. Starting to get achy and I have some major heartburn. Overall, not too bad. Feeling bubs quite a bit! DH finally felt him for the first time yesterday!! It was neat. :) 

A progress shot I took last week:



And I am finally looking pregnant from the front:



(Excuse the mess in my bathroom! Haha)


----------



## ltrip84

Looking great!


----------



## lovelymiss

ltrip!! Excited for tomorrow!? You'll have to come update us!

Do you feel like you're having a certain gender?


----------



## ltrip84

Oh, I can't wait! I think it might be a boy just from logic (OH only has a brother, bd'd close to ovulation, etc.) but I have no gut feeling either way. Ill be sure to update u guys!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Good luck with your scan Itrip!!

Great bump lovelymiss!


----------



## ltrip84

It's a boy!:cloud9: I posted some pics in my journal if anyone wants to see.


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Congratulations!!


----------



## Mangoes

I was 215 pre pregnancy, I'm down to 202 more than likely because I eat way less than I use to and I had started a new job when I became pregnant.


----------



## tryn4

Thanks guys...yea apparently it can happen! LOL pain has eased now, either its going back on its own or I am used to the rib outta place...
Congrats Ltrip!!!! My sons are so special to me!!! Exciting!

Looking good Lovelymiss, bump looks great!
Hey mangoes...welcome!


----------



## lovelymiss

ltrip84 said:


> It's a boy!:cloud9: I posted some pics in my journal if anyone wants to see.

I swear a posted a congrats! I am so sorry I must have not pressed submit or something.

Anyway, Happy New Years, ladies! Hope everyone is doing well!!

My pregnancy is going well! Screened out of the GTT. Blood pressure has been great, even dropped a bit to 110/70. Gained nothing new over the holidays... still around 7lbs of pregnancy gain. I'd say if I wasn't pregnant, I'd probably be losing. Hopefully after baby is born I'll actually get under my pre-pregnancy weight right away. Gonna work hard to lose weight after baby is born. I can't wait to be under 200lb again... but that's going to take quite some time.


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Sounds like things are going great!!! I'm hoping to get below 200 after baby as well. Congrats on passing the GTT and your BP being so low!


----------



## Mummafrog

Finally got something to show for all the sickness! Feeling more beautiful every day as I see my body changing... These were taken this morning by my lovely OH, one day shy of 18 weeks :happydance:
When I sat down after we took the photos I felt a big kick, think baby likes the attention :cloud9:
I have lost 4kg so far, gone from 113 at booking appointment to 109 which reminds me that my changing stomach is baby and not putting on weight. Just losing from the sickness I think, not trying.

What do you think ladies, that's my baby isn't it? :blush:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0288.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 11









IMG_0267.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 12









IMG_0250.jpg
File size: 36 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Mummafrog

Sorry, I have no idea why the pictures are sideways!


----------



## lovelymiss

You look great! It's definitely baby. :)


----------



## donnarobinson

Hope ur all ok girls. 32 weeks here! :) gtt was fine ! Had midwife today. Slightly low iron , and slightly low blood pressure, he's head down 4 now lol. And I'm measuring 34 weeks so 2 weeks ahead again. 
I don't no how much I've gained I haven't weighed myself I don't feel like I've gained much tho but could be wishfull thinking lol x


----------



## chazzmatazz

Haven't been online for a bit hope ur all well not long left here and I'm feeling pretty huge and everything aches!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.6 KB
Views: 23


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Lovely bumps ladies! 

Not much longer Donna!!! :)


----------



## Mummafrog

I can't believe some of you lovely ladies are nearing the end, how exciting! I hope you'll all post pictures of your beautiful babies on here before you head off to the baby forums :happydance:
How are you all feeling about birth now? Is everything prepared for baby?
Wishing you all luck and :hugs: with the last stages of your pregnancies. 

How are the ladies who are still earlier in pregnancy getting on?


----------



## proudparent88

donnarobinson said:


> I'm worried of not looking pregnant ! I loved my bump wen pregnant with my son! Adored having a big bump. X

I live in U.S. So my weight is calculated a little differently. With my two boys I never gained a pound! I lost weight the entire time with both of them for me it was the most depressing thing in pregnancy I would have been happier to feel the morning sickness constantly than to not show. I was this tiny little girl until I hit puberty at age 10 and got my periods and then put on a lot of weight. By the time I was out of high school I was 200 pounds I developed what is called EDNOS which stands for Eating disorder not otherwise specified. I struggled with anorexia and bulimia. This was 2007-2008. In 2009 I got pregnant with my oldest child. I didn't gain a pound. I lost weight the entire time even though I ate all the time! My second was the same way. This time I have gained 11 pounds but according to others I don't look pregnant still very depressing to hear though. I am terrified of gaining this weight because before getting pregnant my weight loss was going ok I had lost of 60 pounds in the last year. This weight gain is really getting to me because I am not used to feeling so uncomfortable and "huge". I am afraid that after this weight gain I won't be able to lose it again. I am really down over all this but happy too because for once I feel like something is going right but all wrong at the same time. So none of you are alone here. Feeling really insecure about weight is normal I think. Always here to help and talk if anyone wants it can be hard if you feel that you are alone in this.


----------



## lovelymiss

Chazz- great bump!!

Mumma- I am preparing myself, reading up on natural birth in hospitals. I wanted to deliver in a birthing center, but due to my weight they won't let me. :( Hoping to avoid too much intervention. I've still got a ways to go, so my shower is the 25th of this month and maternity pics sometime next month (depends on the snow since we want outdoor pics). Can't wait to have the nursery all done!! We are in pretty good shape right now, though. Will definitely come here and post a couple of pics of baby Leo when he's born. <3 How are you feeling? I remember feeling aweeeesome in 2nd trimester, but I know some ladies still suffer 1st tri symptoms.


----------



## Mummafrog

That's great lovelymiss! I hope you have a wonderful shower. I will definitely have pregnancy photos done late in the pregnancy too :) 
Yeah it's the same here, you have to go to delivery suite if your bmi is high, personally I'm going for home birth if I don't develop any other complications but I'm very lucky to have a private midwife who supports me in this which was a gift from family (we couldn't afford it haha!). I think you can have the natural birth you want on the delivery suite too though, just go into your own bubble and make the room your own and follow all the techniques you've practiced <3
Can't wait to see Leo :happydance:

I'm doing well, I'm still being sick but I think it is starting to get less often *touch wood* I've got a cold on top of that at the moment too though which is not so fun. However since I posted those pics of my bump it has started to round out a lot more and I love it, also baby has been kicking almost every day now and it's amazing :cloud9: Can't wait for our 20 week scan, it's on the 20th of January! xx


----------



## lovelymiss

Aw! Sounds like things are going well. Those kicks are amazing, aren't they? I looooved seeing my bump round out. It didn't really start til well after 20 weeks, but you can definitely see it now. Last night, my mom (bless her) was like "YOU FINALLY LOOK PREGNANT!" LOL I know she meant well. 

Hope you feel better soon and getting sick stays away.


----------



## Mummafrog

Haha aww bless, silly grandma :haha: Your photos look beautiful and definitely a lovely pregnancy belly :) I carry less of my weight on my stomach, it's more on my thighs and bum which has one positive, even though I'm plus size I think I am starting to look pregnant :happydance: 
Everyone in my life knows any way so they know that my big tummy is because of that teehee


----------



## bubblz82

Hey ladies can I join??

Back round info. .. I got married 29/6/11. I am in a mixed marriage. I have pcos and have been ttc since before our wedding. I had 2 round of clomid but conceived two months later natural. I then had a miscarriage and lost my baby Diamond who should be due this month. I am now 17weeks pregnant with my wee care bear. 

Hope I can share my journey with you all


----------



## lovelymiss

Sorry to hear of your loss, bubblz. :( :flower:

Welcome! Congrats on your pregnancy. How has your pregnancy been so far?


----------



## bubblz82

Hey ladies can I join??

Back round info. .. I got married 29/6/11. I am in a mixed marriage. I have pcos and have been ttc since before our wedding. I had 2 round of clomid but conceived two months later natural. I then had a miscarriage and lost my baby Diamond who should be due this month. I am now 17weeks pregnant with my wee care bear. 

Hope I can share my journey with you all


----------



## bubblz82

Reposted there wooops

It is going great. 1st tri everything I went through from sickness sore boobs, I loved it. I know that weird but I smiled knowing all is well. Thid tri I don't feel pregnant. Have midwife tomorrow and waiting on 20 week scan. 
How's things going your end? Have you bought much?


----------



## Miss406

Hello! I'm new to the thread :) 
I'm plus size and have a B belly :( 
From a birds eye view I have a lush bump, from the side I have flabby bottom and a rather large but firm BLOAT! I think I am filling out but rather annoyed at the whole B belly thing :( xx


----------



## Mummafrog

Can't make drastic changes while we're pregnant so time to embrace our amazing bodies that are right now growing perfect little lives! I've been feeling more beautiful as the weeks go by :) 
Welcome to the thread ladies! This is where we can be proud and share our journeys and post pictures of our lovely bumps. 
I posted my first bump picks last week and already my tummy looks very different, I'll have to do another soon :haha:


----------



## lovelymiss

B-Bellies are beautiful, too!! I love this page, and find it to be so uplifting:

https://plussizebirth.com/

She did this wonderful post on B-Bellies and mamas share their pics of b-bellies on her Facebook page.


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Welcome ladies! :) 

I THINK we're about ready for this baby girl. Less than 5 weeks as my doc will induce at 39 if I haven't gone already because of GD. Sounds like you're all doing well! 

Still struggling with sugars and hoping SO much that this baby isn't huge.


----------



## Miss406

lovelymiss said:


> B-Bellies are beautiful, too!! I love this page, and find it to be so uplifting:
> 
> https://plussizebirth.com/
> 
> She did this wonderful post on B-Bellies and mamas share their pics of b-bellies on her Facebook page.

I did see that and I've been a fan of them on FB for a couple of years now. Beautiful article but I still feel ugly... I will share my B belly pics later for you all... if I can muster up the courage! :shrug:

For now though, you can have normal looking bump pics hehe..
 



Attached Files:







bump1.jpg
File size: 44.1 KB
Views: 7









bump2.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 9









bump3.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## JAJuly2013

I'd like to join too. I'm 18 weeks pregnant with my 2nd. 
So far things have been great and I'm finally starting to show a bit.
I'm in the US also. Pre-pregnancy weight was 217 and I'm at 215 now. 
I have history of hypertension and I have Type II Diabetes.

Looking forward to my gender scan next wednesday! Praying for a girl. :flower:


----------



## Mummafrog

:hugs: Welcome! We'll be the next cohort of plus sized mummas hehe <3

Can't wait to see the wonderful culmination of the ladies who I have followed in this thread since I got pregnant.
Whitesoxfan I'm glad you're feeling prepared for baby! Sorry the GD is hard to control :/ I bet you cannot wait to see your baby girl's face :) I'm looking forward to a picture too!


----------



## donnarobinson

Hope ur all ok girls :) 
7 weeks left 4 me no idea how much I've gained . Don't feel like a lot even tho my bellys huge lol x


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Welcome!!! :) 

Thanks Mumma frog! 

I'm sorry you're unhappy with your bump Miss406! Hugs! Mamas are all beautiful!!


----------



## JAJuly2013

Miss406 said:


> Hello! I'm new to the thread :)
> I'm plus size and have a B belly :(
> From a birds eye view I have a lush bump, from the side I have flabby bottom and a rather large but firm BLOAT! I think I am filling out but rather annoyed at the whole B belly thing :( xx

I feel your pain because I have a B belly for now too. I'm ready to have D belly! LOL :haha:

I know they have belly bands which can round out your belly more and also if you pair that with an empire waist maternity shirt you will def look more rounded out.
I don't have a belly band but I still can fit into my slimmer thing that I wear over my underwear and it also helps to round out my belly.


----------



## donnarobinson

My bump at 33 weeks. X
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20140107-01302.jpg
File size: 44.7 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Mummafrog

Such a beautiful bump :hugs:


----------



## Miss406

JAJuly2013 said:


> Miss406 said:
> 
> 
> Hello! I'm new to the thread :)
> I'm plus size and have a B belly :(
> From a birds eye view I have a lush bump, from the side I have flabby bottom and a rather large but firm BLOAT! I think I am filling out but rather annoyed at the whole B belly thing :( xx
> 
> I feel your pain because I have a B belly for now too. I'm ready to have D belly! LOL :haha:
> 
> I know they have belly bands which can round out your belly more and also if you pair that with an empire waist maternity shirt you will def look more rounded out.
> I don't have a belly band but I still can fit into my slimmer thing that I wear over my underwear and it also helps to round out my belly.Click to expand...

I have a normal bump band but that doesn't fill it out and being in the UK I doubt I can get the empire waist maternity shirt you mentioned! 

Just want a nice round one to cradle, not flab. :nope: x


----------



## JAJuly2013

Miss406 said:


> JAJuly2013 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miss406 said:
> 
> 
> Hello! I'm new to the thread :)
> I'm plus size and have a B belly :(
> From a birds eye view I have a lush bump, from the side I have flabby bottom and a rather large but firm BLOAT! I think I am filling out but rather annoyed at the whole B belly thing :( xx
> 
> I feel your pain because I have a B belly for now too. I'm ready to have D belly! LOL :haha:
> 
> I know they have belly bands which can round out your belly more and also if you pair that with an empire waist maternity shirt you will def look more rounded out.
> I don't have a belly band but I still can fit into my slimmer thing that I wear over my underwear and it also helps to round out my belly.Click to expand...
> 
> I have a normal bump band but that doesn't fill it out and being in the UK I doubt I can get the empire waist maternity shirt you mentioned!
> 
> Just want a nice round one to cradle, not flab. :nope: xClick to expand...

Bummer :nope:

I know what you mean. I can tell my stomach is changing shape and I think soon I will have a D belly but not sure if it will be completely round. Guess I'll have to wait and see...I hate waiting! :growlmad: :dohh:


----------



## tryn4

Welcome ladies..sorry I was out of commission for a while, long story but it involves an ice storm disaster & severe flu & infection, but I think I am finally getting better!


----------



## bubblz82

Glad you are on the mend


----------



## lovelymiss

Hope you're okay! Was wondering where you've been. Sending warm thoughts and hope you're back to 100% soon. :flower:


----------



## tryn4

Thanks...feeling better today too...phew..so sick of being so sick!


----------



## MommyCandice

hi ladies can I join you???

your bumps are so beautiful. Little bit of info. This is my 3rd. Before I had my son I was 13 st 4. At the end of the pregnancy with him I was 15 st 6. I found out I was pregnant with my daughter when my son was around 6 months and I was 15 st 8. At the end of my pregnancy with her I was 17 st 4. Then I gained some more weight and was at my ultimate high of 17 st 12. The I lost some weight and was sitting at 16 st 1 lb. Now I just found I am 5 weeks 4 days pregnant and 17 st 1. I feel so fat and I hate it. I am 5'6 and my bmi is 38.6. When I was pregnant with my daughter I hadnt lost the bby weight from my son so it took forever to get a proper bump and now I have a very flabby belly and I am very ashamed of how I look but I'm hoping this gets easier and sooner or later I have a proper bump.
 



Attached Files:







20140107_090859.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 13









20140107_090912.jpg
File size: 12.5 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Mummafrog

Welcome Candice! 
I'm really sorry you feel ashamed of yourself right now, try and focus on the wonderous life growing inside you and the amazing miracle your body can make! 
In this thread you can share anything you feel about your pregnancy experience with people who understand, but just to warn you we will try and uplift your spirits and make you smile and feel beautiful :D 
Nice to have new ladies join and congratulations on your little beanie <3 How are you feeling physically at the moment? Symptoms started yet?


----------



## lovelymiss

Welcome, hun!

You look fantastic. My BMI is over 50. I have a ton of flab. If you looked from my belly button down, you'd never be able to tell I was pregnant. But, I embrace it and the life growing inside of me. This thread helps. I also find comfort in this website:

https://plussizebirth.com/

She has a blog, a Facebook page and so many resources! It's nice to know that there are other women embracing their bodies. Still, I'd like to get back to being healthy after this baby is born. 

I hope you'll keep us updated! I'm with mummafrog- how are you doing pregnancy wise so far? Congrats on your pregnancy!!


----------



## MommyCandice

Thank you ladies. Im not always that negative it was a bad day yesterday as oh lost his job and everything I have been worrying about just resurfaced. Im trying to think positive as I am very excited about this pregnancy and my little bean growing inside me. As for symptoms I took a month off ttc as I was so frusterated and landed pregnant so when I took the test I hadnt quite missed af and I had no hopes that it would be positive and I swear right afrer I got two pink lines my boobs started to hurt, nausea started full force and so did the fatigue. I am tired 24/7 and I hate it. So im exhausted yet battling insomnia so im tired but I cant sleep which makes things a little exhausting exspecially with an almost 3 and almost 4 yr old to contend with as well. Then my daughter decided she would jump on me yesterday landed right on my lower tummy caused some temporary pain but luckily it went away. Her brother scolded her for hurting "his little brother" haha he swears we are having a boy and that if a girl comes out he is putting it back in my tummy and a boy can come out :)


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Welcome and BIG HUGS!


----------



## tryn4

Welcome! Sweetie please don't be hard on yourself. We are all shapes & sizes for a reason & all BEAUTIFUL! Congrats on your pregnancy. Hope oh gets another job quickly, but try not to stress :)


----------



## lovelymiss

31+4... definitely getting quite the bump!! I waddle everywhere and have to pee ALL the time. DH can't help but laugh and I can't blame him. Getting off the couch is near impossible... and I'm just going to get bigger! LOL. Is it weird that I absolutely love it!? I love that I've gotten quite the bump. My shower is next weekend and I have the prettiest white sweater dress to wear (along with some maternity shape wear to smooth everything out!). Maternity shots are sometime in early February depending on snow, but I am not sure what I want to wear. I ordered a grey striped maternity sweater dress. It comes just to my butt. LOL. I wanted to wear the white sweater dress, but it's short sleeved and I don't want to wear a coat in the pictures. 



How are you ladies doing? Any new bump photos!? Anyone do maternity photos? Please share. :) 

MommyCandice- how are things? Any luck with the job stuff?


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

You look so great! I loved my bump getting bigger and bigger! :) It's funny, I look smaller now as babe has dropped. This is my 34 week pic, have to take another. LOL!

I'm okay here, very ready for baby J to make her appearance. I've been in the hospital twice, had 2 days of mag sulfate, 2 steroid shots, 4 terbutaline shots, home on procardia and take 4 shots of insulin daily. I was told nearly 2 weeks ago it would be any day. I'm glad she hung in there until now but she's nearly 7 pounds, had steroids. . .time to come out and give mama a break. ;)

I hope you're all doing well!
 



Attached Files:







34 weeks.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 13


----------



## MommyCandice

I am feeling good just so exhausted. I want some energy back :D. I to plan to do maternity photos near the end as long as the bump doesnt look awful haha

As for the job situation we are trying but nothing as of yet which is making me feel helpless and my great uncle just passed away the other day so I am just not feeling myself at all im all over the place 

but here is another photo from the other day 5 weeks 4 days alot more bloated than last week so the bump doesnt look to to bad kinda cute :) my oh can notice the change so its not all bad :D

just found out my sister is pregnant wish i could be happy about it but everything is a competition with her and because of that when we both pregnant together the last time I hated it and it doesnt help that she keeps rubbing it in my face that oh doesnt have a j0ob it doesnt help matters at all

hope you all are doing well

4+4 on the left for comparison and this week 5+4
 



Attached Files:







20140107_090859.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 6









20140114_200802.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 11


----------



## lovelymiss

:hugs:

MommyCandice- so sorry to hear of all the stress. :( Just try to take care of yourself and little bubs growing inside there. Hope things settle down soon. It's no fun when things pile on top of each other. That happened to me the first few months of my pregnancy as well. This baby is going to be so accustomed to stress. Poor bubs! 

Whitesox- yikes! Sorry to hear that the end of your pregnancy is not going so well. Sounds scary. Hope she calms down and her delivery goes smoothly when the time comes. <3


----------



## bubblz82

You are all so lucky with your bumps. I am starting to show. Only 1 person has said. I am 18w5d should be growing more soon. Keep them pics coming


----------



## lovelymiss

bubblz82 said:


> You are all so lucky with your bumps. I am starting to show. Only 1 person has said. I am 18w5d should be growing more soon. Keep them pics coming

That's great! Yesterday is the first day people REALLY said much about my bump. One stranger said I looked pregnant in the face, but I'm not sure what that means? lol. No strangers have commented on my bump yet. Glad you're starting to show!! It's so exciting. <3


----------



## bubblz82

I friend of a friend can tell if someone is pregnant by their nose lol. But my nose little bigger. I did read somewhere about why. I think I will find it weird when people start touching me lol


----------



## tryn4

ppl are touching my bump, but if its a stranger I would feel SO creeped out...here is my 35 + week bump, took it last week. @ Kellie, you look SO much smaller for real!!!! Haaaaa your belly peaked like weeks back...Jenjen will soon be out!!!!
 



Attached Files:







bigbel.jpg
File size: 4.1 KB
Views: 62


----------



## Jess812

glad i found this thread. Im so glad ive a proper bump now. heres a few through this pregnancy so far!

21 weeks, 20 weeks, 19 weeks, 17+5
 



Attached Files:







21 weeks.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 7









20 weeks.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 6









19 weeks.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 6









17+5.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Welcome Jess. . .LOVE the bump! :)


----------



## MommyCandice

Hi ladies how ya all feeling???


----------



## Mummafrog

Hellooo ladies, excuse my absense, we've been moving house to the place where the three of us are going to live :happydance:
Welcome to the newcomers and gorgeous bumps all round :)
In all this madness we also had our 20 week scan! Everything appeared healthy, all the boxes ticked, the only problem was baby wouldn't shift out of my pelvis so she couldn't scan the lower half of baby's spine, we'll be going back for a repeat next week.
Found out we're having a little girl though, absolutely thrilled :cloud9: I love her sooo much. I'll upload the pictures of her and my bump tonight.

:hugs: All round!


----------



## lovelymiss

Great news Mummafrog! Congrats on a little girl. I had to go back to find little bubba's heart because he wouldn't show us during the first scan.

Great bumps, ladies!! 

Welcome, Jess! :)

As for me, dealing with some back pain. I am sure some of it is weight related, but a lot of it is baby, too. Trying to schedule an adjustment with the chiropractor because I am having a lot of trouble sleeping. I'm pretty darn miserable. :( Shower is this weekend, though, so looking forward to that!!


----------



## Mummafrog

Aww you poor thing lovelymiss! So sorry to hear about your back pain, it might be that weight doesn't help but almost every pregnant lady gets back pain at one point or another :hugs: I really hope the chiropractor can help X


----------



## Jess812

Thanks :D Cant wait to grow bigger! x


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Congrats mummafrog! :) Little girls are lovely. (Not that I'm biased or anything! LOL)

I'm sorry about your back pain lovelymiss!


----------



## Mummafrog

Right, here are the latest pics ladies, first is of my 20 week bump, taken just before the scan! The others are of my baby girl, a few days ago :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0329.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 12









Baby 20 Weeks 04.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 4









Baby 20 Weeks 02.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 3


----------



## bubblz82

20 week scan on Monday. Want to know the sex but want a surprise. I know I will crumble near the time and find out. What to do????


----------



## MommyCandice

I think we will be finding out but my mom is trying to convince us not to. Im only coming up 7 weeks tomorrow so have lots of time yet to decide


----------



## lovelymiss

Mummafrog- you and baby look great!! <3 <3 

bubblz- I'm no help because I'd go crazy not knowing!! I have a friend due in June and she is not finding out. I have no idea how she can be so patient lol. But I do know if you want the surprise, it's worth it so stay strong!!


----------



## bubblz82

I have to weigh up the pros and cons.

Pro: I can buy the right colour and have room sorted. Start bonding with the baby due to knowing the sex. 

Cons: have that lovely surprise at the end of a painful and tired day. Definitely stop me buying more ss I have so much. The excitement of the unknown. 

What to do? That is the question.


----------



## AngelDaae

Hello, ladies. I am brand new to this community but I wanted to say hello. I am 15 weeks pregnant and due in July.

Pre-pregnancy I weighed 305 lbs (21 stone 9 lbs, if I'm doing the math right) and I'm very nervous about being pregnant at this weight. I also wear a US size 26W and finding maternity clothes is going to be very difficult for me. I have high blood pressure but it's very well-controlled and otherwise I am very healthy.

We will find out if our baby is a boy or a girl on February 13.

I'm glad to find this community. Maybe soon I will feel confident enough to take a belly photo.


----------



## bubblz82

AngelDaae said:


> Hello, ladies. I am brand new to this community but I wanted to say hello. I am 15 weeks pregnant and due in July.
> 
> Pre-pregnancy I weighed 305 lbs (21 stone 9 lbs, if I'm doing the math right) and I'm very nervous about being pregnant at this weight. I also wear a US size 26W and finding maternity clothes is going to be very difficult for me. I have high blood pressure but it's very well-controlled and otherwise I am very healthy.
> 
> We will find out if our baby is a boy or a girl on February 13.
> 
> I'm glad to find this community. Maybe soon I will feel confident enough to take a belly photo.

Do take pictures. I will once I start to show more. My wee one hiding under all the fat lol


----------



## PandaMao

Bubblz, the way I see it any time you find out is a surprise. If you do decide to find out before the birth you'll still have a surprise then too: finding out what baby looks like! I think it's worth it to find out early to prepare better and bond. 

AngelDaae, welcome. I haven't taken any belly photos either. I have the dreaded B shape belly and even though I'm much larger than I was pre pregnancy I still don't really look pregnant. I'm working on it though. I weighed 260 pre pregnancy size 24 and it is a bit difficult finding maternity clothes. You can get away with quite a few things non maternity like empire waisted tops, anything flowy, and stretchy pants. 

So, I haven't checked in here in awhile, but it's good see everyone doing well. Things are just moving right along. I passed my GTT test and so far everything is good health wise. I was really worried I was going to get gd so really happy to dodge that bullet. Work is getting hard though. I work on my feet all day and it's been getting a little much. Just reduced my hours from 40 a week to 32. Does anyone else feel like their stomach muscles are tearing apart? It hurts so bad by the end of the day and I think it's from overdoing it at work and lifting too much. Going to mention it at my next appointment.


----------



## lovelymiss

Welcome, Angel! I was about 284 pre-pregnancy, so pretty close. I've definitely gotten a baby belly going. I feel just fatter, but people who know me can definitely tell I am pregnant now. Take pics every so often. You don't have to share them if you don't want to, but they are great to have for yourself!! As for clothes... I had the hardest time. I am a 24 pre-pregnancy and everything seems to cut off at 18/20. My regular wardrobe includes:

2 pairs of 2X leggings from Motherhood Maternity
1 pair 2X skinny jeans from MM
1 pair business slacks from MM
2-3 stretchy 2-3X skirts from pre-pregnancy (not maternity)
2 pairs of stretchy 3x dress pants from pre-pregnancy
2 pairs of 2X yoga pants from pre-pregnancy (I have a pair of 2X maternity yoga pants I got used, but I don't like them... the regular fold over pair work just fine!)
A handful of XXL maternity tops from Old Navy, that are actually too big! 
A handful of 3X regular tops from Dots (a juniors store) and 2X non-maternity from Old Navy and Target
4 pre-pregnancy dresses that still fit

The leggings have been my best investment because it means I could wear the skirts and dresses all winter. I should probably have bought more, but they are expensive for my taste. 

Panda: Glad everything seems to be going well! Yay for passing GTT. My stomach muscles definitely feel weak and overworked at times!!


----------



## lovelymiss

Had my baby shower today. It was great!! Still... I hate candid shots... ugh... no hiding my near 300lb self here. :( I saw this picture from today and wanted to cry:

https://i39.tinypic.com/169nchx.jpg

Bad angle, but there's all the doom and gloom, ladies. Siiiigh.

Here are a couple more flattering shots! Haha:

https://i43.tinypic.com/2dmh3xu.jpg

https://i40.tinypic.com/2yv5g85.jpg

(I DREADED the belly game, but it wasn't so bad haha. I can't believe they did it though. I am so sensitive about feeling so fat!!)


----------



## MommyCandice

Awe so cute :)


----------



## Mummafrog

You're beautiful lovelymiss and it's so nice to see your big bump and know how soon you'll be meeting your angel :) 
Did you have a good shower?
What gifts did you get? Are you completely set up for baby?
Heheh not sure what baby shower games I'll be doing  I like guessing ones where people guess how big baby will be or cut a piece of string to go round your tummy xD


----------



## lovelymiss

Thanks, ladies! Everyone was commenting on how big my bump is! I cannot believe how much it's grown. Definitely a baby bump. Surrounded by fat, but it's there! Ahaha.

I had a great shower! Not many people came, so I still have a lot left to buy. I have some gift cards which will help, but I am keeping an eye out for some more used stuff. Good thing I've been buying little by little. I got my swing used on Craigslist, along with some other big items like the pack n play. I was expecting to get a bunch of clothes, but just got a few PJs and 2 outfits. That's fine because I have a bunch of hand me downs and have been shopping clearance racks.


----------



## Jess812

Update from yesterday been 22 weeks :D

And a piccy from hubbys surprise birthday party!
 



Attached Files:







22 weeks.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 5









IMAG1192_BURST005.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## lovelymiss

Jess, you look so cute! I love those tops!!

Some of you other mamas have been quiet! How is everything? A few of you are VERYYYYY cose. Tryn?? Whitesox??


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

:) Hi ladies! 

Jenessa Kaye was born on January 23rd. I was induced because my fluid levels were low and movements were decreasing. 

I was started on pitocin around noon, had an epidural around 3 (THANK GOD) and she was born after 2-3 minutes of pushing at 7:52pm!

7lbs 13oz
19" long

We're home and today finally starting to feel more "normal". ..whatever this new normal is! 

Welcome to the new mama! I LOVE the shower pix LovelyMiss!! 

As for my weight. . .I ended up around pre preg weight by the end after losing 8 or 10, gaining 15-20, then losing again with the GD and just plain losing at the end. I'm 5 days PP and am about 10lbs less than pre preg, fingers crossed that I keep that off and am able to lose a bit more. :) 

Attaching a pic from day 3. . .she's 5 days old today.
 



Attached Files:







Jenessa 3 days.jpg
File size: 34.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## lovelymiss

Congrats! She is gorgeous. <3 <3 Sounds like a pretty straight forward delivery. Great job, mama! How far along were you?


----------



## Mummafrog

Oh my goodness, congratulations hunny! Your baby girl is beautiful, I'm glad you're getting on well at home <3 

Lovely pics Jess :) I'm due on the 6th of June, we're very close! Bump buddies all the way hehe

I'm sure you'll get everything you need Lovelymiss, don't worry :hugs: I haven't bought much at all yet, I need to wait until my friend gives me all her baby girl clothes, she had her only a few months ago and says she has loads for me! And I don't want to end up with too much


----------



## bubblz82

Lovely miss. Loving your photos. Don't know much about baby showers as I only have heard of one person here have one.

Whitesoxfan. Congratulations on your baby girl. She is beautiful! 

Had my 20 week scan yesterday. Couldn't get all theall chchecks done due to Placenta lying across my belly. baby also little smaller but again this could be due to Placenta. Legs crossed so couldn't get sex. It was a fab experience. Seeing the outline of the feet and toes. Realising how big the baby is. I get to go for another scan in 4 weeks :-D


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

lovelymiss said:


> congrats! She is gorgeous. <3 <3 sounds like a pretty straight forward delivery. Great job, mama! How far along were you?

37 + 2 :)


----------



## ltrip84

congrats whitesox fan! She is beautiful!

Everything is going good here. My 28 appointment is next week at 27w2d. I'm sure I will be getting a GD test soon, so I'm a little nervous for that because I am at high risk for it. Also, the ultrasound tech told me at 25w1d that baby was probably around 1lb15oz which is a little bigger than he is supposed to be I think. Excited to get another 4d ultrasound though!

Just finished registering for my baby showers recently although they aren't until March. I have noticed that a lot of the items have already been purchased:happydance:


----------



## PandaMao

Congrats Whitesox! She's beautiful. 2-3 minutes of pushing? Hope I'm that lucky!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Thanks so much everyone. :) 

Panda, you're due on my birthday! I totally paid my dues with my first with 3-4 hours of pushing but she was HUGE. Nearly 10lbs and a 16 1/2" head. . .since then my others have been smaller and easier to birth. LOL


----------



## mel28nicole

Hi ladies! I'm not sure if you any of you remember me, but I was a part of this thread when I was pregnant over the summer and I sadly had a MMC in August. We went to my second appointment at 13+6 and we couldn't hear a heartbeat and I went for a scan and they said the baby stopped growing at 8.

Well I decided I will rejoin you ladies! I'm 11 weeks today, we have a detected a heart beat and it looks like this will be my rainbow!

My starting weight was 276 (I gained about 10-15 lbs after miscarrying). I'm right now at 270 from being so sick this pregnancy. I haven't been eating much and can only stomach certain foods.

I wasn't going to rejoin this thread since a lot of the girls I knew are almost at the end of their pregnancies (I was originally due Feb 21), but I noticed a lot of girls have joined this thread, so I figured why not!

I have my wedding coming up June 7th. I bought my dress a while ago (a size 20) and I'm praying I can fit into it being 29 weeks. It's a corset back, so maybe I'll get lucky! I also have my best friends wedding July 19th, I'll be 36 weeks. We just ordered our dresses and they ordered me a 30 to make sure I'll fit! Oh boy!


----------



## Avas_mum

Whitesox congrats your little girl is gorgeous! 

Welcome back and congrats on your pregnancy...so happy this will be your rainbow. I had a mc back in dec 2012 and remember how scary the early days were for me with this pregnancy. Time will fly once the ms clears :happydance:

Love all the pics ladies looking great. I have my baby shower coming up this weekend and this is my last week at work due to spd so finishing early @ 34 weeks. I will post photos after the baby shower. Scary to think how close I am getting.... Need to get more organised!


----------



## Jess812

lovelymiss said:


> Jess, you look so cute! I love those tops!!
> 
> Some of you other mamas have been quiet! How is everything? A few of you are VERYYYYY cose. Tryn?? Whitesox??

Thank you :D First was a normal top! second is a maternity one. Cant get away with normal tops now lol.. x



Whitesoxfan41 said:


> :) Hi ladies!
> 
> Jenessa Kaye was born on January 23rd. I was induced because my fluid levels were low and movements were decreasing.
> 
> I was started on pitocin around noon, had an epidural around 3 (THANK GOD) and she was born after 2-3 minutes of pushing at 7:52pm!
> 
> 7lbs 13oz
> 19" long
> 
> We're home and today finally starting to feel more "normal". ..whatever this new normal is!
> 
> Welcome to the new mama! I LOVE the shower pix LovelyMiss!!
> 
> As for my weight. . .I ended up around pre preg weight by the end after losing 8 or 10, gaining 15-20, then losing again with the GD and just plain losing at the end. I'm 5 days PP and am about 10lbs less than pre preg, fingers crossed that I keep that off and am able to lose a bit more. :)
> 
> Attaching a pic from day 3. . .she's 5 days old today.


oh wow congratulations!! shes beautiful :) x


----------



## lovelymiss

mel28nicole said:


> Well I decided I will rejoin you ladies! I'm 11 weeks today, we have a detected a heart beat and it looks like this will be my rainbow!

Welcome back and congrats!! :) Glad to see you back. Again, so sorry for your loss. :flower:

Congrats on the upcoming wedding, too! I am sure they can make your dress work. Good luck with both dresses! I can't imagine ordering a dress so early for when I'd be 36 weeks. Yikes. At least you have plenty of room to grow and they can always take it in. I feel like it's still early to order a BM dress, though. I've only ever needed to order them 2-3 months before. Oh well. I know every bride and dress company is different!


----------



## mel28nicole

Luckily my mom is amazing with a sewing machine so she can fix it for me! My friend was crazy about it and was like "OMG we HAVE to do it now so they'll be in on time" lol. And I wasn't sure if I would miscarry again or not so I wanted to wait but nope, she made me order them. They were over $200! I was pissed they were that expensive.


----------



## PandaMao

mel28nicole said:


> Hi ladies! I'm not sure if you any of you remember me, but I was a part of this thread when I was pregnant over the summer and I sadly had a MMC in August. We went to my second appointment at 13+6 and we couldn't hear a heartbeat and I went for a scan and they said the baby stopped growing at 8.
> 
> Well I decided I will rejoin you ladies! I'm 11 weeks today, we have a detected a heart beat and it looks like this will be my rainbow!
> 
> My starting weight was 276 (I gained about 10-15 lbs after miscarrying). I'm right now at 270 from being so sick this pregnancy. I haven't been eating much and can only stomach certain foods.
> 
> I wasn't going to rejoin this thread since a lot of the girls I knew are almost at the end of their pregnancies (I was originally due Feb 21), but I noticed a lot of girls have joined this thread, so I figured why not!
> 
> I have my wedding coming up June 7th. I bought my dress a while ago (a size 20) and I'm praying I can fit into it being 29 weeks. It's a corset back, so maybe I'll get lucky! I also have my best friends wedding July 19th, I'll be 36 weeks. We just ordered our dresses and they ordered me a 30 to make sure I'll fit! Oh boy!

I remember you. So happy to hear you are pregnant with your rainbow. Hope the morning sickness passes for you soon.


----------



## tryn4

I remember u too hunny. So sorry for your loss but congrats on your rainbow blessing! Prayers & love to you!

Lovelymiss-pics are great, sorry for the back pain, the end is very miserable. I can't walk much anymore so I'm so frustrated. (this did not happen in my previous pregnancies)

Welcome to everyone new & congrats!

As for me, I should deliver in 2 weeks. I'm so over it right now. Its to the point the baby's movements are painful. I have a constant kicked in crotch feeling, can't sleep well or walk...oh joy! LOL I was sick as some of u know,lost 5 lbs, and apparently although I've been eating junk for paste3 weeks haven't gained any back, so pre pregnancy I was 293 lbs, now @ 9 months 287 lbs...whatev! Doesn't matter to me anyway. I pretty much wore regular clothes even now. But my bump is hugeeeeeeee! I'm on mat leave now so will be in touch xo


----------



## donnarobinson

Hi girls hope ur all ok, 4 weeks left for me and babies bk2bk hope he turns I cnt go thru anuva labour like my sons midwife was supposr to weigh me bt she 4gt so stil dont no wa ive gained x
congrts on ur rainbow hun x
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20140129_214109.jpg
File size: 35.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## tryn4

beautiful big bump! the rest of you looks sooo tiny Donna LOL!


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks hun,, :) I do love my bump but its so big now. Can't wait4 him to be here.. Haa I think I look tiny cuz how huge the bump is lol. ! Dreading my belly afta he's born lol x hope ur ok x


tryn4 said:


> beautiful big bump! the rest of you looks sooo tiny Donna LOL!


----------



## tryn4

My belly wasn't cute before, so im assuming mine will go back to the flabby mess. There is no hope for mine anyway, cuz I been having kids since I was 19, so it pretty much is only fixable to a certain degree by surgery LOL which isn't happening, so I embrace it! Thank god my hubby met me with the flabs so he aint expecting abs!


----------



## donnarobinson

My belly was jelly like after cj , and wasn't flat at all. So ino it wil go bk like that just hope not worse.. Ohh mine has never been mega flat anyway , but I did use to have a nice figure lol. I was a size 10 wen I met my oh, so I always think does he hate me like this he says he doesn't , but can't help but think it x x oh well lol x


tryn4 said:


> My belly wasn't cute before, so im assuming mine will go back to the flabby mess. There is no hope for mine anyway, cuz I been having kids since I was 19, so it pretty much is only fixable to a certain degree by surgery LOL which isn't happening, so I embrace it! Thank god my hubby met me with the flabs so he aint expecting abs!


----------



## tryn4

Other than the baby bump, you look like a sz 10 now luv lol


----------



## mel28nicole

I'm gonna consider this my first bump picture at 11+4 since I can't suck it in anymore. I'm at 271 right now
 



Attached Files:







051D1AB3-3C4D-4D3A-B99C-DFEADAE47844_zpsinb3eptz.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Mummafrog

Hey ladies, you all look amazing! :)

And Mel I am new but I am very sorry for your loss and so pleased to hear that you are back :hugs:

I'm really starting to need bump support, my ligaments start hurting around my stomach if I walk too much and my job involves a lot of time on my feet. Can anyone recommend a good place to buy plus size ones?
I'm a size 20 and I'd love to find one that says 'size 20' but it's just large, xl, etc, I want to get a good fit.
Any help appreciated <3

Hope you're all doing well :) Looking forward to seeing more of those babies born!


----------



## tryn4

Looking good!

mumma-never used a support belt, and I bet its hard to find a plus sized one, so I am clearly no help. Have you tried googling it, or ebay? Good luck! I can barely walk now in and out from the car, so I can feel your pain :hugs:


----------



## Mummafrog

I have tried yeah, I think they will have ones that fit me, looks like I'm going to have to get out a measuring tape and figure out what they mean by L, XL, XXL haha.
Yeah getting pubic pain and it's ouchy, as well as ligament pain. 

You poor thing! Must be so hard.. but soon your baby will be here right? And I can't wait to see the pictures :) xx


----------



## Jess812

Hey ladies hows everyone getting on?

Well heres my 23 week bump pic from yesterday :) feeling nice big and pregnant!! best feeling ever :D :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







2014-02-03 14.41.54.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## JAJuly2013

Haven't been on here in a while - hope everyone is doing well!

Here is my 22 week bump pic. Happy to report, no weight gain yet! :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







22 weeks Feb 04 2013.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## tryn4

Mumma-yes probably next week hopefully. I will be sure to post pics.

Lovely bumps girls! I feel like a hippo right now, but its the end soon.


----------



## Kyten1978

Hi everyone. I don't post much but wanted to say welcome back and congrats on your rainbow to Mel. I will be going in to be induced on Thursday so I will have my little girl soon. Glad everyone is doing well. For the new ladies, embrace your bodies because no matter what size or shape you are all beautiful and are doing something truely miraculous.


----------



## tryn4

Awww hun! wishing you a very safe & healthy delivery Thursday! Exciting!


----------



## Mummafrog

Tryn and Kyten wishing you both amazing and straightforward births of your babies, absolutely can't wait to see those pictures! :happydance:

Love the bumps JAjuly and Jess! Both beautiful and it's so great to see bumps the two weeks I am in between! Thank you for sharing. Mine isn't quite as round yet but it looks it in some clothes, starting to feel like I really look pregnant sometimes.:wohoo:


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Great bumps ladies! :)

Best of luck this week Kyten!

I hope you don't have to wait much longer (for the health of your doctor) Iesha! :D <3


----------



## MommyCandice

hi ladies hows it going? me just feeling blah, go for my 2nd dr's appointment tomorrow so im kinda excited and I have my 1st scan 22 days :D

does my belly look to yous as well that it is starting to round out. I know its still early but this is my 3rd. 1st picture is 4.5 weeks. 2nd is 5.5 weeks. 3rd is 6.5 weeks. 4th is 7.5 weeks and the last one is today at 8.5 weeks :D
 



Attached Files:







20140107_090859.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 7









20140114_200802.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 6









20140122_000713.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 6









IMG_20140129_215010.jpg
File size: 13.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## MommyCandice

here is todays at 8.5 i had to shrink the size
 



Attached Files:







phpBESfZkPM.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## PandaMao

Hi ladies. I'm no longer plus size and pregnant, I'm plus size and a mommy! Little Emerson came 10 weeks early delivered by c-section. I had severe preeclampsia that came on really fast and they couldn't keep it controlled so she had to come out. She's doing really well and is almost back to her birth weight (which was 2 lbs 8 oz). Her lungs and kidneys are still immature, but they are improving everyday. I never did get a real pregnant looking belly. I just looked super flabby! Hoping I get the nice pregnant belly next time. Hope everyone else is doing well.
https://i1351.photobucket.com/albums/p783/LadyPandaMao/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsbf437516.jpg
https://i1351.photobucket.com/albums/p783/LadyPandaMao/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsdd6e821c.jpg


----------



## lovelymiss

Sorry to hear of the complications, but congrats! She is beautiful. You look great, too! Glad to hear she is improving each day. <3 Sending warm thoughts that she continues to thrive and grow strong!!


----------



## mel28nicole

Congrats Panda! She's beautiful!


----------



## MommyCandice

Congrats panda she is absolutely beautiful


----------



## tryn4

Awwww panda! She is such a sweetpea! Welcome lil one, & wishing you speedy recovery! X


----------



## donnarobinson

Congrtz panda she's gorgeous,x


----------



## Avas_mum

Congrats Panda....she looks like a real lil sweetheart x Hope you both have a quick recovery.


----------



## PandaMao

Thank you everyone. I'm healing up pretty well and I'm moving around pretty good after my c-section. Now we're just waiting on her to really start growing.


----------



## JAJuly2013

Congrats Panda - she is beautiful!


----------



## tryn4

I'm being induced Wednesday. I will update I guys as it goes. Take care until then!


----------



## lovelymiss

Oh good luck, tryn! Hope all goes well. :)


----------



## mel28nicole

Good luck tryn!! Can't wait to see pictures of your little one!


----------



## Rizzo Rizzie

Can I join you all?

I am 5'7' and my pre preg weight for this pregnancy was 192. I weigh 177 today due to ms. I wear a size 18/20 as I am a pear shape and carry most of my weight in butt hips and thighs. My pre preg weight with my son was 130. I am having a very very hard time not stressing out about weight as I gained 60 lbs during my first pregnancy. 

this is me tonight at 14+2


----------



## Mummafrog

I have been super ill these past few days so haven't been online.

Panda bless your little precious girl, she is beautiful and wishing you luck that it's all smooth sailing from here and she gets big and strong. I'm glad you're feeling okay too, you are so brave :)

Oooh how exciting Tryn, good luck, can't wait to hear how it all goes and to see pictures! <3

Welcome Rizzo :) You're certainly not as plus size as some of us ladies but if you're anxious about your weight and you feel like this is the place for you then of course you can join us! :hugs: How is your pregnancy going so far? Is this your second? I think that's what I can see from your signature hehe.


----------



## tryn4

Welcome Rizzo-you look lovely, I actually think you look very proportioned. Your weight looks natural not bulky. Remember for most women after you have a child you are left with a more mature body. Embrace it! Congrats on your pregnancy too!

Panda-feel better hunny, I will post pics soon as she is here, hopefully by tmrw night..


----------



## Jess812

well that time again already, heres my 24w bump!

so glad i look pregnant.. now to bring on the huge bump belly! <3
 



Attached Files:







2014-02-10 08.56.05.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## PandaMao

Tryn, so exciting you'll have your little baby after tomorrow. Looking forward to your update.


----------



## lovelymiss

Welcome, Rizzo! Actually, I think you look wonderful! Very healthy and balanced looking. Still, I understand that weight is such a personal struggle for each individual, so of course you are welcome! Congrats on your pregnancy. Wishing you all the best. 

Mummafrog: Sorry you've been feeling so ill. :(

Jess, you look fantastic! BRING ON THE BUMP. It suits you beautifully.

Here is my 35 week bump. 



I always look so thin & proportioned in selfies, but then I am a whale if someone else takes the picture. Maternity photos this week should be interesting.

I weighed in at 299 yesterday. :( Wanted to cry. I thought it was bad when I reached 250 in college. The idea of seeing 300+ on the scale TERRIFIES me. I am getting REALLY anxious and wanting to get back down under 200. Scary to think that I'm going to have over 100lbs to lose just to get under 200. I just don't feel healthy at all.


----------



## Mummafrog

Gorgeous bumps ladies and you're all glowing :) 

Jess, can't wait to look like you, I'm only a few days behind you but my bump still hasn't rounded out :/ maybe because it's my first? 

Aww lovelymiss I'm sorry you're feeling afraid and unhealthy, remember some of that weight is coming from the actual weight of the pregnancy now, your baby will be born and you'll at least drop some of it, then if you're planning to breastfeed that will help you burn some of the calories off if that's what you want which can be good motivation for losing I've heard.
But for the record I think you look amazing and you should only try and lose weight because you want to be healthier, not because of the way you look, do it for the right reasons and don't beat yourself up over it :hugs: Never forget how super your body is!

I'm starting to find pregnancy more tiring now, it's getting harder to move and I'm more achey and stuff, this illness has been really hard on top of that. Oh and my breasts have started leaking in bed :haha: BUT I have a valentines V day, how lovely is that? Also my man is taking me to a romantic hotel apparently, he surprised me with that today :happydance:


----------



## Blue12

Can I join ladies? I won't be posting pics cause I'm just too tired and lazy lol but I definitely fit in here. 

Lovely bumps everyone has and babies that have been born. 

I wish I wasn't as big as I am but I've only gained 20lbs so far and hope not to gain much more. I have a nicer bump shape this te than with my dd probably because I have two babies in there lol. I hope to really focus on my weigh after babies but I remember losing te first month after dd arrived and then starting to gain the next 2 months and then really had to get on track with eating etc.


----------



## Rizzo Rizzie

deleted


----------



## Jess812

lovelymiss said:


> Welcome, Rizzo! Actually, I think you look wonderful! Very healthy and balanced looking. Still, I understand that weight is such a personal struggle for each individual, so of course you are welcome! Congrats on your pregnancy. Wishing you all the best.
> 
> Mummafrog: Sorry you've been feeling so ill. :(
> 
> Jess, you look fantastic! BRING ON THE BUMP. It suits you beautifully.
> 
> Here is my 35 week bump.
> 
> 
> 
> I always look so thin & proportioned in selfies, but then I am a whale if someone else takes the picture. Maternity photos this week should be interesting.
> 
> I weighed in at 299 yesterday. :( Wanted to cry. I thought it was bad when I reached 250 in college. The idea of seeing 300+ on the scale TERRIFIES me. I am getting REALLY anxious and wanting to get back down under 200. Scary to think that I'm going to have over 100lbs to lose just to get under 200. I just don't feel healthy at all.

Thank you! You look fantastic too!!! 
Oh i know what you mean with the weight gain. How much have you gained so far dont mind me asking? I was relieved with a loss at slimming world last night but still loads to go!! x



Mummafrog said:


> Gorgeous bumps ladies and you're all glowing :)
> 
> Jess, can't wait to look like you, I'm only a few days behind you but my bump still hasn't rounded out :/ maybe because it's my first?
> 
> Aww lovelymiss I'm sorry you're feeling afraid and unhealthy, remember some of that weight is coming from the actual weight of the pregnancy now, your baby will be born and you'll at least drop some of it, then if you're planning to breastfeed that will help you burn some of the calories off if that's what you want which can be good motivation for losing I've heard.
> But for the record I think you look amazing and you should only try and lose weight because you want to be healthier, not because of the way you look, do it for the right reasons and don't beat yourself up over it :hugs: Never forget how super your body is!
> 
> I'm starting to find pregnancy more tiring now, it's getting harder to move and I'm more achey and stuff, this illness has been really hard on top of that. Oh and my breasts have started leaking in bed :haha: BUT I have a valentines V day, how lovely is that? Also my man is taking me to a romantic hotel apparently, he surprised me with that today :happydance:

Yes this is my second and i was showing wayyy sooner... Heres a pic i digged out of DS1 and i were 25-26 weeks. Didnt get many pics and as you can see not very bump like lol. So i wouldnt worry :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







25-26wks.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Mummafrog

Welcome Blue :hi: hehe you don't have to do piccies. 33 weeks according to your ticker? Woo :happydance: How is your pregnancy going so far? 

Aww thanks Jess :) It's a shame because in some clothes I just still look fat and I'm thinking come on I'm 6 months pregnant.. but I try to ignore those thoughts! Me and my partner had a lovely morning feeling our girl kick and watching it from the outside :cloud9: 
I think I've been getting some crampy feelings... can early braxton hicks feel like cramps? They aren't too bad but they are making me want to curl up and stay in bed like period cramps do hehe.


----------



## Blue12

Thanks. My pregnancy is good so far except I'm huge from having twins. I'm way bigger now than I ever was with my dd even at birth. At least it is all in my stomach - not weight everywhere else lol

I found wearing maternity pants with the bands really helped give me the bump shape in the earlier months and with my dd.


----------



## lovelymiss

Thanks, ladies. <3 My body truly is amazing so I do try to embrace it. I don't care so much what I look like, but I deserve to be healthy. My husband deserves a healthy wife and my son deserves a healthy mother. I know being overweight doesn't automatically make you unhealthy, but being over 150lbs overweight at 5'3"... there's nothing healthy about that. :( 

Jess- I've only gained 12lbs so far. Not awful at all, but my personal goal was 10-12 the whole pregnancy and my doctor said 10-15lbs. I know I'll go over 15lbs gained. 

Welcome, Blue! Congrats on twins. :)


----------



## Blue12

I feel the same way lovelymiss. I want to be healthy and a positive role model for my girls. xx


----------



## JAJuly2013

Welcome to all the new people! :wave:

I have another ultrasound today. At my last ultrasound at 19+2 they couldn't get the best view of her spine so we hope to get a good view today. I'm also going to bring my 10 year old son, I think he will enjoy getting to see his sister moving around. I hope anyway. LOL

Here is my 23 Week bump pic...
 



Attached Files:







Week 23 Belly.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Blue12

Cute bump pic! I bet your son is excited to have a little sister on the way


----------



## JAJuly2013

Blue12 said:


> Cute bump pic! I bet your son is excited to have a little sister on the way

Thanks!
yeah he is, but he was really hoping for a brother...but he seems ok with the idea of a sister now.


----------



## Mummafrog

Wow twins in the thread, congrats, that's lovely! :happydance:

That's a very good reason to get healthy and I feel the same, hey we should have a plus sized mumma forum and keep in touch on the other side and we can support each other in losing after birth :thumbup: Although we are quite out of sync you ladies who are later feel free to start one if you haven't already and I'll join when I pop!

Jajuly, exactly the same thing happened at my scan, baby girl didn't want to turn over teehee. I find when I'm walking she tends to turn back outwards so I just walked and didn't sit down until they called me in and it worked. But I dunno what positions your baby likes so that advice might be useless! hehe.
How lovely for your son! Must be nice that he is that age so he totally understands all the things that are happening etc :)


----------



## Blue12

Momma frog I was thinking the same thing. It would be amazing to have support from each other after babies are here.


----------



## Rizzo Rizzie

deleted


----------



## JAJuly2013

Thanks for the tips Mummafrog :thumbup: I'll try that if I need to, not sure what positions she likes the most except her little feet stomping on my bladder...LOL (Ok it's not always that funny! Going pee every 10 min is not fun)


----------



## Mummafrog

Hehe Rizzo that's a brilliant pic :) And you look lovely in your profile picture with your son,

Yeah JAjuly with my baby I find I feel most of my kicks when I'm sitting or lying so it feels like baby has turned with its limbs outwards, but when I walk my tummy goes harder like baby's back is there. Still, of course it's hard to tell hehe, good luck getting baby into the right position! :)


----------



## Rizzo Rizzie

deleted


----------



## sprite30

Hello ladies I'd like to join you all? I'm 5'4 205 right now. I'm in a size 16 and down to my last pair of jeans that fit. I'll be needing maternity clothes in no time at all I'm sure. Every single thing I own is tight on me, even my jacket. I had thought dh shrunk all my clothes at first until I put my jacket on today and just felt horrible. I'm bloated at the moment I don't really want to take a bump pic just yet as it's just fat ATM lol. I'm really watching what I eat and trying to stay within like 2300 calories bc I really don't want to gain a whole lot. My sister gained 60lbs with her first and she never did lose it all so I'd like to try to prevent that from the get go. I know for a normal person they say 30 lbs is ok to gain but I heard if your overweight it's less??? But that kind of sucks I'd be ok with 30 lbs but I'm going to try my best for nothing more


----------



## mel28nicole

Hi sprite! Yes they do tell you to gain less when you're overweight. I've been told by my OB 7-12 lbs. lol LIKE REALLY?!?! Luckily tho I have been sick and I've lost 6 so technically I can gain 18 :haha: My appetite is slowly coming back, but I'm still getting sick every day at 13 weeks.


----------



## PandaMao

Mel28, isn't that just ridiculous how small an amount of weight they want you to gain? My doctor never even mentioned how much weight I should gain and she was always happy with how much I had gained even at my last appointment, I had gained a total of 23 pounds and I would have gained a lot more if I had gone to term. I gained way more than the recommended amount for plus size pregnancy, but I'm already below my prepregnancy weight. The big thing is to just eat as healthy as possible and don't worry about the number (easier said than done I know).


----------



## sprite30

Wowza 7-12 lbs that's crazy. It is ridiculous but 23 lbs is great. Sorry to hear that your didn't go to term tho, I hope all is well?


----------



## mel28nicole

Oh yeah I'm so annoyed with that number! But I have been eating a lot healthier. Actually, bad foods have been a turn off so far, especially with how sick I've been. Basically they just want me to gain the weight of the baby lol. 23 lbs is not bad at all. My fiancé's mom gained 80 lbs with him!! I was like OMG lol


----------



## Rcx

Hi everyone!

Hoping I can join in!
I am 5"4 & weigh about 15 stone/210lbs. I am anxious and worried about my weight as I want to be healthy for my baby. I was 168 when I got married on 2012 and I've just ballooned since then!
I am worried what my midwife will say at my booking appointment, I've been to the epu and they didn't mention my weight, I'm hoping the midwife will mention it but in a nice way not a nasty way. I'm hoping to say something first to ease the awkwardness lol. I am such a worrier!!


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

Rcx said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Hoping I can join in!
> I am 5"4 & weigh about 15 stone/210lbs. I am anxious and worried about my weight as I want to be healthy for my baby. I was 168 when I got married on 2012 and I've just ballooned since then!
> I am worried what my midwife will say at my booking appointment, I've been to the epu and they didn't mention my weight, I'm hoping the midwife will mention it but in a nice way not a nasty way. I'm hoping to say something first to ease the awkwardness lol. I am such a worrier!!

I had the same worries. My BMI at booking was 36 so I was advised that put me at higher risk and prescribed 75mg aspirin from 12 weeks as a preventative measure against blood clots. I was also told I would definitely be recommended for a glucose tolerance test which I'm having next week. MW did not make any nasty comments and the above was all done in about a minute then she moved on and it hasn't been mentioned since.

If your MW does say anything horrible just tell her you want to be given a new MW as you don't need to tolerate that and she needs to know it is unacceptable!


----------



## noodles13

Hello ladies.... just thought I'd say hi

my bmi is 37 and I am prone to obstetric choleostasies so im under consultant led care not that its any different to my first pregnancy with regards to appointments etc lol

this is my third baby im 24+6and this time its a boy :baby:
ive also got a central anterior placenta that is growing more onto the left side its only in the last two weeks ive been able to feel him really kick around and I only feel it on the right side and very low like he is kicking me in the cervix hahaha tmi sorry

Any of you guys got names etc chosen yet??


----------



## Mummafrog

Wow look at all these new comers! :happydance:
It's great, we need it, because there is a group of lovely ladies from this thread who are having their babies :D


----------



## Jess812

nice to see more mommas to be joining :D


----------



## SarandrewBean

Hi all just wondering if can join even thought its late on lol.

Have always had struggle with my weight Im over 300lb and bmi now is 51 I think started off as 50 so slightly more since being pregnant.

Quite depressing atm as thought Id have a bump sort of by now and had an argument with my bro a few days ago who shouted you dont even look pregnant just fat as usual, which knocked me slightly.

Trying to love my belly but its sort of really hard at the top and slightly flabby at the bottom.... 

Havent taken any pics of me/stomach since becoming pregnant would be too ashamed I think

Xx


----------



## Jess812

SarandrewBean said:


> Hi all just wondering if can join even thought its late on lol.
> 
> Have always had struggle with my weight Im over 300lb and bmi now is 51 I think started off as 50 so slightly more since being pregnant.
> 
> Quite depressing atm as thought Id have a bump sort of by now and had an argument with my bro a few days ago who shouted you dont even look pregnant just fat as usual, which knocked me slightly.
> 
> Trying to love my belly but its sort of really hard at the top and slightly flabby at the bottom....
> 
> Havent taken any pics of me/stomach since becoming pregnant would be too ashamed I think
> 
> Xx



oh how awful of him to say that! :hugs: 
i know how you feel and im sure alot here do hence the group for us BBW :flower: xx


----------



## Mummafrog

Noodles I'm pleased you're starting to feel more kicks, that must be nice :) Remember the bigger the pregnancy gets, the smaller the ratio becomes of placenta to the space inside so hopefully soon there won't be much difference in kicks no matter where your plcenta is :hugs:

Hiya Sarandrew, of course you can join us, doesn't matter how late. Bet you're getting excited to meet your little bubba! From what I can tell first successful pregnancy and baby girl? :) Sorry about your previous loss <3 
I'm so sorry about what your brother said, I understand it was in an argument and siblings have different argument rules to most haha, but that would have really effected me too and it must have been horrible :( Did he say sorry? I'm sure he doesn't really think that. 
If you do want some reassurance then here is the place to post pictures of your beautiful bump and we'll all coo, I'm sure you do look very pregnant! <3


----------



## donnarobinson

Hi girls. Welcome new ladies. 
Only 2 weeks left for me :) 

Kinda upset today tho been midwifes and got weighed . So I've gained 8lb on my booking appointment weight , but I lost 1 and half stone due to sickness so if u go from that weight I've gained 2 stone ! I was 14stone 10 wen I got pregnant I went to 13stone 4 and I'm now 15 stone 5 .. :( x hope its all baby x and comes of quickx


----------



## Kyten1978

I just wanted to give a quick update. Our beautiful daughter was born February 6th at 2:21 pm after about 7 hours of induced labor and a quick 30 minutes of pushing. She was 8 lbs 6 oz and 19.5 inches. We are recovering nicely.

Welcome to all the new mommies to be. Remember BMI is just a number, not who you are. As long as you are focused on your baby's and your health don't let anyone get you down over your weight. You are all beautiful just as you are.
 



Attached Files:







birth_announcement_small.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## SarandrewBean

Thank you Jess812 and mummafrog.

Yup have had two previous losses so this is our first baby and even better a girl which is what we were hoping :D 

Yeah it did hurt, he has yet to say sorry doubt he will but are on speaking terms at the moment.

Really excited that we only have a few more weeks left until baby arrives although really nervous too, under consultant due to weight and they dont seem to have much confidence in me giving me birth naturally and with only gas and air but they were sure Id get diabetes too which I havent so hoping my ideal birth plan will happen which will also prove them wrong again.

How are all your pregnacies going?

Xx


----------



## mel28nicole

Hello to the new ladies! My BMI is also about 50 I believe, at least the last time I looked. I honestly don't feel big until I see pictures and I'm like oh... But so far I haven't had issues at the doctors, they are all extremely nice. My overall health is good, my blood pressure is great. I have diabetes in my family but they won't test until I possibly have sugar in my urine. I'm still able to wear my jeans but I feel like that won't be much longer lol

Sarandrew I feel for you! Especially since I'm the same BMI. I got my taxes done a couple weeks ago and he asked if I wanted any info and I asked for the child tax credits because I'm expecting in August. He goes "oh wow congrats are you sure there's not two in there? You're really showing." I got so red and I said "no there's one I'm just fat." You would think he would have gotten the hint that I wasn't far along if I'm due in August. He wasn't the skinniest guy in the world either so he just made himself look like an ass. 

Here's my 13 week bump. I'm sorry if it comes in sideways, that's how it did on my journal for some reason?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 13


----------



## mel28nicole

Beautiful little girl Kyten! Congrats!


----------



## JAJuly2013

Congrats Kyten!!:happydance:


----------



## JAJuly2013

Hey Ladies! Hope everyone is having a fabulous day!

Had my OB appt yesterday.

We got a good look at baby Ava's spine this time around so that's good. Everything looks perfect! Her HR was 148 and my uterus is measuring a little ahead at 25cm. (I'm 23 weeks) She weighs approx 1 pound 4 ounces.

My dr was a little concerned because I've lost yet another 2 pounds putting me at -3.2 pounds below my pre-pregnancy weight of 217. Recently I've had keytones in my urine and since both my blood sugars and my blood pressure are perfect, he advised me to eat more food. He suspects I'm not getting enough calories even though I eat ALL THE TIME. But I mostly eat fruit and veggies. I'm on a very low carb diet due to the diabetes (Type 2) so I'll have to make some adjustments there.


----------



## SarandrewBean

mel28nicole said:


> Hello to the new ladies! My BMI is also about 50 I believe, at least the last time I looked. I honestly don't feel big until I see pictures and I'm like oh... But so far I haven't had issues at the doctors, they are all extremely nice. My overall health is good, my blood pressure is great. I have diabetes in my family but they won't test until I possibly have sugar in my urine. I'm still able to wear my jeans but I feel like that won't be much longer lol
> 
> Sarandrew I feel for you! Especially since I'm the same BMI. I got my taxes done a couple weeks ago and he asked if I wanted any info and I asked for the child tax credits because I'm expecting in August. He goes "oh wow congrats are you sure there's not two in there? You're really showing." I got so red and I said "no there's one I'm just fat." You would think he would have gotten the hint that I wasn't far along if I'm due in August. He wasn't the skinniest guy in the world either so he just made himself look like an ass.
> 
> Here's my 13 week bump. I'm sorry if it comes in sideways, that's how it did on my journal for some reason?


I dont have diabetes in family etc they just had me do a glucose teat due to weight which was horrible as hate needles lol!

Some people are just assholes, to be honest Ive had no comments etc but have wondered if thats because I dont look pregnant orwhat really...

Will upload pic once get internet as on mobile at the moment! Even though hate pics of myself and will be feeling so self consious said to OH after being pregnant and with it being my first would be nice to look at a pic of my stomach while pregnant!

Xx


----------



## mel28nicole

I've seen so many plus size baby bumps and I find them all beautiful and I believe every one of them look pregnant! Pregnancy is beautiful regardless of how big you are! Don't be ashamed! :hugs:


----------



## noodles13

I am 5ft10 so im pretty tall and ive always been overweight but I am physically alot fitter than all my friends who are about 6 or 7 stone!!! Oh well 

my first daughter was 8lb4 and was 6 days late
second daughter was 8lb and was 3 weeks early due to obstetric choleostasies

my oh was 10lb8 when he was born I am worried this baby is going to be big:wacko:
as im having the first boy


----------



## Jess812

Kyten1978 said:


> I just wanted to give a quick update. Our beautiful daughter was born February 6th at 2:21 pm after about 7 hours of induced labor and a quick 30 minutes of pushing. She was 8 lbs 6 oz and 19.5 inches. We are recovering nicely.
> 
> Welcome to all the new mommies to be. Remember BMI is just a number, not who you are. As long as you are focused on your baby's and your health don't let anyone get you down over your weight. You are all beautiful just as you are.



congratulations!! x



SarandrewBean said:


> Thank you Jess812 and mummafrog.
> 
> Yup have had two previous losses so this is our first baby and even better a girl which is what we were hoping :D
> 
> Yeah it did hurt, he has yet to say sorry doubt he will but are on speaking terms at the moment.
> 
> Really excited that we only have a few more weeks left until baby arrives although really nervous too, under consultant due to weight and they dont seem to have much confidence in me giving me birth naturally and with only gas and air but they were sure Id get diabetes too which I havent so hoping my ideal birth plan will happen which will also prove them wrong again.
> 
> How are all your pregnacies going?
> 
> Xx

I was around 290lb when i had my son well id of been more as that was after delivery weight.... i was doing ok with labour, did have forceps delivery though only as my sons heart rate dropped like hell when i was put on the drip to help dilate me more! otherwise id of been ok been natural...


----------



## Mummafrog

Super congragtulations Kyten! She is beautiful and I'm glad you had a good birth :)

JAjuly I'm pleased they could finish the scan. I think it's quite normal for ladies who have excess weight to lose weight in pregnancy and I don't think it's dangerous if baby is growing well because we try and eat more healthily and just the pregnancy itself uses energy but if you've got keytones then it probably is the lack of carbs yeah, good luck finding the right balance hun :)


----------



## Mummafrog

I had a very special day today, sorry if some of you have already seen in other threads but it's my V-day today, on valentines day :happydance:
Also my partner took me to a romantic hotel last night and proposed so we're engaged :cloud9: Feeling very blessed and joyful today.

Wishing everyone a happy valentines day, hope you all had lovely days!


----------



## mel28nicole

Mummafrog I did see that!!! Congrats!!! That's so exciting!! Any ideas on a date? My fiance proposed between our anniversary (Dec 19) and Christmas, so he did it with a Christmas ornament. I didn't think he could be so clever lol!


----------



## Blue12

Congrats mommafrog

Love the idea your dh did Mel


----------



## mel28nicole

Blue12 said:


> Congrats mommafrog
> 
> Love the idea your dh did Mel

Thank you! We had an ornament that opens up, and he put a note inside of it that said "will you marry me?" and I turned around and he had the ring with him :) it was cheesy but so cute lol.


----------



## Mummafrog

Not sure about the date yet! But I'm already six months pregnant so I'm thinking instead of rushing it we'll plan it for after she is here :) She can be a bridesmaid hehe. 
I've found some gorgeous dresses online that go up to plenty big sizes so I'm hopeful I'll find the right one :happydance:

Awww that's so sweet of your husband! 

My man did it by writing and playing me a song and then pulling out the ring at the end... he's a musician and very talented and expresses himself best that way, it was really wonderful, I was all >> :cry:


----------



## lovelymiss

So much to catch up on! This thread is getting busy. I love it. :)

Welcome all of the new ladies! Can't wait for tons of bump (AND THEN BABY!) pictures. 

I am sorry some of you are treated differently due to weight. :( The only difference for me is they won't measure my fundal height and they don't try to check baby's positioning, so I have to get an extra scan at 36 weeks. From what my doctor said, there's no reason a pregnancy can't be normal due to weight. I even asked about an early GD test because I was concerned and they told me it was nothing to worry about, and getting tested early was inaccurate anyway. Weird how each practice is different! 

Anyway, congrats Kyten!! She is gorgeous!

And congrats Mummafrog. How sweet! <3 <3

As for me, things are going well. I have a feeling baby is laying sideways, so I am a bit nervous about my scan on Monday. Hoping he's head down! If he is sideways he has a bit of time to turn. Also, I have my maternity pictures today! Was going to do them last week, but it was single digits out. It's supposed to be about 20 degrees when we get them done. I was hoping for a bit warmer, but I can't put it off anymore!


----------



## lovelymiss

Maternity pictures went well! Wasn't as cold as I expected. My sweater was pretty thick. I kept my coat on until pictures. Here's a sneak peek. Even though I feel pretty huge (I was once 140lbs thinner...) I still feel beautiful. So glad she was able to capture the bump!


----------



## Blue12

Beautiful pic!!!


----------



## Jess812

such a beautiful picture! x


----------



## MommyCandice

So beautiful hun :)


----------



## Mummafrog

You look gorgeous darling and I love the setting :)


----------



## lovelymiss

Thanks, ladies! Can't wait for the rest!

So my appointment today was iffy. 

My blood pressure is raising a bit and there's protein in my urine. I went from 2-3lbs of weight gain a month to 2lbs a week these last few weeks. Could be normal, but could also be water. They are concerned about pre-eclampsia so I am doing a 24 hour urine collection. I turn it in tomorrow morning, so hopefully I'll have answers in a couple of days! I don't really think I have it, but I am glad they are being pro-active. Better to rule it out or catch it early. 

Baby is great, though! Had a growth scan. He's head down, about 6lbs. He has the CHUNKIEST cheeks. Ahhhh. So even if I do have pre-e and have to be induced early or anything, he should be nice and healthy. :)


----------



## Blue12

My weight gain increased too Hun even with my dd. you are so close now. Hopefully you find out everything is ok tomorrow But like you said if you have to be induced baby will be ok.


----------



## Mummafrog

Glad baby is behaving lovelymiss :) Yeah don't worry too much, because you've made it so close to the end and they are being proactive about it, even if it was pre-eclampsia, it couldn't do much harm to you now. Worst case scenario is they need to deliver baby but as you said, that's not really a bad scenario! hehe.

Pre-eclampsia is awful when ladies get it early and you have to battle with it because baby isn't ready to be born :( 

Can't wait to see more babies here :wohoo:


----------



## JAJuly2013

Mummafrog said:


> I had a very special day today, sorry if some of you have already seen in other threads but it's my V-day today, on valentines day :happydance:
> Also my partner took me to a romantic hotel last night and proposed so we're engaged :cloud9: Feeling very blessed and joyful today.
> 
> Wishing everyone a happy valentines day, hope you all had lovely days!

Congrats on your engagment and of course, V-Day! :happydance: My V-day came on my birthday, on February 17th :thumbup:


----------



## Mummafrog

JAJuly2013 said:


> Congrats on your engagment and of course, V-Day! :happydance: My V-day came on my birthday, on February 17th :thumbup:

Aww thank yoouh! Hehe that's great, congratulations and happy birthday to you hunny! :happydance:Did you have a good birthday?


----------



## JAJuly2013

Mummafrog said:


> JAJuly2013 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats on your engagment and of course, V-Day! :happydance: My V-day came on my birthday, on February 17th :thumbup:
> 
> Aww thank yoouh! Hehe that's great, congratulations and happy birthday to you hunny! :happydance:Did you have a good birthday?Click to expand...

Thanks,:thumbup: yes it was good. I honestly didn't do a whole lot but that is what made is special lol. My mom and stepdad took me out to lunch and my husband and I went out to dinner with my dad, who I share my birthday with.


----------



## tryn4

Hey ladies! This post is so overdue! First hope everyone is doing well, lovelymiss that's a beautiful pic!

My lil princess is here, born February 13th/2014 6 lbs 5 oz @ 12:52 am easiest delivery, calmest baby. She is so good, I cannot complain. I didn't even tear, contractions were manageable, only issue was my epidural slipped out so I had to have it redone which was uncomfortable, but honestly it was the easiest birthing out of all 5 of my deliveries! Daddy is so in love, my older kids are in heaven!
 



Attached Files:







kaliyah3.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 6









kaliyah4.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## JAJuly2013

tryn4 said:


> Hey ladies! This post is so overdue! First hope everyone is doing well, lovelymiss that's a beautiful pic!
> 
> My lil princess is here, born February 13th/2014 6 lbs 5 oz @ 12:52 am easiest delivery, calmest baby. She is so good, I cannot complain. I didn't even tear, contractions were manageable, only issue was my epidural slipped out so I had to have it redone which was uncomfortable, but honestly it was the easiest birthing out of all 5 of my deliveries! Daddy is so in love, my older kids are in heaven!

Congrats! She is beautiful!


----------



## mel28nicole

She's so beautiful!! Congrats!!


----------



## lovelymiss

Tryn, I was just thinking about posting to see if anyone had heard from you! I was wondering what was going on with that LO of yours.

CONGRATS. She is absolutely beautiful. Well done, mama! Sounds like a great labor & delivery. So glad to hear.


----------



## MommyCandice

She is absolutely beautiful. Congratulations hun


----------



## PandaMao

Tryn, she is absolutely beautiful. Congrats!


----------



## Blue12

Lovely miss how did your urine samples go?


----------



## lovelymiss

Blue12 said:


> Lovely miss how did your urine samples go?

Well it took forever for them to get back to me, but all is normal. Been monitoring BP at home. Been situated right about 120/65, so perfectly normal! I'm not worried at all.


----------



## tryn4

Thank you ladies! She is a real joy!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Your pix are just beautiful Lovelymiss! :) I have a very chubby cheeked girly. LOL! 

Tryn, you're such a rockstar. ;) <3 Love the baby girl!


----------



## Rizzo Rizzie

deleted


----------



## MommyCandice

Hi ladies. First picture is wednesday at 10+5 and 2nd is a comparison. Today we are 11 weeks :) and we go for our nt scan on thursday the 28th :) next week so excited
 



Attached Files:







20140219_203636.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 4









PhotoGrid_1392860911539.jpg
File size: 46.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## donnarobinson

She is beautiful tryn! And shares my sons birthday :) congrtz ! X


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Love the bumps ladies! Looking great!


----------



## ltrip84

Congrats Tryn! She's perfect!


----------



## Mummafrog

Hey ladies, I've been on night shifts so have barely had a moment for a while heh. :wacko:

Tryn she is gorgeous, well done, you can really see you in her :) Enjoy!

Lovelymiss, glad it was just a one off, must have been other explanations for it then :)

Lovely bumps ladies, looking good! :thumbup:


----------



## JAJuly2013

Hi Ladies! Just poppin in to say hi and I hope everyone is doing well!

Here is my 25 week bump :flower:
 



Attached Files:







25 weeks 1 day.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## JAJuly2013

Hello Everyone! Hope all is well!

Had my OB appt yesterday @ 25+1 and everything is great so far.
HB was 140
My weight and BP are perfect - no weight gain yet - wow! I'm shocked
My dr gave me a prescription to get fitted for a belly band since i"ve been having so much low back pain and pressure way down low in my pelvis. I'm so happy about that!
My uterus is measuring between 27-28 cm which is slightly ahead but I know that's normal for subsequent pregnancies. 
I get to have another ultrasound in 2 weeks to recheck growth due to my diabetes. Looking forward to that!! Love seeing my baby girl!:flower:

I know I posted my 25 week bump yesterday but I thought it would be neat to post the progression from week 19-25.

From left to right:
19 weeks, 22 weeks and 25 weeks
 



Attached Files:







belly 19 weeks.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 0









22 weeks Feb 04 2013.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 0









25 weeks 1 day.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## lovelymiss

Good luck with the belly band! Hope it helps.

Congrats on no weight gain! I am up 17lbs. I've gained 2-3lbs a week for the past few weeks... before that I was averaging 2lbs a month. Kind of sucks, but I am hoping it's water.

Here's my "term" bump @ 37 weeks!



I had a rough weekend. One of my best friends is in the hospital after a really bad accident. Now it's catching up to me and I am so achy. I am ready for this guy to make his appearance! I feel like I'm going to go over though. :(


----------



## Mummafrog

Awwe your tummies are all so beautiful!

Really pleased for you JAJuly, it's a great feeling when you finish an appointment and everything is perfect isn't it :) I haven't gained anything yet too, I lost quickly at the beginning and I've stopped losing now, three cheers for us! I'm maintaining but where we are in our pregnancies is where the weight of the pregnancy itself starts to come on, so I think I will start to gain at some point soon, just hoping to not go too far over pre-preg weight. It's funny, so far our pregnancies are almost exactly the same! 

So sorry to hear you had a hard weekend lovelymiss :( that sounds awful! How is your friend doing now? I bet you're achy, it must be hard at the end :hugs: Love your term bump though! I'm sure a lot of that weight is baby growing and after the birth you probably won't be that far over the weight you started, try not to worry about it, I'm sure it will happen to me towards the end too. 

As for me I've got my next midwife appointment next week. Then a growth scan and my GTT in just over two weeks. My baby girl is lovely and active and doing all sorts of weird movements! I'm enjoying how my uterus seems quite big now so she can kick right round the side and above my belly button and all sorts :haha: It's really starting to hit home for me and my partner that our dream of having a baby is really happening and we only have three and a half months to go.. :cloud9: I wrote a birth plan the other day, it has been forming in my head for a while but I was ready to type it up so I did, it felt good.
We're working on names and getting everything we need currently! How are people who are around in the 20's weeks doing with those two things?


----------



## JAJuly2013

Mummafrog said:


> Awwe your tummies are all so beautiful!
> 
> Really pleased for you JAJuly, it's a great feeling when you finish an appointment and everything is perfect isn't it :) I haven't gained anything yet too, I lost quickly at the beginning and I've stopped losing now, three cheers for us! I'm maintaining but where we are in our pregnancies is where the weight of the pregnancy itself starts to come on, so I think I will start to gain at some point soon, just hoping to not go too far over pre-preg weight. It's funny, so far our pregnancies are almost exactly the same!
> 
> So sorry to hear you had a hard weekend lovelymiss :( that sounds awful! How is your friend doing now? I bet you're achy, it must be hard at the end :hugs: Love your term bump though! I'm sure a lot of that weight is baby growing and after the birth you probably won't be that far over the weight you started, try not to worry about it, I'm sure it will happen to me towards the end too.
> 
> As for me I've got my next midwife appointment next week. Then a growth scan and my GTT in just over two weeks. My baby girl is lovely and active and doing all sorts of weird movements! I'm enjoying how my uterus seems quite big now so she can kick right round the side and above my belly button and all sorts :haha: It's really starting to hit home for me and my partner that our dream of having a baby is really happening and we only have three and a half months to go.. :cloud9: I wrote a birth plan the other day, it has been forming in my head for a while but I was ready to type it up so I did, it felt good.
> We're working on names and getting everything we need currently! How are people who are around in the 20's weeks doing with those two things?

Good for you on writing your birth plan. I have one as well. Its nice knowing that you have a plan and can share that with your Dr/Midwife. 

I dont' have anything ready yet - just some outfits for baby. But I know I still have some time and my baby shower is in April. 
I agree, baby's movements are getting so much stronger now and it's fun to watch my belly move and jerk around. :flower:

Lovelymiss - I'm sorry to hear about your friend. :nope: How is your friend doing now?


----------



## Mummafrog

JAJuly2013 said:


> Good for you on writing your birth plan. I have one as well. Its nice knowing that you have a plan and can share that with your Dr/Midwife.
> 
> I dont' have anything ready yet - just some outfits for baby. But I know I still have some time and my baby shower is in April.
> I agree, baby's movements are getting so much stronger now and it's fun to watch my belly move and jerk around. :flower:
> 
> Lovelymiss - I'm sorry to hear about your friend. :nope: How is your friend doing now?

Yeah exactly, when my midwife says it's time to talk about it then I'll have something to go through :) 
I'm having mine at the end of April too, I think, the date was mainly decided by when the people in my life are on a break from study hehe. I have quite a lot of clothes from my friend who had a lovely baby a few months ago so I'm not worried about that and I have my baby carrier and moses basket.. but I've lately started panicking about things like nappies :haha: This is my first baby and even though I think I'm pretty chilled out, I have my moments! My OH was chuckling at me for worrying about nappies when we've still got over three months. 

Can I put nappies and things like that on the baby shower list of 'things we need'? Do you think it seems rude to say which specific type of disposable nappies we want..? Maybe not if it's close family? :)

Also I have the amazing Wilkinet baby carrier for plus sized ladies, but I was wondering if anyone had a recommendation for a sling for us bigger ladies that is comfy? I'd like a ring sling, I'm not in a rush with it because the wilkinet is perfect for newborns but I definitely want one.


----------



## lovelymiss

Thanks, ladies! <3 She is doing well. It was a pretty bad accident. She'll be in the hospital for several weeks, then who knows how long recovery will be. She ended up losing her leg, just above the knee. They tried to save it, but just couldn't. Honestly, when the accident first happened (it happened at work) and my other friend came running in screaming, I thought she had died... so I am just thankful she's alive and in good spirits! 

Mummafrog- Nothing wrong with putting diapers on your registry! I have tons of friends who do that. I wouldn't stock up on one brand though, you might find a different brand works better for you LO. I started buying cloth diapers pretty early... like by 14 weeks. We had planned to purchase a pack of disposables a week, but then decided on cloth. It's never too early! Babies go through a LOT! Yay for movements. :) It's lovely, isn't it? I love sitting in the evening and watching him roll around in my belly LOL. The dogs get a kick out of it. Everything will come together... don't worry. Can't wait to hear names (if you decide to share!).


----------



## Mummafrog

Oh my goodness that's so awful.. I'm sorry, your poor friend. I can't believe accidents like that happen, I hope she gets compensation. I'm glad she's coping well, she must be a strong lady. I can't imagine how you must have felt when you didn't know how bad it was :/ :hugs:

Re the nappies - yeah we were hoping to do cloth but unfortunately our home is just too small for a dryer so for our first bumpkin looks like we're going for disposables, but I want to get natural eco ones and you're right I'm going to get a few different brands in newborn size so we hopefully can choose a favourite before we buy bulk in the bigger sizes :) 
Oooh I might get your ladies opinions on names when we're more sure about a few, our goal is to get 3-5 favourites ready for when she is born and then wait till we see her to make the final decision, getting so excited! :wohoo:


----------



## lovelymiss

Oh yes. My agency is wonderful and they are already working on getting her worker's comp since it happened on the clock. Also, she is filing a lawsuit against the person who hit her (she was actually loading stuff into her car when she got hit), but that will take some time. It was an awful feeling in deed, but just reminds us how you never know when something can happen! She is such a strong woman. So inspiring. 

I am thankful we can do cloth, but I know it's just not for everyone... whether due to lack of space, time or energy to bother lol. Sorry you wanted to, but can't. The eco diapers sound great! I'd definitely register for some.


----------



## MommyCandice

Just back from my scan :) baby was kicking away. Hb was 179
 



Attached Files:







20140227_120949.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## tryn4

just popping in quickly, my laptop is having issues. Sorry to hear about your friends accident @lovely miss...bump looks great..all your bumps look lovely. this is me last saturday 9 days post delivery. Im down 18 lbs, but it probably will go back on lol. I am 20 lbs lighter than pre pregnancy. If I stay like this I am ok with it. Here is a pic of Kaliyah going to her 1st party lol (pics from same event)
 



Attached Files:







afterk.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 16









kk.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 11


----------



## JAJuly2013

beautiful pics tryn!


----------



## Mummafrog

Lovelymiss - I'm really pleased they are trying to help her get what she deserves. 
I'm okay about the nappies, I've made my peace because we plan to do it with subsequent babies, I'll just still do my best to avoid chemicals.

Mommycandice - Congratulations on your healthy scan, such a cutie pic!

Tryn - You and baby look gorgeous and really well, it's inspiring to see and makes me excited :) 

I'm feeling really down in most of the clothes I own at the moment, my bump still hasn't rounded fully but my clothes aren't fitting properly any more, just sucks. 
I've finally ordered a bump support band though, so that's one thing :)


----------



## tryn4

Thank u both!

@mummafrog-I'm sure u look just beautiful. Keep your head up!


----------



## JAJuly2013

Mummafrog said:


> Lovelymiss - I'm really pleased they are trying to help her get what she deserves.
> I'm okay about the nappies, I've made my peace because we plan to do it with subsequent babies, I'll just still do my best to avoid chemicals.
> 
> Mommycandice - Congratulations on your healthy scan, such a cutie pic!
> 
> Tryn - You and baby look gorgeous and really well, it's inspiring to see and makes me excited :)
> 
> I'm feeling really down in most of the clothes I own at the moment, my bump still hasn't rounded fully but my clothes aren't fitting properly any more, just sucks.
> I've finally ordered a bump support band though, so that's one thing :)

Yay for ordering your bump support band! I still have to go get mine. 
Regarding feeling down about your clothes, i know you feel. I felt that way for a while too. I hate shopping for clothes. I am sure you look beautiful in whatever you wear. It will get better, and soon you will have a nice big, round baby bump to show off!


----------



## Mummafrog

Awwe you guyzz are so lovely, you make me all emotional :) Thank you very much.

I had a lot of trouble sleeping last night, my stomach felt very uncomfortable and annoying and I was achey and bleh. Ah the joy :haha:

Guess what, I braved the swimming pool today! Proudly wearing my maternity swimming costume and I felt very good. 

Just wish my baby girl would move a bit more.. these past few days have had me wavering between being worried and not, maybe she is just finding her pattern.. Surely going all day only feeling one or two little things after feeling her thump me all day a different day, isn't right? It makes me not feel pregnant and I get all terrified she is going to leave me :cry:I know I sound irrational, I'm trying to just be patient. 

Sorry I don't mean to blabber on about me! How are people today? Anything new to report? XX


----------



## JAJuly2013

Mummafrog said:


> Awwe you guyzz are so lovely, you make me all emotional :) Thank you very much.
> 
> I had a lot of trouble sleeping last night, my stomach felt very uncomfortable and annoying and I was achey and bleh. Ah the joy :haha:
> 
> Guess what, I braved the swimming pool today! Proudly wearing my maternity swimming costume and I felt very good.
> 
> Just wish my baby girl would move a bit more.. these past few days have had me wavering between being worried and not, maybe she is just finding her pattern.. Surely going all day only feeling one or two little things after feeling her thump me all day a different day, isn't right? It makes me not feel pregnant and I get all terrified she is going to leave me :cry:I know I sound irrational, I'm trying to just be patient.
> 
> Sorry I don't mean to blabber on about me! How are people today? Anything new to report? XX

I've heard that baby's don't move as much during a growth spurt so maybe that is what is going on? Also, don't forget, baby still sleeps quite a bit in there. I would try not to worry too much. As long as you are still feeling some movement I'm sure everything is fine. :hugs:

Nothing new to report here...hope everyone is doing well!!


----------



## pineapple91

Hi im hoping I can join you ladies. I a bbw and is nice to beable to connect with other plus size mommies. What is everyones biggest concern being over weight


----------



## JAJuly2013

pineapple91 said:


> Hi im hoping I can join you ladies. I a bbw and is nice to beable to connect with other plus size mommies. What is everyones biggest concern being over weight

Welcome to the group!

Back pain is my biggest fear due to my weight. If I wasn't already diabetic it would be worrying about gestational diabetes and the fear of a big baby...So far baby is right on track. Let's hope she stays that!


----------



## FIRSTIME

Hi all. Glad to see that there is somewhere on here for those of us that aren't stick figures. In response to biggest fears is continuing back pain and sciatic. I already had problems with both pre-pregnancy. My lower back and left hip have been really bothering me and I am not quite out of the first trimester!


----------



## Mummafrog

Welcome to the two new ladies, nice that you are quite close to each other in weeks according to your tickers :happydance:

For me I'm worried that towards the end of pregnancy I will pile on weight and then won't be able to lose it after. Also can't help being nervous about some of the 'higher risks' they bang on about. And my pelvis hurts, don't know if that is to do with weight or not but ouchy. 

But I'm also proud of how well I've done with my weight so far and I'm proud of being a big lady on my good days, I absolutely love being pregnant :dance:Don't forget to celebrate your amazing bodies ladies!


----------



## mel28nicole

Gestational diabetes scares me. Especially since it runs in my family. So far so good. My blood pressure was high at my last appointment, but that was because my car broke down on the way there and I was afraid I was going to miss my appointment!

I still haven't gained weight. But I am also suffering from morning sickness though, so it really sucks.

I have my anatomy scan scheduled for March 21st when I'm 18+3 and I'm praying baby isn't shy! I had to schedule it earlier because my fiance works for the gas wells and they would only let him have that day off.


----------



## lovelymiss

Tryin- she's beautiful and you look great!

Mummafrog- It's totally normal to hate that in between bump stage, but I know you look beautiful! Also normal for LO to slow down at this point. I know Leo went through a growth spurt at the stage so he slowed down for a few days. I hope she's back to normal now!

Mel- I hope you don't have GD. That was a huge fear of mine, too. Good luck with the gender scan! 

Welcome to the new ladies! :flower:

As for me, just hanging in there. So ready to have this baby, but I feel like I'll go over-due.


----------



## tryn4

I have no concerns about being overweight. I look better now than I did before I had my daughter (yay pregnancy) All the aches n pains like hip n back pain I can assure you slim women feel them too, gestational diabetes is equally common with thinner women as well if not MORE so. Also I noticed that bigger girls tend to not gain as much weight during pregnancy as small women do, sotthat's something. Positive thinking ladies! Don't worry over things u cannot control! I know not everyone is like me, but I have been plus sized my whole teen thru adult life, and had 5 very successful pregnancy, delivered 5 healthy children without complications. I'm not going to live my life worried about my size when thank god I've been blessed with working limbs, sound mind, healthy children with 10 fingers, 10 toes, a lovely husband & breath in my lungs. Life is way too short to be consumed with your size.


----------



## tryn4

Lovelymiss a lot of first time mums go overdue. I did with my first, but I got induced 3 days after. But who knows, hopefully Leo will b here sooner than u think! Not long now!

@mumma-my daughter really didn't make much action until the last 8 weeks. Then she went Crazzzzzzy! :)


----------



## Mummafrog

Mel - Hope you get to find out what your cutie baby is if that's what you want! I loved finding out with my girly :) Make sure you update!

Lovelymiss - Thank you for the reassurance, your nickname for the site is very fitting! Hehe. I promise to post a bump picture real soon :) 

Tryn - good to know! And your wonderful outlook on your beauty is inspiring, most of the time I am quite happy with myself, it's only when I have the occasional hormone induced bad day but my partner is SO good at making me feel amazing :blush: How's that gorgeous baby of yours doing??

My baby girl has gone crazy today after her lazy day yesterday, barely stopped wriggling and poking me, so feeling much better. I think she's just finding her pattern and I need to be patient and aware. Looking forward to my midwife appointment next week and my growth scan on the 17th of March, I always feel reassured for a good month after a scan. 
Got work tonight, 13 hour night shift, wish my pelvis strength! :dohh:


----------



## lovelymiss

This is about the only thread I keep up with, so I figured I'd post while waiting on hubby to get home... 

MY WATER BROKE! (SUCH a weird feeling... I thought I peed myself :haha:)

OB wants me to come in as soon as hubby gets home so they can monitor me. This little guy will be here by the end of tomorrow! Hopefully sooner rather than later. Will update when I can. :)


----------



## Blue12

Such exciting news lovely miss. Sending pain free labour wishes... Xxxx

Will be looking forward to your update x


----------



## donnarobinson

Tryn u look great , :) and she's gorgeous,

So I'm being induced 2moz and 40+4 ! X 

Hope ur al ok girls x


----------



## donnarobinson

Good luck lovelymiss x


----------



## mel28nicole

Good luck lovely!!


----------



## JAJuly2013

Yay lovelymiss! Can't wait for your next update! :flower::happydance:


----------



## tryn4

Good luck miss safe delivery! So excited for you!...I have never had my water break on its own!

Thanks Donna! Your almost there Yipeeeeeee!


----------



## tryn4

@ mummaf-we all have those days, my cure is a tight pair of undies and a cute outfit LOL perks me right up! Kaliyah is doing very well although she has her new moments of fussing, but still quite the sweetie! Thanks for asking! She has gained a pound, and weighed in at doctors at 7lb6oz..


----------



## Mummafrog

Wohoo lovelymiss! Wishing you luck, love and joy :dance: Can't wait for the update.

Sorry I've been off for a bit, working nights at the weekend and it has really messed my eating/sleeping up.

Tryn - Good news, lovely to hear <3


----------



## Rcx

Hi ladies,
Do u think this is bloat, fat or bump? I physically cannot hols my jelly belly in any more!! 
https://i863.photobucket.com/albums/ab198/Rachyd_x/Mobile%20Uploads/0593A668-C946-4F9D-8532-52CA2BD8532F_zpsywlpk3xn.jpg

Good luck to all who's babies are imminent!!! Xxx


----------



## sprite30

My biggest fear is that my doc is trying to create problems. I went in for my first prenatal appointment yesterday and they already have me all booked for a gd 1hr test, 24 hour urine hold, thyroid follow up you name it...and this is even after I told them I have never had high bp, and my sugar has always been fine. I think I'm going to call them back and tell them I'm not doing it. She said I need the glucose test bc my bmi is 35 wtf,


----------



## mel28nicole

That's ridiculous! My BMI is 50 and they are just waiting until the time they usually do everything. I am, however, way more thirsty than normal and I'm afraid I may be developing gestational diabetes. But still, even tho my weight is a concern they never made me feel like it was. Maybe you need to see another doctor? I understand it's nice to take precautions but I don't think you need to do all the testing so soon. What if it comes back negative and you develop it later on and they miss it? That could lead to a lot more problems.


----------



## Rizzo Rizzie

deleted


----------



## tryn4

Hi ladies! Great bump pics...definatly bumps!

The glucose test is pointless early on, wether or not u are "plus sized" it should be given later on like wayyyyy later on and that is the time they will truly know if u have GD. 

Go with your gut instinct. Trust me as a veteran mum, who has always been heavy even before my first, there is absolutely nothing wrong with you nor are u at risk for anything that a smaller woman would be predisposed to have.

Good luck!


----------



## JAJuly2013

Yeah normally you are tested for GD around 26-28 weeks...Thankfully I got to skip that test since I'm already Diabetic. Diabetes sucks though..ugh


----------



## MommyCandice

Just got back from the drs. Heard baby hb was between 170 and 180. My blood pressure is fairly low. Was only 90 over something so she said it would explain my dizzy spells. I have also lost 6 lbs in the last 4 weeks but she doesnt seem to be concerned. I am officially off to see the ob as of next month so I am very excited. Should I be concerned about my blood pressure. Dr just said we will have to keep an eye on it. Just slightly worried now.


----------



## MommyCandice

It may have been high blood pressure I dont know. She just said pre eclampsia


----------



## JAJuly2013

MommyCandice said:


> Just got back from the drs. Heard baby hb was between 170 and 180. My blood pressure is fairly low. Was only 90 over something so she said it would explain my dizzy spells. I have also lost 6 lbs in the last 4 weeks but she doesnt seem to be concerned. I am officially off to see the ob as of next month so I am very excited. Should I be concerned about my blood pressure. Dr just said we will have to keep an eye on it. Just slightly worried now.

I have a history of high blood pressure so I've been on BP meds and my BP is on the low side as well. I'd just keep an eye on it, which I'm sure your OB will be doing. 

From what I've read in the past, low blood pressure is common in the first 24 weeks of pregnancy.


----------



## Rizzo Rizzie

deleted


----------



## donnarobinson

Hi girls, just checking in, hope ur all ok. ! 

Happy to announce that baby chad was born on 4/3/14 at 4.29am weighing 9lb 1oz , so 4oz lighter than his brother! He's gorgeous and I'm so in love ! Labour was a breeze compared to my 1st ! Good luck with ur pregnancys x


----------



## tryn4

Hey Donna! Congrats! Beautiful big boy! He is a heartbreaker! Speedy recovery to you xo


----------



## tryn4

@ Candice-don't be too worried. I lost a ton of weight during my pregnancy & even in the 8th & 9th month. I was worried too, and certain times my bp was all over. I told them if they don't use a largeccuff on me my bp reading is inaccurate. But honestly, I was perfectly fine, so was baby :)


----------



## fxforbabyb

congrats on your new bundle of joy!!


----------



## BabsJ

Sorry to burst into here girls, but I got a question. I'm about 14 1/2 weeks atm and wondering when I will start to show really. I'm about 40 pounds overweight and have quite a decent mount of fat on the area where the bump should come. I know it can take some time, esp because it's my first child but I'm getting so impatient when I see all those skinny, flat tummy women having bumps already :(


----------



## Blue12

Babs with my first it wasn't until 23-28 weeks. But what really helps is to wear maternity pants because it shapes the "fat" into bump shape lol. I wish I knew that the first time around as I would have worn maternity pants sooner.


----------



## JAJuly2013

Congrats Donna!! He is beautiful! :flower:


----------



## BabsJ

Blue12 said:


> Babs with my first it wasn't until 23-28 weeks. But what really helps is to wear maternity pants because it shapes the "fat" into bump shape lol. I wish I knew that the first time around as I would have worn maternity pants sooner.

Thanks for the nice reply! :)


----------



## ltrip84

Babs, I started showing a little at 18 weeks, but it wasn't until about 25-28 weeks until I really started getting comments about my belly. At 18 weeks it was noticeable to me and my OH, but other people didn't think much of it until I was further along.


----------



## lovelymiss

Babs, I am well over 100lbs overweight and I started to show by week 20. I wasn't really noticeable to others (who didn't know I was pregnant) until after 30 weeks though.

Congrats, Donna!! He's perfect.

I agree with tryn. Early GD testing is so pointless. I am so glad I wasn't treated any differently for being plus sized. Trust your gut, ladies!! 

Anyway, sorry for the delay! Life has been absolutely crazy. Baby Leo was born Sunday March 2nd at 10:02pm via c-section. He weighed in at 8lb 8oz (though some of that could have been from my IV fluids) and measured 21 inches long. I was 38 weeks exactly when my water broke (it was midnight LOL). Got to the hospital around 3am. I was 2cm dilated and only 50% effaced. It was a long, SLOW labor. Within a couple hours I was on pitocin. They checked me again around 9am and I was about 3cm dilated. Long story short, I got the epi around 4:30pm to help my body relax. Eventually the pitocin started messing with his heart rate, so they switched to internal monitoring. Thank goodness because the regular monitors would NOT pick up my contractions. By 9pm he was 5-6cm dilated and I was spiking a fever. They decided to do a c-section. I was almost relieved a bit because I was too exhausted to think about pushing. By 10:02 he was out, screaming!! He did very well, but did have low glucose. Now he is doing fairly well, but is a lazy eater. He lost 1lb of his birth weight and wasn't making enough dirty diapers. My milk is taking awhile to come in, so they have me feeding every 2 hours and pumping 4-5 times a day to try to get his weight up. We go back in a few hours to see how it's been working. I am so absolutely in love with him!!

Anyway, here he is!
 



Attached Files:







1.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 4









2.jpg
File size: 35.4 KB
Views: 12









4.jpg
File size: 40 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Blue12

He's gorgeous lovely miss. Sorry to hear labour was a bit rough but sounds like things went well.


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks girls, aww congrtz lovelymiss he's gorgeous x


----------



## JAJuly2013

Hello everyone! Hope everyone had a great weekend.
I'm starting to feel quite large and a little uncomfortable but I know it will get worse in the coming weeks!
Went to a breast feeding class with my husband and learned a lot. I'm feeling more confident now and i'm hoping things will go better this time around. 
Bought lots of baby clothes this weekend but still have so much to buy still. I'm starting to feel antsy.
Wed I have an ultrasound to check baby's growth due to my diabetes. Then Friday, my OB appt. Hope they both go well!
 



Attached Files:







27 weeks_frontview.jpg
File size: 14.2 KB
Views: 3









27 weeks_sideview.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Jess812

congratulations to the recent babies been born!! 

i cannot wait to meet this little boy <3

Well heres me today, 28 weeks with baby boy #2!
 



Attached Files:







2014-03-10 09.31.54.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Blue12

Beautiful pics ladies!!!


----------



## erinlynnak

I'm so ready to be a mommy! I live in the middle of no where alaska! So I have to drive 5 hours to get to the city to get my Implanon birth control removed tomorrow! It will be removed wednesday! I'm currently on a relaxed diet! I'm eating healthier with portion control but also not going crazy. I'm about 100 pounds... maybe 140 over weight! Has anyone gotten pregnant quickly off of implanon or norplant?! My husband is finally readyto be a dad. Were 22 years old! All my friends are popping out all this rediculously cute little babies and their giving me baby fever SO bad! So someone give me good news about getting pregnant ladies!!!!!! :flower:


----------



## Rizzo Rizzie

18+3 weeks today find out gender in 2 days
 



Attached Files:







18 weeks.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 16


----------



## JAJuly2013

hello all!

Quick update - Had an ultrasound yesterday at 27+2 to check growth due to my Type 2 diabetes. Baby Ava is right on track weighing 2 pounds 5 ounces and approx 15 inches long. HB was 139. :cloud9:

Have an OB appt tomorrow. :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







Ava 27 weeks_3D profile.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 0









Ava 27 weeks_front view of face.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## JAJuly2013

Hello everyone! Hope everyone is doing well! Happy st patrick's day to those of you that celebrate it. :flower:

28 weeks today ladies! Feels good to be in the 3rd trimester! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







28 weeks.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 4


----------



## MummyToAmberx

hey ladies can i join you's? :) 

im after a water homebirth i just no im going to get 'your weight is going to be an issue' 

x


----------



## JAJuly2013

MummyToAmberx said:


> hey ladies can i join you's? :)
> 
> im after a water homebirth i just no im going to get 'your weight is going to be an issue'
> 
> x

Welcome!
Why would your weight be an issue for a home birth? Do you have other complications? Diabetes, hypertension, etc?


----------



## MummyToAmberx

JAJuly2013 said:


> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies can i join you's? :)
> 
> im after a water homebirth i just no im going to get 'your weight is going to be an issue'
> 
> x
> 
> Welcome!
> Why would your weight be an issue for a home birth? Do you have other complications? Diabetes, hypertension, etc?Click to expand...

My weight with my last baby was an issue (even though more likely to lighter than i may end up at 9 months with this one) i was classed as high risk and wouldnt allow me water birth even at hospital. All i ever heard last time was about my bmi this or that. I remember being told my baby would be 9lb 10oz going on about my belly was big and i went further overdue to people surprize she was only 7lb 11oz and smaller than my first.

i am in different area to my previous birth but issues ive had with ttc and visiting hospital my weight was main concern yet again even though i knew it was the dread depo that had just screwed me up which ill add weight come came back on since i startes depo. x


----------



## JAJuly2013

MummyToAmberx said:


> JAJuly2013 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies can i join you's? :)
> 
> im after a water homebirth i just no im going to get 'your weight is going to be an issue'
> 
> x
> 
> Welcome!
> Why would your weight be an issue for a home birth? Do you have other complications? Diabetes, hypertension, etc?Click to expand...
> 
> My weight with my last baby was an issue (even though more likely to lighter than i may end up at 9 months with this one) i was classed as high risk and wouldnt allow me water birth even at hospital. All i ever heard last time was about my bmi this or that. I remember being told my baby would be 9lb 10oz going on about my belly was big and i went further overdue to people surprize she was only 7lb 11oz and smaller than my first.
> 
> i am in different area to my previous birth but issues ive had with ttc and visiting hospital my weight was main concern yet again even though i knew it was the dread depo that had just screwed me up which ill add weight come came back on since i startes depo. xClick to expand...

Oh I see. I'm in the US and my OB hasn't made a big deal about my weight but I haven't asked about a water birth. I know I couldn't have a home birth because of my diabetes and hypertension. A water birth would be amazing I think. 

Seems silly to me just to class you as high risk just because of your weight. :dohh: If baby is fine, why would there be problems? Although I guess labor can go in any direction, with ANYONE. Overweight or not..


----------



## Mummafrog

Here in the UK a high BMI is considered 'high risk' and therefore a contra-indication to home birth :/ BUT Mummytoamber, my BMI was 42 at booking and I am aiming for a home birth as long as no other risk factors/complications develop, I am well informed and being very vigilant and have talked it over with multiple professionals. They know my plan and are happy to support it as long as I am making an informed decision and aware of all the issues I am at higher risk for and this is clearly documented in my notes. Even the consultants have been supportive once I have made my decision clear :)

So far so good and haven't developed any other complications yet and have also lost weight, feeling very good, so my home birth is feeling more in sight! :happydance:

Now 28 weeks and had my growth scan today (because of BMI) and baby is measuring perfectly, 50th percentile, very pleased. She is looking so scrummy, I can't wait to kiss her all over! :cloud9:

GTT tomorrow.. I'm really scared of this indicating a big problem even though I've had no symptoms.. but I'm just going to go for it and wait it out, better to know if there is a problem :coffee: I think I wouldn't mind so much but I really disagree with how my Trust handles the GTT, oh well.


----------



## JAJuly2013

Mummafrog said:


> Here in the UK a high BMI is considered 'high risk' and therefore a contra-indication to home birth :/ BUT Mummytoamber, my BMI was 42 at booking and I am aiming for a home birth as long as no other risk factors/complications develop, I am well informed and being very vigilant and have talked it over with multiple professionals. They know my plan and are happy to support it as long as I am making an informed decision and aware of all the issues I am at higher risk for and this is clearly documented in my notes. Even the consultants have been supportive once I have made my decision clear :)
> 
> So far so good and haven't developed any other complications yet and have also lost weight, feeling very good, so my home birth is feeling more in sight! :happydance:
> 
> Now 28 weeks and had my growth scan today (because of BMI) and baby is measuring perfectly, 50th percentile, very pleased. She is looking so scrummy, I can't wait to kiss her all over! :cloud9:
> 
> GTT tomorrow.. I'm really scared of this indicating a big problem even though I've had no symptoms.. but I'm just going to go for it and wait it out, better to know if there is a problem :coffee: I think I wouldn't mind so much but I really disagree with how my Trust handles the GTT, oh well.

I had my baby's growth measured last week - you may have seen the post...and Dr said my baby is measuring in the 49th percentile and he was pleased as well. Yay for healthy babies!! :happydance:


----------



## sprite30

I just realized I forgot to update you ladies on the results from my 1 hour glucose tolerance test. My results were 127 the lab slip says under 130 is normal and over 140 would be considered borderline and I would have needed a 3 hr gtt and over 180 they would just assume I would fail the 3 hr test. So I am very happy with that result. Dh and I have decided it's probably smart to by the glucose monitor and keep track just in case. 

I haven't done the 24 hour urine hold yet, has anyone else had to do that to find out your baseline "just in case" you get pre e?


----------



## Mummafrog

JAJuly2013 said:
 

> I had my baby's growth measured last week - you may have seen the post...and Dr said my baby is measuring in the 49th percentile and he was pleased as well. Yay for healthy babies!! :happydance:

Ohh congratulations! Our bubba's are wonderful aren't they :wohoo: and we're doing very well. 

Had the GTT, it wasn't the most pleasent thing.. I'm scared of the results :( Said I would hear this week which is good.


----------



## tryn4

Hey girls, 

Lovelymiss-congrats on baby Leo! He is so beautiful! I'm sorry u had to end up with a csec, but he's here n all is well!

Hello to everyone else, bumps are looking fab!

Welcome welcome to anyone new!

My daughter is doing very well, we have settled into life as usual. She went for her 1 month check up & is growing beautifully. She weighs 8lbs now (was a little on the small side @ birth) but is filling out now. I will post updated pics if I can get my laptop to work. Hugs to all xo


----------



## Mummafrog

Just figured out from looking at the scan results page that my little poppet is currently estimated to weigh 2lbs 13oz :D What have other peoples 28 week growth scans estimated? 

Eeek Tryn, a month already? How amazing! Yes piccies please~


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

Mummafrog said:


> Just figured out from looking at the scan results page that my little poppet is currently estimated to weigh 2lbs 13oz :D What have other peoples 28 week growth scans estimated?
> 
> Eeek Tryn, a month already? How amazing! Yes piccies please~

At 29 weeks she was estimated at 3lb 14oz but I have GD so scan was checking to see just how big she is. Answer = really big :D


----------



## JAJuly2013

Mummafrog said:


> Just figured out from looking at the scan results page that my little poppet is currently estimated to weigh 2lbs 13oz :D What have other peoples 28 week growth scans estimated?
> 
> Eeek Tryn, a month already? How amazing! Yes piccies please~

My little girl at 27 weeks was 2lbs 5 ounces.


----------



## mel28nicole

Hi ladies we are team pink!! I would upload a pic but I'm on my phone and it'll come up sideways lol! At my scan I was 18+3 and she's measuring 19+1 and the tech was asking me if I had my glucose testing done. I'm hoping she's not ahead because of GD :(


----------



## MommyCandice

Thats so exciting hun I am hoping to find out april 16 at our anomaly scan


----------



## mel28nicole

That's so exciting! We ALMOST didn't get to find out because the cord was in between her legs! But she moved and the tech saw she was a girl!


----------



## Mummafrog

Aww congratulations Mel! Looking forward to the pic of your little girl :dance:
Do you have GD then? I don't remember them saying how many 'weeks' she was measuring at the 20 week scan, they just said her measurements were within normal range.
Do you have the measurements on a print out? I'm happy to share mine if it will put your mind at ease :)

Alls good with me aside from aches and pains you know, can't complain if me and little girl are healthy and progressing well :) Can't believe I'm 30 weeks on Friday... that feels strange and big.. I cannot wait to hold my daughter and I'm getting very excited about birth, but I'm also getting to the point where I'm thinking 'awh, only ten weeks left of my pregnancy' I know I'm going to miss it so I'm going to do my best to enjoy the final stretch!


----------



## mel28nicole

I'm waiting on them to post my ultrasound results online. She said she was measuring 19+1 which I mean it's only 5 days ahead but apparently she is thinking I may have GD. I do have diabetes on my side of the family so it's possible I could have it. I feel fine tho. Who knows! I guess we will find out soon.


----------



## ltrip84

mel- I wouldn't worry too much about it. They were freaking me out about the GD because my baby is measuring large. I had numerous ppl ask me if I had my GD test done yet like they were SURE something had to be wrong. Well, I passed the GD test--he's just a big boy! So just because you are measuring a little farther ahead doesn't necessarily mean you have GD.


----------



## mel28nicole

Well my doctor was not concerned about her being bigger at all. Which is good! Her heartbeat was irregular today tho... It would be 150s like normal and drop low and go back up then low again. She wants another ultrasound because they didn't get everything they wanted last time and then went to check out the heart too to see how it's going. So we have it scheduled for April 7th. Anyone else have issues with an irregular heartbeat?


----------



## JAJuly2013

Hello All - Hope you had a good weekend! 

mel28nicole - congrats on a little girl!

I'm 29 weeks today and starting to feel very uncomfortable. Still have 11 weeks left so I'm afraid to see just how uncomfortable I will get!
Everything is going great so far - just had some issues with my glucose levels recently but we are increasing my meds so hopefully that will work!
 



Attached Files:







29 weeks belly pic.jpg
File size: 14.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## ChubbyCheeks

Just found this thread...I am a mummy of 4 already & due with no 5. Each pregnancy i have went up a size & now i'm an 18 :( Really wanted
To lose a bit before getting pregnant but i'm still over the moon...Really praying i don't put on too much this time as it just causes more problems for me :/ Would love to
Chat to any like minded ladies who understand xx


----------



## DragonflyWing

Hello! I hope it's ok if I join you ladies here :)

Over the past year since my twins were born, I have gained a whopping 45 pounds (I think that's about 20.5kg)! I don't know how I managed it, I think it was largely due to stress and comfort eating. I was overweight to begin with, so this is really devastating to me. Allllllll of the weight went straight to my middle, and I'm afraid I'm not going to show at all with this pregnancy, since I already look 8 months pregnant. I'm generally feeling awful about my weight right now, but so very excited about the baby.

I only gained 27 pounds with my twins, and lost it all immediately (before gaining it back + even more :()...so I'm hoping I can keep the weight gain to a minimum this time, especially if it's only one bean in there! 

Ok, enough of my whining. Congratulations to all the other mamas here, I hope to get to know you all :)


----------



## junebaby08

omg im so glad i found this post!! i have been sitting her forever reading most of this post, pre pregnancy 241- as of my 11 week appt i have gained a lb- this will be my second baby findsing out gender early at 14 wks 2 days, im starting to feel alot better just still really tired, and am sop excited to start showing and not being just fat! i have a 5 yr old daughter and hoping for a boy! my dr dopesnt seem concerned about my weight but only wants me to gain 15 lbs
1st pic is 9 weeks 2 days 2nd pic is 12 weeks 5 days, does it look still rwally flabby or is it filling out alittlebit ?


----------



## Mummafrog

Oh my goodness an influx of newcomers, how lovely! You and your babies are super welcome and this thread is awesome :) 

This is a place for sharing the differences we experience in our journey to our babies because of our weight, some of which is hard but some things are good too and we can celebrate our amazing bodies together. 

Junebaby you are definitely filling out! ^^

As for me; I'm trying a stronger bump band today, it definitely feels like it will make a difference to my pelvic and ligament pain but it looks weird under clothes so I'm wearing a very loose dress :haha: 
I'm still trying to get the results of my 28 week bloods and my GTT back! I'm getting quite annoyed with them actually, they should have rung me to give me the results ages ago and when I try and ring the antenatal clinic it just rings and rings for ten minutes and I can't keep waiting! Blergh, any way 
Still being sick as well, it just feels like my body takes so many extra hours to digest anything and even if I eat six hours before bed as soon as I lie down it comes up! 

Ahh well, my baby is definitely growing well and I feel like it's getting close now, I'm very loved up and excited :happydance:


----------



## MommyCandice

Is it normal that at 16 weeks I havent gained anything yet am 4 lbs smaller then prepregnancy??? Was 8 lbs lighter last month.... 


Welcome to all the new ladies


----------



## mel28nicole

Hello to the new ladies!!

I'm still 3 lbs under my starting weight. Well, my 10 week appointment was my "official" weigh in at like 272 so I've gained a pound according to them but right when I found out I was pregnant I was 276.

10 more days til my next scan. Hoping the heart looks ok this time!


----------



## Mummafrog

Don't worry mommycandice, I'm also still under prepregnancy weight and I'm 30 weeks! With us plus size ladies it's a different story about weight gain, as long as baby is growing well. 

Wishing you luck with the scan Mel <3

As for me; found out today that I passed my GTT really well which I was both surprised and so happy about. Also my iron levels are still good and I feel so relieved to hear that because I struggled with anaemia for years :)


----------



## JAJuly2013

Mummafrog - Yay for passing your GTT!!!! :happydance: Glad your iron levels are good too! Great news!

I have gained about a pound over my pre-pregnancy weight. Since I'm 30 weeks today, I"m pretty happy about that. :thumbup:

Things are going pretty well for me so far. Getting more uncomfortable and sometimes Ava's movements are a little painful but I can deal with it. LOL

We changed Ava's name a little bit. We decided her full name will be Avalynn Maree instead of just Ava Maree. Avalynn will be pronounced as if it were two names, Ava Lynn. Just spelled as one word. It means, beautiful breath of life. :flower:
 



Attached Files:







Week 30 Belly.jpg
File size: 53 KB
Views: 2


----------



## imogenwanted

Hi ladies can I join I'm 16 weeks today and bmi 39, I really want to try for a vbac but not sure due to my weight if I should x I don't really have a bump as it's hiding under tummy x


----------



## JAJuly2013

imogenwanted said:


> Hi ladies can I join I'm 16 weeks today and bmi 39, I really want to try for a vbac but not sure due to my weight if I should x I don't really have a bump as it's hiding under tummy x

Welcome to the group :winkwink:
I didn't really start showing until I was 19 weeks so don't feel bad. it will happen :thumbup:


----------



## 0400772

Hey everyone :)

Im back for TTC #2. 

I am now classed as overweight so would love some advice.

My first pregnancy I was normal BMI and had a normal pregnancy, no complications.

I now have a BMI of 37! so obese and scared that something bad will happen.


----------



## JAJuly2013

Just because your BMI is higher now, does not mean 100% that something bad will happen to you or your baby. It does mean that you are at a high risk for some problems but those can be monitored closely. If you get pregnant with a high BMI, the main thing is to be careful what you eat and get some exercise. Follow your drs orders and take any prescribed meds such as for high blood pressure, diabetes, etc. That's all you have control over anyway. Good luck!


----------



## mel28nicole

Had my follow up ultrasound and baby girl is still a girl and her heart is perfect!!! Now I can relax :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## newlywed2013

Hey guys, mind if I join? 

I'm so frustrated as I know I shouldve tried to lose weight before I got pregnant, but I didnt and here I am. I was 12 weeks as of yesterday, my pre pregnancy weight was 223 and I am up to 235. I am 5'3 :shrug: 

I am going to try and start going to the gym a few days a week and walking for a bit, as it's still too cold and snowy here to walk outside, and I'm becoming more consious of what I'm eating. It's so hard to say no to those cravings though! 

I'm curious as to when I might start to show. Here is my 5 week and my 12 week photos, I don't see much of a difference other than the 12 pounds I've gained..
 



Attached Files:







2014-02-20 19.18.03.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 10









2014-04-06 21.02.20.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## 0400772

Thanks I am feeling a bit better. I dug out my notes from last time 

Last time I was 10stone, the healthiest I have ever been, I had a flat stomach and tiny legs etc yet according to the BMI scale I was 29 so overweight! Ridiculous. 

Im starting to feel a lot more confident and at the end of the end of the day people all shapes / sizes have babies, some have problems, some don't. Its the luck of the draw and at the end were all blessed with something :) 

I am waiting on Ovulation to occur (hopefully) then we can baby dance our hearts out!! 

I stopped the pill in December and got my first AF on1st April im on CD9 and im beginning to get little mild twinge like cramps in my left side so im hoping this is my ovaries beginning to work again after being subdued by the pill......**Fingers crossed**

How are you all feeling?


----------



## JAJuly2013

newlywed - My pre-pregnancy weight was 217 - As of yesterday my weight has been fluxuating between 218 -219. (Im on a diabetic diet so as you can see my weight gain has been very sloooow - I'm ok with that!)

I started showing around 19 weeks - my family could tell but if someone didn't know me they couldnt. it probably wasn't until I was about 22 weeks that others could tell and I could still hide my belly in a baggy shirt or a thicker sweater. Now it's pretty obvious at 31 weeks lol :haha:
 



Attached Files:







31 weeks.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Rizzo Rizzie

Just checking in haven't posted in awhile. Here is me at 23 weeks (ticker is off) I am still under pre pregnancy weight and have been eating good and walking 1-2 miles a day in the evening with my son in the stroller. Getting sore after running after my toddler all day.


----------



## MommyCandice

Hey ladies I am feeling good. I have my anomaly scan next wednesday and hoping to find out what we are having. Dr is slightly concerned so I am hoping next week we can put this to rest. My hormones are out of control. Pic was last night and I will be 18 weeks tomorrow. I was told on fb in response to this pic that I look like im about to pop. Im not that big am I. Do I look about ready to pop. I am still 6 lbs under starting weight.
 



Attached Files:







20140409_222644.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 15


----------



## donnarobinson

Hi girlz , so ive been weighed and ive lost almost 2 stone in 5 weeks. Im a stone less then wen I got pregnant x iv stil loads to lose tho bt I was so worried wen I got pregnant so I jus wntd to let u al no. I was 14 stone 10 lb when I got pregnant I was 15 stone 5 at the end and now im 13 stone 8 x


----------



## imogenwanted

MommyCandice said:


> Hey ladies I am feeling good. I have my anomaly scan next wednesday and hoping to find out what we are having. Dr is slightly concerned so I am hoping next week we can put this to rest. My hormones are out of control. Pic was last night and I will be 18 weeks tomorrow. I was told on fb in response to this pic that I look like im about to pop. Im not that big am I. Do I look about ready to pop. I am still 6 lbs under starting weight.

Love your bump I'm 18 weeks on Monday and still no sign of even a tiny bump so love your pic x


----------



## imogenwanted

donnarobinson said:


> Hi girlz , so ive been weighed and ive lost almost 2 stone in 5 weeks. Im a stone less then wen I got pregnant x iv stil loads to lose tho bt I was so worried wen I got pregnant so I jus wntd to let u al no. I was 14 stone 10 lb when I got pregnant I was 15 stone 5 at the end and now im 13 stone 8 x

Sorry I have not read them all have you been trying to lose weight or have you been ill, I need to lose weight and have lost 8lbs due to bad gallbladder x


----------



## donnarobinson

Ive just had my baby lol .. I had him almost 6 weeks ago x aww bless u hun x im hoping I can lose the rest now z


----------



## Mummafrog

Welcome to newlywed! 

Lovely bumps all of you, the piccies never fail to make me smile :)

0400 - Keeping my fingers crossed you start ovulating again soon and your cycle gets back to normal so you can catch an early egg! Keep us updated. 

AFM - Not much to report which is why I haven't posted in a while, I'm doing well though and my little girl seems to be happily growing and kicking away in there. Very loved up with my partner as well in our little house, doing our best to get it ready for baby now. Two months to go, eek! I'm getting very eager to hold her in my arms now.. I'm having two little baby showers rather than one big one for the convenience of people who want to be there and the first is tomorrow, then the second is in about two weeks, really excited to see everyone :)

Love to all :hugs:


----------



## Rizzo Rizzie

Hey ladies just checking in again.
Everyone's bumps look great!
I'm not doing too well. I suffer from depression and it is starting to come back full force again despite my meds. That's probably why I haven't been on here much. I hope you ladies are all doing well!


----------



## JAJuly2013

Hello everyone!
I haven't been on much either, I'm afraid. 
However, everything is going well with me.
I can't remember the last update I made. 
I was having issues with my blood sugar thanks to my T2DB. My doctor thankfully found out he can just keep increasing my oral medication instead of putting me on insulin. I was happy about that! So far so good. Still have a few highs and lows but it's getting better. 
My last ultrasound at 31+4 shows baby is still headdown, sunnyside up (facing my belly) and she weighs approx 4lbs 3 oz. 
My Dr has me coming in weekly and they are doing weekly nonstress tests (NST). This is also due to my T2DB. I don't mind though. I am glad they are monitoring me so closely to make sure we are both doing well.

I have noticed an increase in dizzy spells. I know that's just one of the lovely side effects of pregnancy but they are so annoying.

I will post a new baby bump pic on Monday when I'm 33 weeks. :thumbup:

Hope everyone is well!! :flower:


----------



## ToughhGal

Hoping to join?  I try to eat healthy as possible but being on vacation is the worst for temptations.


----------



## Rizzo Rizzie

I forgot to post this but I got a 3d ultrasound about a month ago. Here's little Nathan's face!


----------



## Mummafrog

Helloo ladies, it's gone quiet hasn't it!

Wanted to share some pictures but argh they are too large (I'll post something soon if I can), still I finally have a bump I am proud of and I can't believe I have only 6 weeks to go... I am on maternity leave now (course timetable meant it was the best time) and I feel so much better for being able to rest when I need to.
I've been bad with food the last few weeks, I'm scared my final growth scan in three weeks will show that she's gone off the charts, I need to get back on track with my food. I'm around my pre-pregnancy weight now or probably just over which I am very proud of but it's much more about health than weight, plus I could easily balloon over these last few weeks!

No health issues have come up so far which is great and surprising. Scared if I don't stop with the sugar they will though. 

I've been getting lots done around the house and we've got pretty much everything we need/want for birth, baby and me! Also been slowly packing the bag. 

How is everyone getting on? xXx


----------



## imogenwanted

Hi yep it's going fast you must be getting so excited six weeks will fly by x I'm still nine pounds under weight from day I found out due to gallbladder, I have twenty week scan on Tuesday so looking forward to that xx


----------



## trumpetbeth

Hi! I'm 11 weeks and just need to in button my pants sometime... I also have horrible nausea all day. Can't wait to see my bump!


----------



## JAJuly2013

Hello All! I sort of forgot about this thread and didn't post a 33 week belly pic. OOPS. 

I hope everyone is doing well!

I'm 34 weeks today and will attach my picture.

because of my diabetes I'm now having weekly OB appts and NSTs. 

So far everything appears to be good. We are still trying to reign in my blood sugars. At my last OB appt at 33+4 I measured 36cm so Dr is concerned she will be a big baby. I have an ultrasound scheduled for next week at 35+2.

I have gained 2 pounds over my pre-pregnancy weight - so not too shabby!
 



Attached Files:







Belly at 34 weeks.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Mummafrog

Ooh looking forward to pictures imogenwanted; are you finding out the sex or having a surprise? :)

Aw poor you trumpetbeth.. my symptoms have gone up and down, left and returned randomly as my pregnancy has progressed. I hope you get a break as you move into the second tri. When's your first scan??

Hello JAJuly, well done you! Looking beautiful. I think I've gained a bit more than you now, I got a bit too into chocolate and crap the past few weeks :blush: but trying to get back on track. I'm still not far over, maybe 4-5lbs. 

I've figured out how to get the picture files smaller so I can post them! These are my 34 week pictures.
 



Attached Files:







Bump 34w.jpg
File size: 40.8 KB
Views: 9









Sunny bump.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## imogenwanted

Mummafrog 
Love your bump 
I had a private scan at 16 weeks we r having a boy I hope they say he is a boy tomorrow as have given away all girl clothes lol xx


----------



## Mummafrog

Aww thank you <3 It's still not completely round when I'm naked but in the right clothes I am quite proud of it and I like it that people can tell now :)

Yaay a little booy :happydance: Yeah get them to check again hehe. I got them to check at my 28 week scan as well  So how are you feeling?


----------



## imogenwanted

Well lucky I have not had any gallblader attacks for two weeks so feeling much better and Imogen is finally sleeping 6.30-7 so I'm getting loads more sleep still need to sleep when she does as so tired, but feeling good above my belly button has got a lot bigger and under belly button has got smaller so just need to even out, I don't think I had a bump till I was about 32 weeks pregnant lol, you are so nearly there so exciting x


----------



## JAJuly2013

Mummafrog said:


> Ooh looking forward to pictures imogenwanted; are you finding out the sex or having a surprise? :)
> 
> Aw poor you trumpetbeth.. my symptoms have gone up and down, left and returned randomly as my pregnancy has progressed. I hope you get a break as you move into the second tri. When's your first scan??
> 
> Hello JAJuly, well done you! Looking beautiful. I think I've gained a bit more than you now, I got a bit too into chocolate and crap the past few weeks :blush: but trying to get back on track. I'm still not far over, maybe 4-5lbs.
> 
> I've figured out how to get the picture files smaller so I can post them! These are my 34 week pictures.

Mummafrog you look beautiful! :flower:


----------



## Frustrated42

Hey ladies can I join you. I was 197 lbs when I found out I was pregnant and have pretty well stayed the same so far. Really not liking the way I look right now. To me it's obvious that I have a bump growing but I always wonder if people that don't know I'm pregnant just think I've put on weight in the last couple months. On my phone so can't post my 18 week bump pic but tomorrow when I'm on my computer I will. My tickers are wrong as I am 18+4 due in September on dh's bday.


----------



## MommyCandice

Hi ladies went to see the ob yesterday and they hooked me up to the ultrasound machine as they couldnt gets bubs hb and were able to get gender after all... its a boy!!!


----------



## JAJuly2013

MommyCandice said:


> Hi ladies went to see the ob yesterday and they hooked me up to the ultrasound machine as they couldnt gets bubs hb and were able to get gender after all... its a boy!!!

Awww! Congrats!! :happydance:


----------



## Gilka

Hi everyone,
Can I join you? 
92kg pp and BMI of 35.5. 
Waiting for my bump to arrive! will be 19 weeks tomorrow with my second pregnancy. 
I'm not going to find out the sex, going to wait until the birth and enjoy the surprise!! lol

Hope you're all doing ok. 
xx


----------



## JAJuly2013

Gilka said:


> Hi everyone,
> Can I join you?
> 92kg pp and BMI of 35.5.
> Waiting for my bump to arrive! will be 19 weeks tomorrow with my second pregnancy.
> I'm not going to find out the sex, going to wait until the birth and enjoy the surprise!! lol
> 
> Hope you're all doing ok.
> xx

Welcome! :flower:


----------



## imogenwanted

Hi lady's and welcome all newbies I finally have a bump just In last three days it appeared lol, hope your all doing well xxxx


----------



## JAJuly2013

Had an ultrasound yesterday at 35+2 and my little girl is estimated to weight 6 pounds 6 ounces. Glad she is growing well. The US tech estimated if I go 40 weeks then she could be 8.5-9 pounds. Wow! That doesn't surprise me because thanks to my diabetes I figured she would be a bit bigger (plus she is my 2nd baby which they say they tend to be bigger than first babies. My son was 7.04 and I had GD when pregnant with him). 

She is thankfully still head down and facing my spine so I was very happy to hear that. She had her little knee tucked up to her chest. LOL SIlly girl, that can't be comfortable!

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Mummafrog

Hello ladies! It's been quiet here, thought I'd update.

Had our final growth scan today at 37+3, she is measuring perfectly on track and estimated weight is currently 6lbs 11oz :) Everything looks healthy so we're all go for the home birth :thumbup: So happy and proud of her. She licked her lips while we were looking at her face on the scan, it was soo cute! 

Been having strong BH's while walking and some cramp pains and can just feel everything stretching and softening down there as she starts to engage, very exciting. Just got to get a few last bits sorted and we'll be ready for whenever she comes :happydance:

How is everyone getting on?? X


----------



## imogenwanted

How exciting your so close to meeting your baby's xx
I'm 23 weeks to day still just look fat. In I'm spain this week but very hormonal and wish I was at home :( the weather has been nicer in uk!!


----------



## bubblz82

I am 36 weeks. Only put on 7.5lb. Baby is a happy healthy 6lb 4oz. I have soft cervix and could go early ;-) we will see lol


----------



## MommyCandice

I am 23 weeks 4 days. Everything is going well and its almost v-day yay so excited. Little man is getting very active in there. Such a wonderful feeling. I am hoping in the next month to start buckling down and washing the clothes I have from ds1 to see what I still need for the baby so I can get organized. Had a great victoria day l9ng weekend with oh at his parents but very glad to be back home. Starting to enjoy this warmer weather but not sure I am looking forward to the humidity of summer. I hope you all are doing well.


----------



## JAJuly2013

Hi Ladies 
Glad to hear everything is going well for everyone.

I'm 37 weeks 1 day and I'm so uncomfortable! My feet all of a sudden swelled up on friday and have stayed that way ever since inspite of drinking tons of water, elevating them, icing them, etc. So annoying!

I have my final growth scan this week, on friday. The last scan at 35 weeks showed she was approx 6 pounds 6 ounces. Can't wait to see what she weighs this week. Up until the 3rd tri I had not gained 1 pound and now I'm up about 10. 

My last OB appt showed my cervix was getting soft but I had not dilated at all. Bummer! I have had lots of BH this weekend though so I'm hoping something happens next week. I'm so done being pregnant!


----------



## bubblz82

Jajuly. Keep me posted. Sounds like I am softer than you as fingertip was admitted over a week ago. Getting period pains. Doctor thinks I will go early. But having read posts I know I can go over.


----------



## JAJuly2013

bubblz82 said:


> Jajuly. Keep me posted. Sounds like I am softer than you as fingertip was admitted over a week ago. Getting period pains. Doctor thinks I will go early. But having read posts I know I can go over.

Will do - good luck!! it's so exciting to be so close. Hoping these BH will turn into something next week. I have been feeling occasional pain in my cervix but not sure if it's enough to dilate me.


----------



## bubblz82

I think I am getting the bh. My midwife and doctor want me to hold of until next week. It definitely is a slow process. Boring too lol my bp is high so I am to rest


----------



## JAJuly2013

bubblz82 said:


> I think I am getting the bh. My midwife and doctor want me to hold of until next week. It definitely is a slow process. Boring too lol my bp is high so I am to rest

Have you had high BP through out your pregnancy or did it just start?


----------



## bubblz82

JAJuly2013 said:


> bubblz82 said:
> 
> 
> I think I am getting the bh. My midwife and doctor want me to hold of until next week. It definitely is a slow process. Boring too lol my bp is high so I am to rest
> 
> Have you had high BP through out your pregnancy or did it just start?Click to expand...

Bp has been up for 2weeks now. It was ok today but they keeping an eye on it. Swelling is worse especially my hands and nose lol 
Pains got stronger there but have calmed down again. Hope I can hold off until Monday then have my baby lol


----------



## Jess812

Well ladies.. heres to been 39 weeks pregnant!! 

7 days to go.. But im betting he will be late!
 



Attached Files:







2014-05-26 09.54.43-2.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## sethsmummy

:hi: hi ladies can i join you all :hi:

I am very plus size... when i got my bfp i was 20 stone 8lb and in a uk size 26. I have problems with BP during pregnancy and i know its going to hit me early this time as i had a health check last month and it was borderline ok so wont take long to go up no doubt. 

xx


----------



## JAJuly2013

Hello ladies!
38 weeks pregnant and my dr says he will induce me next week! AHHH! Can't wait! Going in tomorrow for an ultrasound to check and see how big she is (due to my diabetes). 
been having some BH and some cramping feeling. Occasional pain in my cervix. Hope she comes this week! :haha:

Hope you lovely ladies are doing well!


----------



## imogenwanted

Good luck ladies xxx


----------



## MommyCandice

So just got back from my ob appointment. Baby is healthy and growing well. I have finally gained a few pounds. I have to go for my gd test in 3 weeks and see him again on june 26. They are going to tie my tubes like I asked and the date is set for sept 10th at 730 am so glad to finally have a date!!!


----------



## maisie78

sethsmummy said:


> :hi: hi ladies can i join you all :hi:
> 
> I am very plus size... when i got my bfp i was 20 stone 8lb and in a uk size 26. I have problems with BP during pregnancy and i know its going to hit me early this time as i had a health check last month and it was borderline ok so wont take long to go up no doubt.
> 
> xx

Hi I have just found out I am expecting baby no.2 and am around the same weight as you. It was a huge shock as although we weren't taking precautions we thought we had avoided ov. Best guess is I am around 5 weeks and due end if Jan beginning if Feb. We weren't going to try properly until later in the year when I had at least got a couple of stones off. But hey ho best laid plans and all that :winkwink:

I am really happy but also nervous about going for my check in appointment. I was very plus size with my last baby and didn't encounter very much negativity but I am still not looking forward to it. Have you been to the midwife yet?

Hope you are well and enjoying it so far.


----------



## sethsmummy

maisie78 said:


> sethsmummy said:
> 
> 
> :hi: hi ladies can i join you all :hi:
> 
> I am very plus size... when i got my bfp i was 20 stone 8lb and in a uk size 26. I have problems with BP during pregnancy and i know its going to hit me early this time as i had a health check last month and it was borderline ok so wont take long to go up no doubt.
> 
> xx
> 
> Hi I have just found out I am expecting baby no.2 and am around the same weight as you. It was a huge shock as although we weren't taking precautions we thought we had avoided ov. Best guess is I am around 5 weeks and due end if Jan beginning if Feb. We weren't going to try properly until later in the year when I had at least got a couple of stones off. But hey ho best laid plans and all that :winkwink:
> 
> I am really happy but also nervous about going for my check in appointment. I was very plus size with my last baby and didn't encounter very much negativity but I am still not looking forward to it. Have you been to the midwife yet?
> 
> Hope you are well and enjoying it so far.Click to expand...

:hi: hey hun :) 

congratulations!! well we were actively ttc but thought it would take much longer as ds2 took 16 months... so we were shocked after just 6 months. 

i had a lot of negativity about my weight last time round so holding off for another few weeks this time round. I ont be going in until im around 10/11 weeks ( we dont get seen here till 10 weeks anyway)

have you thought about when you are going to the gp/midwife?



MommyCandice - gla you got a date hun :hugs: xx


----------



## JAJuly2013

Hello all, Today I am 38+6 and I'm being induced @ 39+2 which is Wed, June 4th. I'm super excited! I sure hope things go smoothly. My baby girl was estimated to weigh about 8 pounds as of last Wednesday. It will be interesting to see how much she actually weighs.

Hope all is going well with everyone! Welcome to all the newbies!


----------



## Mummafrog

Wow JAjuly, good luck darling! I hope you have a beautiful, smooth birth and wonderful early days with your baby :hugs:

Welcome newcomers, congratulations on your little beans :happydance:

I'm 39+2 today, my last scan at 37 weeks showed everything was perfect and still haven't developed any complications so we're going ahead with the home birth. Just waiting it out really now :) I am getting quite impatient from all the cramps and niggles I will admit.. but I'm trying to enjoy the days. One of my birth partners wouldn't be able to be here if baby came before Tuesday so that's helping me be patient haha!


----------



## imogenwanted

Will be thinking about you tomorrow xx


----------



## ToughhGal

JAJuly2013 said:


> Hello all, Today I am 38+6 and I'm being induced @ 39+2 which is Wed, June 4th. I'm super excited! I sure hope things go smoothly. My baby girl was estimated to weigh about 8 pounds as of last Wednesday. It will be interesting to see how much she actually weighs.
> 
> Hope all is going well with everyone! Welcome to all the newbies!

Good luck! so happy for you :happydance:


----------



## JAJuly2013

Avalynn "ava" Maree was born june 2nd and weighed 8lbs 7oz, 21 inches
Pushed for about 40 minutes, so not to bad. Did end up getting an epi.

Ava has had some trouble with her blood sugar so we are staying an extra night at the hospital. We should be ok to go home tomorrow.
 



Attached Files:







ava.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Mummafrog

Aww so gorgeous and precious! Well done mumma :D It's been wonderful sharing our pregnancy journeys, being so close in due date and weight and everything :hugs: 
you didn't end up with induction in the end then? Awesome! Hope the blood sugars resolve nicely and you're home tomorrow <3


----------



## ToughhGal

Awh what a doll! Congrats:D


----------



## sethsmummy

Congratulations hun she is simply gorgeous ,xx


----------



## imogenwanted

Congratulations xx


----------



## JAJuly2013

Thank you ladies, I am so in love!
We are still at the hospital but hope to go home in a day or two. Her sugars are getting better but she is still being weaned off her IV. Then they need to monitor her for 12 hours. 

She is doing great other than that so I am feeling very blessed!


----------



## maisie78

Congratulations JAjuly, Ava is beautiful :flower: Gkad she is doing well and you will be heading home soon.

Sethsmummy, apologies for not replying sooner. That is a shame about the negativity you got last time. It's one of the reasons why I am in two minds about which hospital to go to as the one I was in last time were great and never made me feel bad about my weight. But the other hospital I could go to is a lot closer and easier for OH to get to. 

I have been putting off making my appointment hoping I would naturally drop a few lbs beforehand like last time but it just isn't happening so I think it's time to bite the bullet and make my booking in appointment. Have you made yours yet?


----------



## sethsmummy

maisie78 said:


> Congratulations JAjuly, Ava is beautiful :flower: Gkad she is doing well and you will be heading home soon.
> 
> Sethsmummy, apologies for not replying sooner. That is a shame about the negativity you got last time. It's one of the reasons why I am in two minds about which hospital to go to as the one I was in last time were great and never made me feel bad about my weight. But the other hospital I could go to is a lot closer and easier for OH to get to.
> 
> I have been putting off making my appointment hoping I would naturally drop a few lbs beforehand like last time but it just isn't happening so I think it's time to bite the bullet and make my booking in appointment. Have you made yours yet?

ah thats such a hard choice hun. have you heard any negative things about the other hospital or is it just a case of not knowing? I dont get a choice so makes it easier ;) 

urgh i have gained! lol i'm not sure how much right now as a friend has my scales but im probably around 21 stone now! 

nope im not going to make mine for another few weeks yet. I want them to think it wasnt planned so will be waiting till 11/12 weeks xx


----------



## maisie78

sethsmummy said:


> ah thats such a hard choice hun. have you heard any negative things about the other hospital or is it just a case of not knowing? I dont get a choice so makes it easier ;)
> 
> urgh i have gained! lol i'm not sure how much right now as a friend has my scales but im probably around 21 stone now!
> 
> nope im not going to make mine for another few weeks yet. I want them to think it wasnt planned so will be waiting till 11/12 weeks xx

The things we do lol :dohh: I have to admit to thinking the same thing. Also I am wanting a slightly later 12 week scan as last time they couldn't get the NT measurement so I am hoping that a week or 2 later will make it a bit clearer. 

I have heard some not so great reviews of the other hospital but some great reviews too. I just don't know. I wonder if they will let me have a look around before my booking appointment? It might help me decide.


----------



## mel28nicole

I hope you ladies are doing well! Wanted to post my latest bump pic! I was scared I wouldn't look pregnant but I definitely do! I started out at 275 and I'm only at 279!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35 KB
Views: 6


----------



## ToughhGal

mel28nicole said:


> I hope you ladies are doing well! Wanted to post my latest bump pic! I was scared I wouldn't look pregnant but I definitely do! I started out at 275 and I'm only at 279!

I love your bump! How did you manage your weight? Im an absolute pig :nope:


----------



## maisie78

mel28nicole said:


> I hope you ladies are doing well! Wanted to post my latest bump pic! I was scared I wouldn't look pregnant but I definitely do! I started out at 275 and I'm only at 279!

That is a lovely looking bump :)

You have done very well with your weight. You will probably be quite a bit lighter than when you started once baby arrives. With dd I did quite well, in fact I often say pregnancy was the best diet I had ever been on. I managed to stay the same weight throughout and just put a lot of water weight on in the final few weeks. So although by the time I had her I was about 10lbs heavier than when I started, the week after I had her I was 28lbs lighter than when I started (I was massively bloated in the last few weeks).

I decided to go for the hospital I had dd in. I have been to the EPU a couple of times so far this pregnancy due to bleeding and that is in the other hospital. I decided I really didn't like the environment so went with the hospital I had dd in. Now I have made the decision I am very happy with it. I just have to get OH driving now so he can bring dd to visit :)


----------



## mel28nicole

Thanks ladies I have NO idea how I managed the weight. I had really bad morning sickness the first half, and I still get sick every once in a while. My appetite isn't typical, I still only eat 2 or 3 meals a day. Lately I've done a lot more walking. About a month ago I gained 3 pounds in 2 weeks. But since then I've lost 2 of those pounds. But at my ultrasound she is measuring about 5 lbs 12 oz so they don't mind the weight lost since she is growing. My best advice is to not go crazy on the cravings, just a little bit will satisfy the craving! I also do alternatives. Like if I want ice cream, I usually go for a yogurt instead!


----------



## ToughhGal

Im glad everything is measuring well and you look lovely. :)


----------



## MommyCandice

Just got home from my ob appointment. Dr is not concerned. My vitals are normal. Baby is approximately weighing in at 3lbs 5 oz. He is slightly below average but nothing that dr is concerned about. He believes little man will be over 7lbs at birth. My csection is in 62 days. I was hoping they would confirm gender as i keep having dreams he comes out as a girl. They were not able to confirm gender as little man is breech so his bum was behind my pubic bone. Looks like I am 3 for 3 though as my other 2 were also breech. They said baby is facing my back so his spine is at the front and his legs at my back which maybe why I dont feel a whole lot of kicks or anything. Overall he is healthy though I just wish he would stop resting on my sciatic nerve. He looked absolutely perfect!!!


----------



## donnarobinson

I hope ur all well girls x


----------



## mel28nicole

Wanted to update everyone! My little girl will be a month old on Wednesday! Can't believe it! I'm down to 254, I've lost 27lbs since given birth. I started at 275 when I got pregnant so I'm surprised! I'll be starting my work out plan in November and I'm hoping to get under 200lbs!


----------



## ToughhGal

Awh glad everything is going great. Good luck on your work out journey! I am anticipating mine slightly!!


----------



## MidnightSun

Not too sure if anyone is still using this page, but I have sat and read the past 20 or so pages :thumbup:

I am a lot heavier than when I fell pregnant with my daughter in Sep 2010. I was roughly 14.5 st then. Had awful hyperemesis, and after the birth I weighed myself and was 13.5 stone.

I had a lot of post birth complications and to be honest the weigh just piled on as I simply sat and ate crap as I was so low and depressed!!! 

Come round to now, I'm currently 17 st exactly and am 5 ft 4. For the past year and a half I've wanted another baby, but kept putting it off saying I'll lose some weigh first ... Blah, blah, blah. Well I didn't and I fear if I wait much longer (I'm 34) I might miss my chance :-(

I'm in the UK and am concerned about quite a few things! 

My BMI 34 when I fell with my little girl and I had a water birth. Would I not be allowed one now?

Would I be consultant led as I'm so big?

I know there's a high chance I will have sickness again and that I'll lose weight as I did before, but don't they take into account your weigh at your midwife booking appointment, not if you actually lose weight?

I don't want to 'diet' as such, but does Slimming World still take on pregnant ladies?

Sorry for all the questions :blush:

Xx


----------



## tryn4

Sounds like a question for uk ladies? I know over there the weight issue seems more serious. My weight has never been an issue for me during pregnancy. You weigh much less than me. I hope someone can answer these questions for you! Lots of ladies that were in this thread including myself had babies in 2014. But I'm back with another pregnancy so feel free to chat away but my prenatal care is very different in Canada. In all of my pregnancies I've been anywhere from 225lbs to 290 lbs. Lighter when I was younger with my first. My doctor doesn't bat an eye.


----------



## tryn4

And congratulations!


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww our thread :) 
I think u can be in slimmin world when pregnant but might already have to be a member. 
I think ur consultant led if you have a high bmi bt mine was 31 last time and it wasnt mentioned x 
I also have a march 14 baby and pregnant againx


----------



## Mummafrog

Hiya Midnight :) Sounds like your bmi will be over 40 like mine, I am in the UK and gave birth 6 months ago.

Firstly I want to remind you that there is no such thing as 'not allowed' it is in every professionals oath surrounding birth that the mother has informed choice. If they make it sound like you do not have a choice, they are breaking the rules of their practice and you can complain and challenge them.

You will be recommended by the midwives and doctors to: have two extra scans, take a small dose of aspirin along side a multi vitamin from 12 weeks of pregnancy, have appointments with a consultant and be 'consultant led' although you will still see a midwife regularly, have an anaethetist appointment at some point in pregnancy, monitor your weight carefully. For the birth you will be recommended to be in the consultant led unit and they aren't great with promoting water birth but some consultant led units have a pool and are happy for ladies with just a high bmi to use it :) ah and you will also be encouraged to have an active third stage of labour (injection for placenta). 

That's everything I can think of, they will also go over and over the things you are at higher risk of developing, most likely. 

At the end of the day IT IS YOUR CHOICE ABOUT EVERY ONE OF THOSE POINTS :) They will say it like you don't have a choice just "This is what we recommend." But if you challenge them (what I found) is they are like "Oh yes well of course it is your choice." and they were pretty good.
We were fortunate enough that my family paid for us to have a private midwife which meant that I was able to have the strength to have what I wanted with her support which was a home water birth which went beautifully. We were very methodic and worked together to help prevent and be aware of each risk. A private midwife is worth looking into if you want to go against some of the guidelines but not everyone can afford it :/ 

Slimming world or something similar definitely has a course for plus size pregnant ladies and it might be worth a look, my independent midwife encouraged me to eat well and drink lots of water and do gentle exercise and I naturally lost weight any way, as long as baby was growing well she was happy :) You absolutely shouldn't go hungry or eat less fat when pregnant, just avoid sugar and too much carbs :)

Your care is taken from your BMI at the beginning of pregnancy yeah.

I've tried to answer as much as I can but baby is fussing! Ask more follow on questions as much as you like, it's daunting at first but being overweight really shouldn't stop you having another baby, you can make your experience whatever you want it to be if you're confident in your decisions :hugs: xx


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

My BMI was 36 at my booking in appt and the cut off for the birthing centre in my area of the UK is 35 although I was advised I could appeal to the head of midwifery services if I wanted.

In the end I was diagnosed with gestational diabetes at 26 weeks which ruled out the birthing centre anyway.

I was not consultant led until the GD reared it's head and to be honest never actually saw a consultant then if was all nurses and dieticians.

I was induced at 37.5 weeks due to having a massive baby but was able to have a natural labour with only a little gas n air. I was induced with a pessary and then my waters were broken, there was no IV or constant monitoring so even though I was on the L&D ward I was still able to walk around, change positions and use the birthing ball (which I hated BTW).

If you want to eat sensibly look at following a diabetic diet, it's low GI so less carbs and the ones you do have are complex from whole grains and seeds, high protein, moderate fat and plenty of veg.

I was terrified if be branded as fat and would get 'the talk' from all the midwives/doctors but honestly it was only mentioned very briefly and of fairly by the MW doing my booking in, other than that the focus was on my baby and my weight was a non issue, I didn't even get weighed again till I saw the diabetes nurse for the first time at 29 weeks.


----------



## tryn4

Hi ladies of our thread! Missed you! Donna how u feeling? X


----------



## MidnightSun

Ahh thanks everyone! Great replies!

I'm getting my little girl ready for nursery now, but will reply when I have some quiet this afternoon :flower:


----------



## MidnightSun

I must say I am worried about not being allowed a water birth. I really don't know if I could do it on dry land!! Lol .. Sounds silly I know, but my little girl's birth was very natural (hypnotherapy, water, essential oils, tens etc) ... It was great and I want the same again :wacko:

I do have another problem though, which may blow all of these ideas out of the water, in that I have prolapses from my little girl's birth. She was only 6lb 15oz but I guess I was simply unlucky... So for all I know they might recommend a CS.

I think before I decide to do any BDing I might make an appointment with my GP and have a talk about things with her.. My concerns... Will she help or will she not know anything?? Xx


----------



## tryn4

Gps are so useless! I'm sorry I don't have any experience with prolapse. Do kegels help?


----------



## MidnightSun

They haven't really, I guess it's just one of those things!

I have an appointment with my Dr on Friday morning - but have already ordered some clearblue monitor sticks this morning lol .. I'm determined!!!

Feeling excited :happydance:


----------



## tryn4

Awesome! Keep up the positive attitude!


----------



## Mummafrog

Excellent, so glad you've decided to go for it! At least it's not first baby, you know what you want and you can be firm about it. Compromise is good between carer and mother, you can say "Well fine, I'll be on the consultant led unit, but I NEED a pool" and see if they can sort it out :haha:
Anyway, I might see you over on the ttc boards because we've had an accident this month, a big one and currently 5dpo in TWW hehe :dohh: 
Bit of :wacko: and a bit of :happydance:for meeee X


----------



## MidnightSun

Oh my goodness!! Haha!!

I shall keep my fingers crossed for you :baby:

I haven't ventured over to TTC yet...


----------



## tryn4

That happened to us mummafrog so here I am back again lol


----------



## Mummafrog

Haha oh god Tryin4 don't even say it... I'm freaking out. We're getting married end of Feb then I'm due to go back to work March.. 
6dpo today... :coffee: I have cheapie tests in the cupboard for just such an occassion. Taking folic acid just in case :dohh: 
Congratulations to you hunny, I'm sure it is meant to be. How has the first tri been treating you this time? :cloud9:


----------



## tryn4

Thank you. 1st tri has been horrible. Way worse than with Kaliyah. Literally no food stays...Nausea headaches backaches u name it. Worse thing is I had to run back to work a month early because I need to have 600 hours to qualify for mat leave again. *sigh* start back tomorrow. My daughter started daycare Wednesday. It's a whirlwind of stress. I'm so worried about my employer reaction to my pregnancy. Hopefully everything will work out.


----------



## Mummafrog

Ohh hunny it does sound like it has all gone crazy :( I'm sorry it's rough at the moment.. but it will work out, it will. You'll end up back on mat leave with two gorgeous bubbas who are close in age and when you see them playing together it will be more than worth it. I like the motto 'twice the work but twice the reward'. Hopefully your symptoms will start to ease off soon. When is your scan?? Xx


----------



## tryn4

Thanks my love. I've already had one in December. Next Saturday is my 12 week nt scan. I'm sure it will balance out!


----------



## donnarobinson

I lost the baby :( hope u have a healthy pregnant tryn4 x


----------



## MidnightSun

Oh love I am so, so sorry :hugs: xxxx


----------



## Tristansmom

Hi ladies, new here, hope it's ok for me to join the thread?


----------



## kaths101

:wave: I'm new here, 
midnight sun, 
I'm in the uk too and my BMI was around 34 and 36 with my last two pregnancies. I was allowed to go to the midwife led unit and have a water birth with my second child. I was JUST within the cut off! Both of my births were trouble free and quick so I'm hoping I'm allowed the same again! 
I didn't have any lectures about my weight, I was consultant led but they basically sat me down for 5 minutes and that was it! 
I think I might be just over now so will have to see this time :wacko:


----------



## donnarobinson

Hi girls how are u all II'm pregnant :)


----------



## donnarobinson

U ok girls z


----------



## donnarobinson

Hope everyone is well ! I've had my third baby he's 6 months old and I'm now the lightest I've been since before kids I've lost 3 stone since he was born a stone and half of that at slimming world I'm 12 stone and only 8lb till target! X


----------

